# Cataclysm-Erscheinungsdatum



## Hackseputt (22. August 2009)

Hi da ja schon im Threat "Cataclysm bestätigt!" heiß das erscheinungs datum diskutiet wurde, wollt ich einfach mal eine Umfrage starten für eine bessere übersicht und damit jeder zu wort kommt, ohnen einen kommentar abgeben zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## dmix (22. August 2009)

Im interview stand 2010.
Raten bringt bei Blizzard eh nix^^


----------



## Kurta (22. August 2009)

würd sagen :

1. Es kommt drauf an WANN der Eiskronen Patch rauskommt 
2. Weiterhin kommt es drauf an wie viele Infos zusätzlich bis dahin veröffentlicht wurden.
3. aus dem allem kommt noch hinzu ob man Arthas tatsächlich killt oder nicht , denn dann wird das Addon bestimmt relativ kurz dannach erscheinen.
4.Wenn man Arthas killt ob dann noch was nach Arthas kommen wird , man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. August 2009)

ich denke es ist Gefährlich jetzt schon darüber zu spekulieren. Wie war dass noch mit Lich King? Januar/Februar? also denke ich mal in den Nächsten monaten hagelt es wieder mit Fake Beta Key Mails bis die eigentliche Beta im November/Dezember Startet und denke mal Mitte nächsten Jahres dann die neue Erweiterung ersteint. 

Damit würde Blizzard seine Pro Jahr ein Addon Strategie einhalten denn es heißt ja nicht Jedes Jahr im Januar oder jedes Jahr an Tag x


----------



## Amor (22. August 2009)

einfache rechnung

3.22 okt  3.33 dez  3.4 März  4.0 Juli ---->Catac. Sep-Okt .2010


----------



## Lillyan (22. August 2009)

Offtopic entfernt. Hier geht es nur um eins: Das Erscheinungsdatum.


----------



## Valleron (22. August 2009)

Ich vermute frühestens in 12 Monaten wenn nicht sogar Richtung Weihnachten 2010. Bei dem Vorhaben Azeroth so umzubauen haben die Jungs und Mädels bei Blizz einigen zu tun.


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ich denke es ist Gefährlich jetzt schon darüber zu spekulieren. Wie war dass noch mit Lich King? Januar/Februar? also denke ich mal in den Nächsten monaten hagelt es wieder mit Fake Beta Key Mails bis die eigentliche Beta im November/Dezember Startet und denke mal Mitte nächsten Jahres dann die neue Erweiterung ersteint.
> 
> Damit würde Blizzard seine Pro Jahr ein Addon Strategie einhalten denn es heißt ja nicht Jedes Jahr im Januar oder jedes Jahr an Tag x



Wenn Cataclysm erst 2010 kommt gab es 2009 kein AddOn. WotLK kam 2008, leider im November. Somit kann Blizzard das eigentlich nicht mehr einhalten, da das neue AddOn November/Dezember diese Jahren oder spätestens Januar-/Februar nächsten Jahres kommen müsste.

Ich denke mitte 2010 ist realistisch gewählt zwecks Alpha/Closed Beta/Open Beta Tests.


----------



## Semetor (22. August 2009)

Ganz einfach da Patch 3.2.2 mit Onyxia erst im herbst kommt, wird der Lich King so gegen Weihnachten kommen. Dann noch 3-4 Monate für jeden um ihn zu legen und dann wird das neue WoW kommen.


----------



## MarZ1 (22. August 2009)

jo denke auch so mitte 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil was die da zeigen ist ja nicht grade wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scheint das sie einiges schon fertig haben aber auch noch viel übrig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vafanculo (22. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ich denke es ist Gefährlich jetzt schon darüber zu spekulieren. Wie war dass noch mit Lich King? Januar/Februar? also denke ich mal in den Nächsten monaten hagelt es wieder mit Fake Beta Key Mails bis die eigentliche Beta im November/Dezember Startet und denke mal Mitte nächsten Jahres dann die neue Erweiterung ersteint.



Bin der gleichen meinung wie du nur das ich denke November/Dezember/Januar Startet die Beta und dann so September/Oktober kommt die Erweiterung. Patch 3.3 is ja fürs Frühjahr 2010 angesetzt wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Zodttd (22. August 2009)

wenn blizzard sagt 2010 dann dürfen wir locker bis 2012 warten wenn nich sogar länger.


----------



## DeineMama919 (22. August 2009)

Ich denke mal das wird nicht alzu spät nächstes jahr kommen ... so wie ich das in letzter zeit gesehn hab ging die aktie von blizzard runter und auch die spielerzahlen ...

wahrscheinlich wird patch 3.3 ende des jahres rauskommen also so ca nen monat nach ony reloaded...

und einen patch 3.4 war glaub ich zuletzt nicht geplant.

also daher bin ich doch stark der meinung das Cataclysm im ersten halbjahr erscheinen wird


----------



## Chelrid (22. August 2009)

2010 November-Dezember -> So wie Woltk auch


----------



## Ragnar24X (22. August 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> wenn blizzard sagt 2010 dann dürfen wir locker bis 2012 warten wenn nich sogar länger.






KAnn nicht sein, 2012 geht die welt unter nach den maya´s, 


also ich würde sagen nächstes jhar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freu mich schon so riesig ^^

Blizz füttert mich mit infos, nur schade für meinen jäger N11 den muss ich leider dann wegschmeissen, da ein neuer Worgen jäger sich mein herz ergreifen wird !

Klingt nach suchti is es aber nicht ...


----------



## Compléxx (22. August 2009)

Jop Mitte 2010 kommt der sicher... gemischte Gefühle in mir


----------



## Felixdk1990 (22. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ich denke es ist Gefährlich jetzt schon darüber zu spekulieren. Wie war dass noch mit Lich King? Januar/Februar? also denke ich mal in den Nächsten monaten hagelt es wieder mit Fake Beta Key Mails bis die eigentliche Beta im November/Dezember Startet und denke mal Mitte nächsten Jahres dann die neue Erweiterung ersteint.
> 
> Damit würde Blizzard seine Pro Jahr ein Addon Strategie einhalten denn es heißt ja nicht Jedes Jahr im Januar oder jedes Jahr an Tag x



Nein würden sie nicht, da WOTLK 2008 erschienen ist, folglich müsste 2009 auch Cataclysm erscheinen wenn sie ihren 1 jahr 1 addon plan einhalten wolln =)


----------



## Compléxx (22. August 2009)

Felixdk1990 schrieb:


> Nein würden sie nicht, da WOTLK 2008 erschienen ist, folglich müsste 2009 auch Cataclysm erscheinen wenn sie ihren 1 jahr 1 addon plan einhalten wolln =)




jop das machen sie aber nicht weil im november kommt onyxia und dann Lich king und der lich king ist DER BÖSEWICHT in Azeroth... also mitte 2010


----------



## Vicell (22. August 2009)

Onyxia könnte genausogut heute auf die Liveserver gehen -  da die Items die Ony droppt nicht wirklich "gutes" Gear ist, wird Ony nur zwischen geschoben und ist defenitiv nicht als Contentpatch anzusehen.(Feuerresi in Northrend - yay!)
 Somit wird denke ich gegen Herbst 3.3 releasen dadruch gegen Weihnachten die Beta's solangsam zum ende gehen und ca. im Januar/ Februar kommt das den Addon.


----------



## Artemos (22. August 2009)

Sie ham ja schonmal gemeint das sie das wohl nicht schaffen werden, schätze auch das es so wird wie bei WotLK.
Also nicht ganz 2 Jahre... Also wahrscheinlich mitte 2010

Mfg Arte


----------



## Lillyan (22. August 2009)

Ich denke Arthas wird erst im November/Dezember kommen... dann dauert es sicherlich noch einmal ein paar Monate bis das Addon kommt. Mein persönlicher und total unbelegter Tip ist deswegen Mai-Juni 2010


----------



## Anthraxxx (22. August 2009)

naja sie haben ja gesagt jedes jahr 1 addon wa ^^...  denke an januar - feb 2010

die arbeiten eh schon an einem neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2009)

Laut Fahrplan seitens Blizzard (jedes Jahr eine AddOn-Release)  - sollte es noch dieses Jahr erscheinen.
Allerdings wurde ja schon eingräumt, daß sie diesen Plan nicht so ganz einhalten können.

Nun gab es schon Anfang und Ende eines Jahres 'n AddOn - warum dieses Mal nicht mitte des Jahres.
Somit wünsche ich mir das Release zu meinem Geburtstag - Ende Juli. ^^

greetz


----------



## Drooner (22. August 2009)

hmm, 
ich finde das ist eine schwierige Frage...
wenn 3.3 anfang 2010 kommt (ich rechne Januar damit), dann haben die Normalspieler etwa 2 Monate Content. Also etwa im März oder April wäre auch das Theme Eiskronenzitadelle durch. Dass das aber zu früh für das Addon ist, ist denke ich jedem klar. Ich denke aber auch nicht dass Blizzard es im Sommer herausbringt, da ist nähmlich das Problem mit dem Sommerloch und da gibt es die Gefahr dass es wenig kaufen. Am Geschicktesten wäre es natürlich im Winter, aber Winter 2010 ist zu lange hin, um die Spieler ohne Content zu lassen.

Ich könnt mit gut vorstellen dass es im 4. Quaral 2010 kommt und dass es nach 3.3 noch einen Patch geben wird ( Illidan war bei BC ja auch nicht Endboss).


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

ich glaub ja das es noch dieses jahr kommt und die schon 60% fertig haben


----------



## Lopuslavite (22. August 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> wenn blizzard sagt 2010 dann dürfen wir locker bis 2012 warten wenn nich sogar länger.






Wenn man die interviews nur ein wenig mitgelesen hat dann hätte man gelesen das blizz chef sagte

"2010 kommen 2 große veröffentlichungen und cataclysm is eine davon."

also es wird def. 2010 nur halt die frage wann!
ABER im trailer wird gesagt "der kampf in nordend dauert noch an........" und man sieht am anfang die eiskronenzitadelle von innen ! das zeigt mir das sie schon sehr weit sein müssen.


----------



## Tamaecki (22. August 2009)

so gegen ende 2018,kann aber auch später werden was ich hoffe


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> so gegen ende 2018,kann aber auch später werden was ich hoffe


OMG!


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> so gegen ende 2018,kann aber auch später werden was ich hoffe


Wieso? Warum?
Bist Du dann endlich alt genug, um Wow spielen zu dürfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry ... kam mir aber so spontan. ^^

btt

greetz


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wieso? Warum?
> Bist Du dann endlich alt genug, um Wow spielen zu dürfen?
> 
> 
> ...


dan n müste er jetzt 3 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (22. August 2009)

Ich denke es wird Ende 2010 kommen weil ich nicht glaube das sie im SOMMER ein Addon rausbringen 
wo viele Leute Pause machen und mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt sind.

Herbst / Winter wär auf jedenfall ein günstigerer Termin. (so wie WOTLK)


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (22. August 2009)

Ich schätze 3.3 wird nicht der letzte Patch sein. Das Addon kommt meiner Meinung nach frühstens in einem Jahr, und so lange kann man die Fans nicht mir nur einer Instanz hinhaltenn.


----------



## Irandor (22. August 2009)

Ganz einfach 

When its done.


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> dan n müste er jetzt 3 sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt auch - würde "evtl." ""etwas"" schwierig sein, dann was zu posten ... ^^

ps.

Warum nicht im Sommer?
Wenn ich so sehe, wieviele dennoch ingame und hier im Forum unterwegs sind ...
Einem Zocker ist doch das Wetter völlig egal. 

Und es hätte einen großen Vorteil:
Die Server werden nicht so überfüllt sein (wenn angeblich so viele Pause machen).
Und es gibt länger was zu tun, da nicht alle wieder gleich auf dem Endstand sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit @ untermir:*

Natürlich ist früher realistisch - bedenke, wie lange sie schon an dem 3. AddOn rumwerkeln.

Aber warten wir doch einfach ab ...


----------



## Paxter (22. August 2009)

das addon kommt nicht vor sep/oct. 2010 wenn nicht sogar erst im dez. zum weihnachtsgeschäft...früher ist völlig unrealistisch.


----------



## Cybereule (22. August 2009)

Es kommt an einem Mittwoch...

Mein Gott, gestern angekündigt, heute so ein Thread =  /


----------



## ShaakTi79 (22. August 2009)

Hi,

ich muss einiges hier revidieren:

1. Wer sich den Trailer hat angeschaut, hat mitbekommen das Arthas noch lebt! D.h. Wenn das Addon kommt, muss er ja noch leben!
2. Die Patchhistory besagt das 3.2.2 Onyxia (September 09 - Herbst) und Patch 3.3 (November 09) Eiskrone sein wird! D.h. Patch 3.4 gibt es laut Blizz nicht!
3. Das Legendary-Item bei Arthas wird erst mit dem Addon ins Spiel eingefügt! (siehe WOW Cataclysm Präsentation on BlizzCon - 2H-Axt)
4. Tier 10 Wird es nicht geben, erst mit dem Addon! Wir wissen das T1-T3 Classic war, T4-T6 BC, T7-T9 WotLK! T10-T12 Cataclysm!

Nun zu meinen Vermuthungen:

- Das Addon erscheint im Dezember zu Weihnachten (*Dezember 2009*).
- Das Patch 3.3 wird die Eiskronenzitadelle, den Brückenpatch und eventuell den neuen Beruf enthalten. (Wie Damals zu BC --> WotLK)
- Arthas wird durch ein Event - aus dem Addon (wie damals 2.43 Fliegende Zitadellen) - der Eiskronenzitadelle hinzugefügt (samt Legendary-Item 2H-Axt).

Problem:

- Naxx haben die Meisten CLEAR
- Ulduar haben die Meisten CLEAR - Hardmodes etwa 50% aller Spieler!
- PdK/PdOK werden die meisten im Dezember ebenfalls Clear haben

und dann:
- Onyxia (2 wochen) dann Clear
- Eiskrone samt Lichking und den 30? Bossen (2 Monate, vielleicht auch 3-4 Monate)

kommen wir auf März/April 2010! Wollt ihr noch bis November 2010 auf das Addon warten? 

Meiner Meinung nach sollt es im Dezember 2009 erscheinen! Die Raidgilden haben dann nämlich einen erhöhten Anspruch aufs Raiden und die Casuals sind mit weiteren Gebieten, für die nächsten 12 Monate, ....... !

cc


----------



## Synus (22. August 2009)

Glaube, das Addon kommt am Anfang der Sommerferien 2010. 

Patch 3.3 kommt nach Weihnachten etwa, dann braucht es aber auch noch Zeit, bis überhaupt jemand Arthas gelegt hat und auch, dass den auch viele Leute sehen/töten können. Vor dem Addon wird dann noch Patch 4.0 kommen oder so, bei dem das ganze Event mit der zerstörung Azeroths eingeläutet wird(1-2 Monate vorher).


----------



## Apuh (22. August 2009)

Ich tippe auf den 30. Februar 2010


----------



## cellesfb (22. August 2009)

alles neu macht der mai ist da mal meine divise auch wenns bestimmt später kommt


----------



## Killdich (22. August 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich muss einiges hier revidieren:
> 
> ...



1. Der Trailer sagt, Arthas lebt JETZT GERADE noch. In Cataclysm nicht mehr. Zumindest nicht unbedingt.
2. Völlig richtig.
3. Falsch, Blizz sagte nur dass es eine legendary 2H-Axt bei Arthas geben wird. Sie sagten sogar noch dazu, dass das erste Legendary in Cataclysm eine Caster Waffe sein wird.
4. Völlig richtig.

Zu deinen Vermutungen:
1. Denkste so früh? Die meisten meckern doch schon jetzt über das Tempo...
2. Damals kam erst 3.0 raus. Einige Zeit später dann das AddOn. So wird es wohl wieder sein, und DA wird dann ja wohl der Beruf kommen.
3. Ganz richtig.


Ist natürlich alles nur meine Meinung =)


----------



## Synus (22. August 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich muss einiges hier revidieren:
> 
> ...



Zu 1. Im Trailer heisst es, während wir gegen Arthas kämpfen, schmiedet Todesschwinge seine Pläne...nicht, dass dann schon alles beginnt (Aus meiner Sicht nur etwas, um den Trailer dramatischer zu machen)

Zu 2. Auch wenn es kein Patch 3.4 gibt, heisst das nicht, dass mit 3.3 Ende ist. War ja bei BC auch nicht so.

Zu 3. Das mit dem Legendary muss nicht dann eingeführt werden, es war nur eine Neuigkeit, welche wie Cataclysm auch mit WoW zu tun hat.

Zu 4. Warum muss es in jedem Addon 3 T-Sets geben?, Bei BC oder Classic gabs viele non T sets, man hätte auch das Kolloseum Set nicht als T-Set bezeichnen müssen.

Es wär vor allem bisschen billig, wenn der Haupt encounter gleichzeitig mit einem Übergangspatch implementiert wird. Ich glaube der Übergangspatch kommt wesentlich Später als 3.3.


----------



## ShaakTi79 (22. August 2009)

Rede ich Polnisch Vorwärts oder Arameisch Rückwarts:

Den Trailer schauen (Blizzcon: www.WorldofWarcraft.com). Dort sieht man das Arthas noch LEBT, wo der Cataklysm ausgelöst wird! wir wollt ihr den Legen (3-4 Monate), wenn der im Addon noch gebraucht wird!


Diese Non T-Sets haben mit den T-Sets nichts zu tun, den T-Sets sind *LILA*. die Dungeon-Set sind *BLAU*!

cc


----------



## Killdich (22. August 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> Zu 2. Auch wenn es kein Patch 3.4 gibt, heisst das nicht, dass mit 3.3 Ende ist. War ja bei BC auch nicht so.



Naja, bei BC gabs aber 2.4?!... ^^


----------



## Killdich (22. August 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Rede ich Polnisch Vorwärts oder Arameisch Rückwarts:
> 
> Den Trailer schauen (Blizzcon: www.WorldofWarcraft.com). Dort sieht man das Arthas noch LEBT, wo der Cataklysm ausgelöst wird! wir wollt ihr den Legen (3-4 Monate), wenn der im Addon noch gebraucht wird!
> 
> ...



Sieht man dort eben nicht. Im Trailer sieht man den Kampf gegen den Lich König. Und dann kommt nicht, dass GLEICHZEITIG die Katastrophe is.

Edit: Sorry, das nächste Mal editier ich oben.


----------



## Lichfritzer (22. August 2009)

Patch 3.2 ist kein Patch für Solo Spieler. Also folglich kann Blizz Solospieler nicht mehr lange warten lassen, denn nach 2 Monaten hauen sie Blizz ab. also in 1/5 Monaten kommt 3.3. Der Trailer von Cataclysm war 

viel fertiger als der von WotLK also ist Cataclysm zu 70% fertig ist. Deswegen sag ich das Cataclysm im Frühjahr 10 kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaobaan (22. August 2009)

Ich tippe auf September-Oktober...warum?...
nennt es Bauchgefühl^^


----------



## Thunderphönix (22. August 2009)

Bin gespannt wann man entgültig Kill'jaeden killen kann


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

Lichfritzer schrieb:


> Patch 3.2 ist kein Patch für Solo Spieler. Also folglich kann Blizz Solospieler nicht mehr lange warten lassen, denn nach 2 Monaten hauen sie Blizz ab. also in 1/5 Monaten kommt 3.3. Der Trailer von Cataclysm war
> 
> viel fertiger als der von WotLK also ist Cataclysm zu 70% fertig ist. Deswegen sag ich das Cataclysm im Frühjahr 10 kommt.
> 
> ...


sag ich ja!


----------



## Synus (22. August 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Rede ich Polnisch Vorwärts oder Arameisch Rückwarts:
> 
> Den Trailer schauen (Blizzcon: www.WorldofWarcraft.com). Dort sieht man das Arthas noch LEBT, wo der Cataklysm ausgelöst wird! wir wollt ihr den Legen (3-4 Monate), wenn der im Addon noch gebraucht wird!
> 
> ...



Nochmals zum Trailer: Ja im Trailer sieht man Arthas...aber warum muss der gebraucht werden? es heisst nur, dass wir in Nordend sind, während Todesschwinge Pläne macht. Das ist auch als Übergang zu sehn. Und ich mein, Arthas stirbt nicht mit 3.3. Dann kommt er erst. Der Lebt dann in der Lore bis zum nächsten Addon. Und bevor das Addon kommt, sind wir noch in Nordend. Stimmt ja soweit.

Und mit dem Erscheinungsdatum des Trailers passt das ja schon irgendwie, denn wir sind ja wirklich noch mit Nordend beschäftigt...

Zu den T sets. Was ist mitm AQ Set, dem Zulgurub/Zulaman set?


Ich sag nicht, dass das Addon nicht in diesem Dezember kommt. Aber so wie du das beschreibst, glaubt man, dass du deine Argumente als Beweise für dieses Erscheinungdatum siehst, aber die Theorien aus dem Trailer und den T sets heissen nix. Der Trailer dient zur Belustigung und die T Sets haben keine feste Anzahl pro Addon.


----------



## onepieceman (22. August 2009)

Ich denke das Add On kommt im November/Dezember dieses Jahres, da Blizzard für Lich King Content bräuchte bis zum Add On, da dies leider nicht verfügbar ist denn Arthas lebt in the Cataclysm noch. Denkt mal drüber nach^^

ShaakTi79 hat schon ganz recht denn im Trailer heißt es "Während der Kampf mit dem Lich König andauert". Naja glaubt was ihr wollt xD


----------



## ShaakTi79 (22. August 2009)

Nicht die Bilder Sagen es, sondern der Sprecher Sagt es:

Während die Horde und Die Allianz gegen den Lich König kämpft, kommt eine Neue Bedrohung hervor. Der Mahlstrom ..... Erdbeben, Hurrikans, usw. Die Goblins werden von einer Macht vertrieben und kommen zur Horde usw. .....

Letztes sagt mir das es auf der ALTEN Welt heiß her geht!

Aber um jetzt nicht ein Streitgepräch zu entfachen!

DAS SIND ALLES NUR VERMUTUNGEN BZW. MEINUNGEN MEINER PERSON ZUM ADDON!

cc

Ps: Einmal musste CAPS sein! mal ausprobieren ......


----------



## Killdich (22. August 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> Nochmals zum Trailer: Ja im Trailer sieht man Arthas...aber warum muss der gebraucht werden? es heisst nur, dass wir in Nordend sind, während Todesschwinge Pläne macht. Das ist auch als Übergang zu sehn. Und ich mein, Arthas stirbt nicht mit 3.3. Dann kommt er erst. Der Lebt dann in der Lore bis zum nächsten Addon. Und bevor das Addon kommt, sind wir noch in Nordend. Stimmt ja soweit.
> 
> Und mit dem Erscheinungsdatum des Trailers passt das ja schon irgendwie, denn wir sind ja wirklich noch mit Nordend beschäftigt...
> 
> ...



/sign! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (22. August 2009)

Killdich schrieb:


> Naja, bei BC gabs aber 2.4?!... ^^



Ich mein das so, dass nach dem letzten Content patch nicht gleichzeitig das neue Addon kommt/gekommen ist.


----------



## boonfish (22. August 2009)

Onyxia und der neue Patch soll ja im Dezember kommen, da ich mit diesem "Onyxia Patch" auch mit einem Weltevent zur Eiskronezitadelle rechne, denke ich dass, dass diese uns dann ~ Anfang März als Raid zur Verfügung stehen wird. Und dann wird man sich noch 4-5 Monate gedulden müssen. 
Also nächstes Addon, denke ich, etwa August 2010.


----------



## Killdich (22. August 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> Ich mein das so, dass nach dem letzten Content patch nicht gleichzeitig das neue Addon kommt/gekommen ist.


Achso, na dann ist ja klar^^ Man braucht ja noch Zeit für Arthas und die Zitadelle. Und geschichtlich tot ist Arthas dann sobald das Addon draußen ist(nur falls wir ihn töten, natürlich).


----------



## Ivorícé (22. August 2009)

Anfang 2010 

im World of Warcraft - Cataclysm Preview Panel sagte Tom Chilton
etwas zu einem Goblin Schurken im PvP und das er gespannt sei 
wieviele Allianzspieler sich bei der nächsten Blizzcon darüber 
beschweren werden.


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

Wer hat da Ende 2009 gevoted?


----------



## Lykono (22. August 2009)

ich zitiere mich nur ungerne selbst aber ok...^^




Lykono schrieb:


> als ich eben nochmal den trailer angesehen habe ist mir folgendes aufgefallen
> hier erstmal nochmal der link
> 
> in dem trailer wird gesagt
> ...



an den unter mir
ja, das es hier um den release termin geht ist mir schon klar nun 
meinst du nicht das es einen zusammenhang gäbe denn die leute wollen nicht ewig auf den nächsten raid content warten und wenn dieser erst mit kurz davor/ dannach kommt würde das das erscheinungsdatum in eine deutlich nähere zukunft rücken
ich persönlich habe mal für okt 2010 abgestimmt, ist so ein bauchgefühl auch wenn man annehmen sollte das es erheblich früher kommen müsste wenn man den sprecher beim wort nehmen darf


----------



## Killdich (22. August 2009)

Lykono schrieb:


> ich zitiere mich nur ungerne selbst aber ok...^^


Richtig, und da es in diesem Thread um das Erscheinungsdatum geht, würde ich sagen verschieben wir die "Arthas in Cataclysm?! Diskussion dorthin ^^


----------



## Thunderphönix (22. August 2009)

Ich will euch nicht enttäuschen aber vieles sieht fertiger aus als es wahrscheinlich ist.Denn bei sehr vielen spielen ist es so das mal fix eben was programmiert wird um es extra bei einer Veranstaltung zu zeigen.Das feintuning dauert natürlich länger....Das ist bei anderen spielen genauso

Bestes Beispiel neues Zelda Spiel für die Wii



> *Neues Zelda mit Wii MotionPlus? Warum nicht auf der E3? - Miyamoto antwortet*
> 
> In einem Interview mit wired. com beantwortete Shigeru Miyamoto einige Fragen. Laut dem Nintendo-Mastermind habe man das neue Zelda auf der E3-Konferenz nicht gezeigt, da auf solch einer Veranstaltungen in erster Linie Titel gezeigt werden, die in den nächsten 12 Monaten erscheinen. Viele Hersteller neigen dazu, ihre Produkte zu früh anzukündigen, was den Spielen oft nicht gut tut, so Miyamoto. Bei der Entwicklung von Zelda habe man bisher noch wenig Zeit in Bereiche wie die Präsentation oder die Story gesteckt. Derzeit konzentriere man sich noch voll und ganz auf das Gameplay, weswegen auch keine Arbeitszeit "verschwendet" wurde, um einen Trailer für die Messe zu machen.


----------



## Synus (22. August 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Nicht die Bilder Sagen es, sondern der Sprecher Sagt es:
> 
> Während die Horde und Die Allianz gegen den Lich König kämpft, kommt eine Neue Bedrohung hervor. Der Mahlstrom ..... Erdbeben, Hurrikans, usw. Die Goblins werden von einer Macht vertrieben und kommen zur Horde usw. .....
> 
> ...



...Ich versuchs mal deutlicher darzustellen. Die Aussage im Trailer und die dazugehörigen Bilder dienen in übertragener Weise als Erklärung, wie Wotlk zum neuen Addon geführt wird. Es beschreibt, dass wir nicht bemerkt haben, dass Todesschwinge was plant, weil wir beschäftigt waren. Das ist die Hauptaussage dieser Sequenz. 
Und wie schon gesagt. Wenn 3.3 kommt, dann wird Arthas erst angreiffbar aber noch nicht direkt getötet. Wenn du nen Boss inner Ini tötest lebt der eine Woche später auch wieder. Ich glaube, dass der Übergangspatch mit dem Untergang der Geissel und Arthas anfängt und dann die Zerstörung Azeroths einläutet.

Ich respektiere deine Meinung, aber ich will dir nur sagen, dass der Trailer keine zuverlässige Informationsquelle (Bei solchen Feinheiten) ist. 

Und noch ne Frage: Wenn das Legendary bei Arthas dropp, der mit dem Addon erscheint...warum sollte man sich die Mühe machen den zu töten, statt zu leveln und die neue Welt zu entdecken etc. um dann besseres Eq zu bekommen...

PS: Ich will dich nicht persönlich oder so angreiffen, sondern nur auf deine Theorie eingehn....


----------



## abe15 (22. August 2009)

Ich denke mal, wir können in ca. einem Jahr mit der Beta rechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e!ht (22. August 2009)

cataclysm kommt am 21.1.2010
ihr müsst einfach auf youtube nach tricky-m hart suchen da steht die quelle


----------



## Lykono (22. August 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage: Wenn das Legendary bei Arthas dropp, der mit dem Addon erscheint...warum sollte man sich die Mühe machen den zu töten, statt zu leveln und die neue Welt zu entdecken etc. um dann besseres Eq zu bekommen...



warum geht man noch nach aq 20/40 zg mc ect pp?

ODER

die ultra verschwörungstheorie es wird ein stufe 85 raid 

(ja, ich glaube selbst nicht an den mist den ich z.Z. verzapfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Killdich (22. August 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, wir können in ca. einem Jahr mit der Beta rechnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Beta fängt noch dieses Jahr an, laut Blizz.


----------



## Thunderphönix (22. August 2009)

Ich denke für vielen ist wohl kar das Arthas noch in Wrath of the Lich King gekillt wird,höchstwahrscheinlich mit der Hilfe von Tirion Fordring,wie man bei der DK quest sehen konnte,tut sich der Lich King mit dem Gegner dort schon schwer.Außerdem darf man auch net vergessen das er durch den Angriff von Großapotheker Putress, wie man es im Wrathgate Video sieht schon ziemlich geschwächt wurde.Und ja während wir in Nordend sind passiert das ganze mit Azeroth,sprich wir verpeilen das ganze,nachdem wir Arthas gekillt haben denken wir es ist endlich frieden,kommt schon der nächste Gegner nämlich Todesschwinge.
Und Todesschwinge ist nurmal so nebenbei um einiges mächtiger als der Lich King


----------



## Hexenkind (22. August 2009)

Hier steht wann es ungefähr kommt:
http://wow.buffed.de/news/11627/blizzcon-m...me-im-interview


----------



## Sess (22. August 2009)

Ich beziehe mich mal auf einen Post von Synus. 

Ich vermute, dass wir Arthas nicht töten werden, sondern er abhaut oder viel mehr uns vorerst besiegt, aber uns aus Spott ein par einfache Rüstungsteile, Waffen etc. da lässt... (Wäre mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
D.h., dass wir das AddOn spielen müssten, hochlvln und neue Rüstung sammeln um auch erneut gegen Arthas antreten zu können und diesmal vielleicht zu bezwingen (nicht zu töten)
Schließlich wollen sie ja so viel Endcontent wie noch nie bieten ^^

Reine Spekulation xD

Zum Thema:

Ich glaube, dass im November/Dezember, mit Patch 3.3 Arthas kommt und nach 2-3 Monaten das Event zum neuen AddOn startet, also so im Dreh Februar/März, welches auch nochmal 1-2 Monate andauert und so langsam die Verwüstung über Kalimdor und die Östlichen Königreiche hereinbringt. Somit würde ich mit dem Release frühestens im 2.Quartal rechnen, da Blizzard auch nicht zu schnell sein Pulver verschiessen will und vll. solche Schlamassel wie das Kolosseum vermeiden will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -jp- (22. August 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt einige beiträge hierdurchgelesen und bin der meinung dass es wirklich nicht mehr lange dauern wird (für mich leider zulang^^)
ich schätze es kommt im März/April 2010 (und nein nicht am ersten april^^)(obwohl wäre doch mal was anderes^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Synus (22. August 2009)

Sess schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich mal auf einen Post von Synus.
> 
> Ich vermute, dass wir Arthas nicht töten werden, sondern er abhaut oder viel mehr uns vorerst besiegt, aber uns aus Spott ein par einfache Rüstungsteile, Waffen etc. da lässt... (Wäre mal was neues
> 
> ...



Zum oberen Teil: Ich glaubte zuerst auch nicht wirklich, dass man Arthas tötet, doch seit gestern kommt mir Arthas klein und schwach vor im vergleich zu  Todesschwinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum unteren Teil: Bin der selben Meinung ^^


----------



## Sefian (22. August 2009)

Valleron schrieb:


> Ich vermute frühestens in 12 Monaten wenn nicht sogar Richtung Weihnachten 2010. Bei dem Vorhaben Azeroth so umzubauen haben die Jungs und Mädels bei Blizz einigen zu tun.



wobei viele der umgestalteten gebiete schon an der fetigstellung zu seien scheinen sonnst hätten sie ja nich den trailer machen können oder ?


----------



## Orgoron (22. August 2009)

Also bei dem Tempo das Blizz vorlegt würd ich sagen Arthas steht unterm Weihnachtsbaum und das neue Addon kommt im Frühjahr 2010.

Ob das die Spielerzahlen hochtreibt denke eher nich da das derzeitige Tempo viele "Casuals" eher abschrecken dürfte.


----------



## ach was solls. (22. August 2009)

na das ist jetzt wunschdenken aber ich hab vor mti dem neuen addon anzufangen und hoffe das es im juli / august erscheinen wird. Wäre für mich super, ferien, werbt einen freund aktion pew pew goblin und worgen auf 85. :S
tja aber auch so i nder schulzeit würd ich anfangen.. nur da würden es keine 2 wochen dauern sondrn beträchtlich länger. 
Aber da wir schon hoffen müssen das Arthas noch dieses Jahr rauskommen soll bin ich da zuversichtlich. was das release angeht. Reicht ja auc hwenn es am Ende des schuljahres ist .. denn schule ist mir allemale wichtiger als wow.

EDIT: könnt sagen was ihr wollt aber das 1. Quartal 010 wirds 100%ig NICHT sein, in dem das SPiel veröffentlicht wird. Das is nen haufen arbeit den sie da zu tun haben. Sie müssen nicht nen kleinen neuen kontinent erschaffen, sondern alle alten Gebiete verwüsten. Okay vielleicht haun sie einfach nur auf die tasten und voila, siehe da ist das geteilte brachland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykono (22. August 2009)

ich bezweifle das diese erweiterung vor dem 2ten quartal 2010 kommt (und das wäre noch relativ optimistisch) ihr müsst überlegen das das echt nur eine kurze vorschau war indem 
1. nicht alle gebiete gezeigt wurden (geschweigedenn komplett)
2. diese gegenden auch noch bespawnt werden müssen und neue stützpunkte errichtet werden
3. wollten sie einige instanzen ummoddeln desweitern wurde gesagt das sie tonnen neuer dungeons bringen wollen (frei aus dem livestream gestern übersetzt)
4. müssen schätzungsweise 80-90% der quests für den bereich 1-60 und 78-85 komplett neu erstellt werden!
5. muss die schwere rüstung wohl ziemlich neu entworfen werden so was man über den jäger liest ect pp
6. wollen sie was am pvp / bgs drehen 

und noch einiges mehr und da kommen welche mit dem weihnachtsgeschäft 09 als erscheinungsdatum....


----------



## Mofeist (22. August 2009)

Tippe mitte näcshten Jahres also so Mai-Juli


----------



## Falbulon (22. August 2009)

Also wenn man nach bisherigen Maßstäben geht, dann ende 2010.

Nun, wenn ich mir aber das Addon anschaue und wer sich nen bissl mit sowas technisch auskennt, der weiss das die überarbeitung der alten welt, net so arg ist wie es sich manche vorstellen. Zum einen werden nicht alle Teile der alten Welt verändert. Vieles ist nur ne Lavatextur hier, nen paara ndere berge da und mit neuen texturen versehen. Wer Editoren kennt,w eiss wie schnell sowas zu bewerkstelligen ist. Hier ist eher die kreative Phase das lange, als das technische Umsetzen. Der etwas längere Part ist die Fehlerbeseitigungen des Hauptprogramm. ich sag nur fehlende Dächer über Stormwind und viele leere Orte. Aber auch hier geht man mit dem Editor zu werke und fertig. Nicht alles wird umgebaut zum spielen, manches werden einfach nur Zonen zum drüberfliegen.

Nun aber zum auswändigerem Teil. Da wäre der Aufwand der Phasingtechnologien, der wohl noch mehr zum Einsatz kommt und das Erstellen der neuen Welten. Letzteres scheint noch nicht komplett abgeschlossen. Denn Mount Hyjal und Uldum waren nur Konzepte. Dies muss aber nicht zwingend heissen das sie da noch nix gemacht haben. Nur ob es schon Vorzeigbar war, sei mal dahingestellt. Manchmal wird sowas auch verschwiegen um Spannung aufzubauen.

Gearbeitet hatten sie schon vor Wotlk dran. Man beachte die Aussage von Chris Metzen zur Blitzcon 2008. Ist auch richtig so, denn anders dürfte eine Firma garnet arbeiten um immer am Ball zu bleiben.

Nun schaun wir uns mal die Konkurrenz an. Tja derzeit gibts es KEINE. Nun werden sicherlich einige AION sagen. Ja auch ich spiele AION und das Spiel wird sicherlich einen Platz finden. Aber es ist nocht nicht auf dem EU/NA Markt draussen. Keiner weiss genau wie dieses Spiel ankommt. Aber auf dieses Spiel wird Blizzard im Notfall reagieren. Davon wird auch Patch 3.3 mit Eiskrone abhängen. Wird die Spielerschaft die aufhört zu groß, werden sie reagieren. Das ist ein reiner wirtschaftlicher Schachtzug und kein toller Dienst mit Content. Hierbei geht es nur ums Geschäft, da wird Blizzard egal sein, wieviele leute schon Ulduar oder das Turnier durchhaben.

Nun aber zum wichtigsten Teil. Was passiert zwischen 3.3 und 4.0.

Die eine wäre, es gäbe noch nen Content Patch für Wotlk, die andere ist man führt einen Übergang ein zu Cataclysm. Letzteres würde viel mehr Leute wieder anlocken. Und zwar sehr viel mehr. Ein weiterer Raidcontent erzeugt nur müdes lächeln. Ein Patch der zu Cataclysm führt, mit Questreihen, guter Story und einem Mega Event. Ja das würde viel bewirken. Es hätte ausserdem einige Vorteile. Blizzard kann die fertigen Gebiete der alten Welt schon releasen, was eh vorm Addon kommen wird, kann dies langsam einführen, hat Zeit für den Content ab Level 80+.


Daher meine Theorie, wenn AION einigermaßen erfolgreich wird. Erfolgreich heisst bei mir 1 Million Spieler in NA/EU. Dann wären sie bei knapp 5 Millionen Spielern. Und das sowas wächst brauch man net zu sagen. Ab dem Moment wäre es eine Gefahr. Sie werden vor allem auf den englishen, französischen und deutschen Markt schauen, denn da wirds eine Konkurrenz. In den anderen Ländern, mangels Sprache wohl eher erstmal nicht. Sollte dies so kommen, dann meine Theorie.

Patch 3.2.2 - Kurz nach dem letzten Boss beim Turnier
Patch 3.3 - Anfang Oktober
Übergangs Patches 3.3.x für Cataclysm im Monatszyklus
Patch 4.0 - Anfang 2010
Anfang/Mitte 2010 release Cataclysm

Sollte AION ein reinfall werden, hat Blizzard sehr viel Luft und dann wird meine Theorie so lauten.

Oktober Patch 3.2.2
Dezember/Januar Patch 3.3
Einige Minipatches bis Mitte 2010
Mitte 2010 Patch 4.0
September/Oktober Release Cataclysm


Allerdings muss dazu sagen, das letzteren mich persönlich dann nicht mehr zum zurückkommen bewegen wird. Egal wie erfolgreich AION wird, mir gefällts und ich werde es aktiv spielen. Einzig ein sehr guter Übergang, eine angenehme Contentlieferung und ein schönes Event, könnten mich zu Cataclysm bewegen. Ich war das warten in BC leid, als zwischen 2.2 und 2.4 nix weltbewegendes kam und die Patches einer Schleichtherapie glichen. In Wotlk stimmte die Schwiriegkeit und das Maß der Patches bisher. Will heissen gefühlt hat man März mit 3.1 gerechnet, im April kams. Hat gepasst. gefühlt war man Mitte Juli auf was neues aus, der Patch kam ende Juli. Hat gepasst. Nun haben wir aber ein Problem. Der Contentpatch war eher klein und ist spätestestens übernächste Woche clear, wenn die Schwierigkeit so bleibt. Klar gebe es noch den Heroic Mode, aber das ist kein Content, das ist ein Zusatz, auch wenn dieser sicherlich spaßig sein wird. So wird auch dieser Patch ausgelutsch sein. Dann soll Onyxia kommen. Naja nichts weltbewegendes und auch schnell abgehaktes. Bis zum Geburtstag im November zu warten wäre definitiv zu lange. Das packt der aktuelle Content abosulut nicht und selbst dann würde im November sicherlich eine Onyxia nur ein müdes Lächeln den Accountkündigern über Lippen laufen.

Ich habe früher nie nach den Patches geschaut. Das fing ansich erst Ende 2007 an, als der Content soweit clear war. Und das war für uns als mittlere Raidgilde eine komische Erfahrung. Nun hat Blizzard den Content allerdings so leicht gemacht das man sehr schnell dem ganzen überdrüssig wird, auch wenn dann noch schwerere Modis warten.

Letztendlich ist die Prognose, wann Cataclysm kommt schwer vorauszusagen. Rein aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist ein Kurs gegen die neuen MMO's immer gut. Auf der anderen Seite kann dadurch die Qualität leiden, wie man leider auch an Wotlk sieht. Wobei das Leveln in Wotlk echt super war und Ulduar echt gerockt hat.

Nun wann auch immer es kommt. Vorerst juckts mich erstmal net. Aber ich werde es natürlich verfolgen. Teile der neuen Umgebung passen sehr gut in meinen Machinima Film. Von daher wird ein reaktivieren später eh Not tun für neue Hintergründe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (22. August 2009)

Meine Prognose für das Erscheinungsdatum..
"It's done when it's done" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-jetz ernsthaft.. ich rechne nich vor mitte / ende 2010 damit


----------



## Gothic_1234 (22. August 2009)

denke ende 2010 kommt das Addon raus


----------



## SchokoMac (22. August 2009)

kommt morgen...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (22. August 2009)

SchokoMac schrieb:


> kommt morgen...




lol habe ich gelacht - war ja klar das sowas kommen musste


----------



## teroa (22. August 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> denke ende 2010 kommt das Addon raus




das wäre definitv viel zu spät....


----------



## Shizo. (22. August 2009)

Diesen Mittwoch kommt das Addon....

...Ich schätze auf den Zeitraum von April - Juli 2010


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> das wäre definitv viel zu spät....



Arthas kommt erst nach Weihnachten, d.h nach Arthas kommt warscheinlich noch ein Lückefüller a lá Sunwell, dann wird das Addon ca. im 3-4 Quartal 2010 kommen.


----------



## teroa (22. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Arthas kommt erst nach Weihnachten, d.h nach Arthas kommt warscheinlich noch ein Lückefüller a lá Sunwell, dann wird das Addon ca. im 3-4 Quartal 2010 kommen.



was soll denn da noch herhalten als lückenfüller??
und arthas wird vor weinachten komm sonst langweilt mann sich bis dahin wieder da kolloseum ja bisher nen witz ist..
und  laut blizz ist der 3.3 der letzte lich king content patch


----------



## Arosk (22. August 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> was soll denn da noch herhalten als lückenfüller??
> und arthas wird vor weinachten komm sonst langweilt mann sich bis dahin wieder da kolloseum ja bisher nen witz ist..
> und  laut blizz ist der 3.3 der letzte lich king content patch



Es wird nach Weihnachten kommen.

Ka was als Lückenfüller erhält... Blizzard fällt schon was ein.


----------



## teroa (22. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es wird nach Weihnachten kommen.
> 
> Ka was als Lückenfüller erhält... Blizzard fällt schon was ein.



mhmh den catalysm trailer haste gesehn oder??
da wird am anfang gesagt wärend gegen den lichking gekämpft wird passiert das alles ...


----------



## Rainaar (22. August 2009)

Wenn es fertig ist! Wann sonst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phoenix Craven (22. August 2009)

Ich tippe auch mal auf Mitte bis ende 2010.
Alles andere würde mich skeptisch stimmen!


----------



## ak47fatih (22. August 2009)

ist doch ganz einfach 

wenn der arthas patch kommt ca 4monate später kommt das addon^^

weil in den 4monaten die grossen den content clear haben werden, sonst wird den es langweilig auf die kleinen zu warten die ja bis jz noch net mal den 25UL clear haben.


2010 april -juli da es schon jz den meisten grossen gilden (freaks/spieler )langweilig wird.


bevor die meisten sagen ich spiele net sehr oft und mir ist es auch schon öde den kann ich auch recht geben,  wenn es zu einfach wie super Mario ist es auch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (22. August 2009)

ak47fatih schrieb:


> ist doch ganz einfach
> 
> wenn der arthas patch kommt ca 4monate später kommt das addon^^
> 
> weil in den 4monaten die grossen den content clear haben werden, sonst wird den es langweilig auf die kleinen zu warten die ja bis jz noch net mal den 25UL clear haben.



naja wenn blizz weiter auf der schiene fährt wie jetzt braucht mann nicht mal 4 monate um arthas umzuholzen...
das kolloseum ist bisher (25er normal,hero kommt ers in 2 wochen ) auch schnell gemacht..


----------



## Lucióz (22. August 2009)

Die Erweiterung wird auf jeden Fall noch vor Juli 2010 im Laden stehen.
Woher ich das weiß ? 
Ist eigentlich ganz einfach , das Finanzjahr 2010 von Activision Blizzard endet am 30.06.2010. Die Erweiterung nach diesem Datum zu releasen wäre taktisch sehr unklug, ein Verkaufstarkes Produkt wie eine WoW Erweiterung könnte den Kurs der Aktie entscheidend zum Positiven verändern, und so auch in Zeiten der Krise für grüne Zahlen unterm Strich sorgen.


----------



## Rainaar (22. August 2009)

Phoenix schrieb:


> Ich tippe auch mal auf Mitte bis ende 2010.
> Alles andere würde mich skeptisch stimmen!



Und dann? Biste "skeptisch" und? isstet ansteckend? 

Wenn es fertig ist wird Blizz ein AddOn veröffentlichen, was keiner will, es alle scheisse finden und trotzdem wird es wieder die Verkaufzahlen anführen.

Warum?

Ganz einfach:

Ihr paar "Superichspielschonseitdergeheimenbeta" Spieler hier die alles grundsätzlich mies machen und die paar hundert Mitläufer die schon Schweißperlen aufer
Stirn bekommen wenn man sie fragt wie alt sie sind könnt hier zwar stänkern was das Zeug hält und einen absurden Beitrag nach dem nächsten schreiben, die Mods in Lebenskrisen ungekannten Ausmaßes treiben usw, aber eines könnt Ihr nicht : Blizz beeindrucken.

Das können nur die Kunden und Ihre Kohle. 

Und die sind nach wie vor sehr zufrieden.

Neimand braucht Hardcore  - doch 5 Mann für Werbezwecke. Das wars.

Merkts Euch endlich.


----------



## Mirando (22. August 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> würd sagen :
> 
> 1. Es kommt drauf an WANN der Eiskronen Patch rauskommt
> 2. Weiterhin kommt es drauf an wie viele Infos zusätzlich bis dahin veröffentlicht wurden.
> ...


 
würd ich nicht sagen . denke mal arthas kommt mit dem addon und wird ab 85 sein, weil im trailer wird gesacht während die allianz gegen arthas kämpft wird die alte welt zerstört. kann aber auch sein das währendessen aufs addon hingepatcht wird . 
und zu punkt 4. ja kla kommt was und wie schon angekündigt Deathwing


----------



## Leoxxar (22. August 2009)

52 Leute haben Ende 2009 gewählt? Sowas finde ich echt unglaublich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (22. August 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Die Erweiterung wird auf jeden Fall noch vor Juli 2010 im Laden stehen.
> Woher ich das weiß ?
> Ist eigentlich ganz einfach , das Finanzjahr 2010 von Activision Blizzard endet am 30.06.2010. Die Erweiterung nach diesem Datum zu releasen wäre taktisch sehr unklug, ein Verkaufstarkes Produkt wie eine WoW Erweiterung könnte den Kurs der Aktie entscheidend zum Positiven verändern, und so auch in Zeiten der Krise für grüne Zahlen unterm Strich sorgen.



Misch hat gerade der CEO von Blizz angerufen. ER will DISCH! UNbedingst!! ECHTS!! 

Sone Korifähe aufm Gebiet der Finazen hat Der lange nich gesehen!

Bitte melde Disch!


----------



## Crudelus (22. August 2009)

hm das ist natürlich von vielen dingen abhängig:
1. muss das spiel erstmal fertig werden
2. muss es erstmal von fsk&co geprüft werden
3. kommen gute spiele NIE im sommer heraus 
   (die größte zielgruppe, die jugendlichen, verbringen da zu viel zeit mit ihren freunden etc. und nicht mit pc spielen)
somit sollte man mit vlt anfang 2010 oder auch herbst 2010 rechnen, wobei ich eher auf ersteres tippe,
wenn man bedenkt in welchem speed sie die letzten contend patches rausgehauen haben.


----------



## lord just (22. August 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> Onyxia könnte genausogut heute auf die Liveserver gehen -  da die Items die Ony droppt nicht wirklich "gutes" Gear ist, wird Ony nur zwischen geschoben und ist defenitiv nicht als Contentpatch anzusehen.(Feuerresi in Northrend - yay!)
> Somit wird denke ich gegen Herbst 3.3 releasen dadruch gegen Weihnachten die Beta's solangsam zum ende gehen und ca. im Januar/ Februar kommt das den Addon.




onyxia wird aber erst im november kommen auch wenn man den patch früher bringen könnte, da sie zum wow geburtstag (release in den usa) erst kommen soll.

patch 3.3 dem letzten großen contentpatch von wotlk soll auch erst im frühjahr, was dann wohl so märz/april sein dürfte. ab da kann man dann wohl mit einigen monaten wartezeit rechnen wobei das add-on dann wahrscheinlich im herbst 2010 kommen soll und dann aber wie immer (war bei bc und wotlk ja auch nicht anders) verschoben wird und dann erste gegen ende des jahres irgendwann zwischen november und januar 2011 kommt.

als lückenfüller für die zeit um die dann das add-on verschoben werden würde, bräuchte man sich auch keine angst machen, da man ja eigentlich alles als lückenfüller nehmen könnte. entweder irgendetwas, was noch mit wotlk zu tun hat (gibt da ja genügend neue völker mit geschichten) oder aber man nimmt einfach irgendwas, was einen schonmal auf das neue add-on einstimmt.


----------



## War-Rock (22. August 2009)

giev addon im april 2010 zu ostern...


----------



## teroa (22. August 2009)

lord schrieb:


> patch 3.3 dem letzten großen contentpatch von wotlk soll auch erst im frühjahr, was dann wohl so märz/april sein dürfte.



ehhmm und was soll mann deiner meinung nach die ganzen monate bis dahin machen ???


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (22. August 2009)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> KAnn nicht sein, 2012 geht die welt unter nach den maya´s,
> 
> 
> also ich würde sagen nächstes jhar
> ...



Rassenwechsel wird auch kommen...

@topic: Wer hat da 2009 getippt? Man hat auf jeden Fall gesagt das von 2 Ankündigungen im nächsten Jahr, 1 das neue Addon ist/sein soll. Stellt sich nur die Frage wann.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (22. August 2009)

Ich vermute ja... es kommt Februar/März. Warum? Ganz einfach... im Trailer heißt es...

"Während der Kampf mit dem Lichkönig noch andauert erhebt sich ein Uraltes Übel."

Daraus interpretiere ich

Wrath of Lich-King -> Ulduar -> Colosseum -> Cataklysm -> Lich-King Instanz wird nachgeliefert, da es ja im Video heißt, dass es während des Kampfes gegen den Lichkönig schon passiert. 

Kann mir aber vielleicht auch ne andere Combi vorstellen

WoLK -> Uldiar -> Colosseum -> Cataklysm-Patch (nur die alte Welt wird schon verändert, neue Gebiete und Rassen noch nicht -> Lich-King Instanz (Content)


----------



## TheEwanie (22. August 2009)

ich glaub das addon kommt gleichzeitig wie arthas...oder ende blizzcon...
das entnehme ich auch aus den sachen die mein vorposter meinte.


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. August 2009)

awon schrieb:


> ich glaub das addon kommt gleichzeitig wie arthas...oder ende blizzcon...
> das entnehme ich auch aus den sachen die mein vorposter meinte.



also ende der blizzcon wird aufjedenfall nicht kommen^^


----------



## TheOneWG (22. August 2009)

Auf dem Panel wurde gesagt, dass man auf der nächsten Blizzcon sicher viele Beschwerden über den Goblin Schurken hören wird. Somit rechne ich mit einer Veröffentlichung vor der nächsten Con. Juni - Juli rechne ich momentan mit. Würde auch zum Südsee Flair passen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danketo (22. August 2009)

Du hast 2011 Vergessen :/


----------



## Prinz Aldi (23. August 2009)

Blizzard würde sicher keinen Trailer zeigen, wenn das Erscheinungsdatum +2 Jahre beträgt. Wann das neue Addon erscheint hängt sicher auch von anderen Faktoren ab. Eines der wichtigsten Kriterien wird es sicher für Blizzard sein, abzuschätzen, wann der Mitbewerber mit seiner Neuerscheinung an den Start geht. Kommt man zu spät und der Mitbewerber hat sein Produkt schon platziert, so kann man unter Umständen eine Menge Spieler verlieren. Liegt man richtig, so wird der Spieler, der sich das Addon gekauft hat, erst einmal nicht wechseln. Doch was mache ich bis mein Addon kommt? Ich hau einen Patch raus, wo die Spieler die Marken für T-Teile fast geschenkt bekommen. Nagut ein wenig heroische Instanzen muss ich dafür durchrushen, aber bis ich meine 3-5 Twinks ausgestattet habe, hat Blizzard Zeit mir das Addon aufs Auge zu drücken.

Ließt man die Foren, erkennt man zumindest, dass es eine Menge Spieler gibt, die mit der Entwicklung von WoW seit dem Release nicht so recht zufrieden sind und mit anderen Spielen liebäugeln. Da kann zu langes warten auf neue Inhalte schon dazu führen, dass man solang mal etwas anderes testet, was zufällig gerade auf den Markt kommt.

Ich weiß, dass WoW unschlagbar ist und niemand diesem Spiel das Wasser reichen kann.......blablabla......

Es gibt viele Beispiele dafür, dass Unternehmen dachten, es gäbe keine Konkurrenz und am Ende haben Sie sich verschätzt. Sicher kann man sich bei 11 Mio Abonenten [weltweit] zurücklehnen und Geld zählen, aber jeder Spieler der wechselt, zieht durch Mundpropaganda andere nach. Jeder Spieler der dann wechselt bedeutet auch xxEuro/Dollar oder was auch immer weniger. 

Ich schätze mal so 4 Quartal 2009 [Weihnachtsgeschäft] oder wenn noch nicht alles ganz rund läuft Frühjahr 2010. Der angekündigte Patch 3.2 kam auch viel früher als die meisten Spieler erwartet haben. Blizzard muss mächtig unter Druck stehen .... .. .Runes of Magic, Guild Wars 2, aion ...


----------



## Lefrondon (23. August 2009)

Prinz schrieb:


> --- s. o. ---



Seh ich ähnlich... Blizz drückt ordentlich auf die Tube, finde ich gut, CONTENT =D


----------



## aurifex94 (23. August 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach kommt es im März 2010
ony -> November
Arthas -> Dezember -> ca 3 zum cearen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (keine rücksicht auf die etwas schlechteren die jetzt nochnichtmal in ulduar 25er waren)
Cataclysm -> eben 3 monate nach Athras


----------



## Wowler12345 (23. August 2009)

Hi,
also ich denke es kommt im Sommer 2010 raus und @ all die denken 2009, was ist mir der Beta,denn die müsste dann schon laufen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Dexter2000 (23. August 2009)

ich sag 2011 so jetzt seida platt wa


----------



## aurifex94 (23. August 2009)

also dass es 2010 kommt ist ja eine völlig überstürzte aussage ^^
das möchte ich bitte begründet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (23. August 2009)

lol. Wenn es noch 2010 rauskommt, dann kurz vor Jahresende. Wahrscheinlicher ist eine Verschiebung auf Januar oder Februar 2011


----------



## Graustar (23. August 2009)

Hab mir das jetzt gar nicht alles durch gelesen. Aber habt Ihr keine anderen Probleme als über ein Erscheinungsdatum des AddOn´s zu Spekulieren? Noch mehr Quests ala Töte soviel von dennen, Sammel soviel von dennen, Reise nach xy. 
Lieber TE bist du schon von dem jetzigen Content satt das du die nächste Erweiterung nicht mehr erwarten kannst? Das sich der ganze Mist immer wiederholt und euch immer das selbe vorgesetzt wird merkt Ihr schon gar nicht mehr. OK gut, das Umfeld verändert sich immer ein Bisschen, aber das Spielprinzip bleibt immer das selbe. Schön wie sich immer alle am auf gewärmten erfreuen.
LG


----------



## KILLERxx0 (23. August 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich muss einiges hier revidieren:
> 
> ...







bin auch deiner meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (23. August 2009)

Das Addon kommt wenn es kommt.

Blizzard Firmenphilosopie


----------



## ChrisM1988 (23. August 2009)

Ich schätze mal Anfang-Mitte 2010

Aber egal wann es kommt ich werde wieder (wie bei WotLK) am Releasetag um 0 Uhr am nächstbesten Mediamarkt stehen und mir die CE holen^^


----------



## Raxon22 (23. August 2009)

Ich würde sagen 2010 Februar-März


----------



## Edge29 (23. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Hab mir das jetzt gar nicht alles durch gelesen. Aber habt Ihr keine anderen Probleme als über ein Erscheinungsdatum des AddOn´s zu Spekulieren? Noch mehr Quests ala Töte soviel von dennen, Sammel soviel von dennen, Reise nach xy.
> Lieber TE bist du schon von dem jetzigen Content satt das du die nächste Erweiterung nicht mehr erwarten kannst? Das sich der ganze Mist immer wiederholt und euch immer das selbe vorgesetzt wird merkt Ihr schon gar nicht mehr. OK gut, das Umfeld verändert sich immer ein Bisschen, aber das Spielprinzip bleibt immer das selbe. Schön wie sich immer alle am auf gewärmten erfreuen.
> LG



Zeig mir ein spiel wo JEDE quest IMMER anders ist und sich nicht ÄHNELT.... richtig das gibst net.... -.-

zum thema: denke das es 4-5 monate nach dem 3.3 patch erscheint.


----------



## Deadwool (23. August 2009)

Anthraxxx schrieb:


> naja sie haben ja gesagt jedes jahr 1 addon wa ^^...  denke an januar - feb 2010
> 
> die arbeiten eh schon an einem neuen
> 
> ...


Lass mich rechnen. 2004 ist Wow erschienen. Jedes Jahr ein Addon Hm ...
He, dann haben wir heute ja erst 2007  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (23. August 2009)

dmix schrieb:


> Im interview stand 2010.
> Raten bringt bei Blizzard eh nix^^


2 jahres zyklus sagt mir dezember oder november 2010... das der TE fragte obs dezember 2009 kommt ist total lächerlich, netma eiskronenzita is draußen, und wer sagt das danach schluss ist (illidan, theoretisch endboss von bc, war net der gipfel...) Dauert also bestimmt noch, besonders wennman bedenkt das Ony (3,2,2 oda so? erst november kommen soll ^^) und denke blizzard wird arthas net 2 monate vor cata raushauen, eher 5-6 oder gar eben nochmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (23. August 2009)

ChrisM1988 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal Anfang-Mitte 2010
> 
> Aber egal wann es kommt ich werde wieder (wie bei WotLK) am Releasetag um 0 Uhr am nächstbesten Mediamarkt stehen und mir die CE holen^^



Ich war Bc zum mitternachts verkauf.. wotlk habich ehrlichgesagt erst 3 tage später geholt, ka mir war iwi garnet danach^^, diesma hoffe ich (das mir bis da net die lust total vergeht, wiedermal) und ich mit den anderen nerds zum mitternachtsverkauf gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. August 2009)

mir fehlt ehrlich gesagt der punkt, "mir wurst".

wenn es erscheint, erscheint es. man kann sich auch verrückt machen.


----------



## Ganjor (23. August 2009)

Soweit ich weiss soll es diesmal nur bis 3.3 gehen.
Dann wird November/Dezember Eiskronezitadelle kommen.

Jetzt sagt mir mal wer von euch lust hat ohne neuen Content sich in Dalaran zu langweilen für ein Jahr?

Ich rechne mal ganz stark mit März/April


----------



## Raxon22 (23. August 2009)

Ich denke mal 2010 gleich im ersten Quatal


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_Ich denke Dieses Jahr beginnt die beta gegen ende des jahres und netex jahr so richtung februar Marz kommt es raus ka wie lange ne beta dauert^^_


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

kuhl wa?
hm.. ne mit mitte 010 kann man schon rechnen WENN man bedenkt wie schnell Bc eigentlich nachm release von vanilla-wow draußen wär. Nur leider wurde es dann doch länger, aber wie gesagt theoretisch wär bc schon ziemlich rasch draußen gewesen - kein jahr - wenn man bedenkt was blizz jetzt zu tun hat ist es natürlich deutlich mehr aber ich mein wofür stecken wir unser geld sonst rein? damit die ihre accs bezahlen können oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (23. August 2009)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> KAnn nicht sein, 2012 geht die welt unter nach den maya´s,
> 
> 
> also ich würde sagen nächstes jhar
> ...


nein es klingt eher nach nem fanatischen worgen fan ^^


----------



## jekyll_do (23. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> kuhl wa?
> hm.. ne mit mitte 010 kann man schon rechnen WENN man bedenkt wie schnell Bc eigentlich nachm release von vanilla-wow draußen wär. Nur leider wurde es dann doch länger, aber wie gesagt theoretisch wär bc schon ziemlich rasch draußen gewesen - kein jahr - wenn man bedenkt was blizz jetzt zu tun hat ist es natürlich deutlich mehr aber ich mein wofür stecken wir unser geld sonst rein? damit die ihre accs bezahlen können oder was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was wolltest du uns jetzt damit genau sagen? BC wär rasch draußen gewesen?! Hä?


----------



## Droyale (23. August 2009)

Prinz schrieb:


> Blizzard würde sicher keinen Trailer zeigen, wenn das Erscheinungsdatum +2 Jahre beträgt. Wann das neue Addon erscheint hängt sicher auch von anderen Faktoren ab. Eines der wichtigsten Kriterien wird es sicher für Blizzard sein, abzuschätzen, wann der Mitbewerber mit seiner Neuerscheinung an den Start geht. Kommt man zu spät und der Mitbewerber hat sein Produkt schon platziert, so kann man unter Umständen eine Menge Spieler verlieren. Liegt man richtig, so wird der Spieler, der sich das Addon gekauft hat, erst einmal nicht wechseln. Doch was mache ich bis mein Addon kommt? Ich hau einen Patch raus, wo die Spieler die Marken für T-Teile fast geschenkt bekommen. Nagut ein wenig heroische Instanzen muss ich dafür durchrushen, aber bis ich meine 3-5 Twinks ausgestattet habe, hat Blizzard Zeit mir das Addon aufs Auge zu drücken.
> 
> Ließt man die Foren, erkennt man zumindest, dass es eine Menge Spieler gibt, die mit der Entwicklung von WoW seit dem Release nicht so recht zufrieden sind und mit anderen Spielen liebäugeln. Da kann zu langes warten auf neue Inhalte schon dazu führen, dass man solang mal etwas anderes testet, was zufällig gerade auf den Markt kommt.
> 
> ...


Du hast noch Metin 3 vergessen :>


----------



## deodran (23. August 2009)

also ich habe mal ne frage in dem trailer wird erwähnt das WÄREND dem kampf um eiskrone die katastrophe begint heist das das artas nach dem addon kommen könte?


----------



## Senseless6666 (23. August 2009)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> KAnn nicht sein, 2012 geht die welt unter nach den maya´s,
> 
> 
> also ich würde sagen nächstes jhar
> ...


so wie ich das verstanden habe wirds auch rassen netnur fraktions change geben, wer seine avs items usw behalten will und kb hat zu lvln macht sein nachtelf zum worg für.. ka wieviel, denk ma 20 euro...


----------



## Manitu2007 (23. August 2009)

Nur noch mal so zur anmerkung, ihr wisst schon wie Spieleschmieden vorgehen oder? die Planen 2-3 Jahre voraus d. h. wo WoW Classic Raus kam haben die schon an Bc gecodet und als Bc raus kam waren die schon am lich king dran demnach sind die schon jetzt paralel zu Calaysm an der 4. dran

Ok gehört nicht hier her aber ich möchte euch mal verdeutlichen dass es nich so unwarscheinlich ist das wir nächstes Jahr in den Malestrome reisen und darauf nach.. wer weis Planet Melkark? (scherz) 

Nein was ich damit sagen möchte ist  dass Blizzard sein Konzept schon seid beginn geplant hat und irgendwann zwischendurch ein Warcraft 4 Zwischen schmeißt eventuell

Die 3. Erweiterung wird alles verändern wird aber nich die ankündigung sein ( meiner meinung nach, die Herr Kaplan 2008 auf der Blizzkon verkündet hat: "wir haben was vor was keiner erwartet" könnt ihr euch noch dran erinnern?

Es kommt noch was größeres auf uns zu....


mfg


----------



## Deadlift (23. August 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> Du hast noch Metin 3 vergessen :>



Die einzige wirkliche Konkurrenz, wird The Old Republic werden, WENN Bioware alles durchbringt wass es durchbringen möchte.
Alle anderen können eventuell kurz Kannibalisieren aber nicht so krass binden, so Leid es mir tut grad Metin 3 nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der F2P Markt kann dem klassischen Abo Markt noch nicht den sozialen Druck streitig machen.


----------



## Dabolo (23. August 2009)

Classic kam Ende 2004 -anfang 2005
BC kam Anfang 2007
WotLK kam Ende 2008

Dazwischen lagen also immer ca 2 Jahre und wenn der Abstand beibehalten wird kommt das Addon Ende 2010.

@Ganjor
Im November kommt erst 3.2.2


----------



## Gangatwo (23. August 2009)

denke es kommt mitte/ende 2010.


----------



## Senseless6666 (23. August 2009)

deodran schrieb:


> also ich habe mal ne frage in dem trailer wird erwähnt das WÄREND dem kampf um eiskrone die katastrophe begint heist das das artas nach dem addon kommen könte?



Ich sag einfachmal, nein 100% nicht, da es hieß er kommt mit 3.3 ein addon wäre 4.0.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ne denke nur relativ kurz danach naja vllt dochn bisschen länger, ich könnte mir aba vorstellen das man zum arthas release auch schon bissl dort reingeleitet wird, heißt also 3 monate vorbereitung bis dann go^^


----------



## Deadlift (23. August 2009)

Arthas kommt definitiv mit 3.3, Onyxia vorab mit 3.2.2.

Heute auf der Blizzcon nochmal bestätigt worden.


----------



## Senseless6666 (23. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Nur noch mal so zur anmerkung, ihr wisst schon wie Spieleschmieden vorgehen oder? die Planen 2-3 Jahre voraus d. h. wo WoW Classic Raus kam haben die schon an Bc gecodet und als Bc raus kam waren die schon am lich king dran demnach sind die schon jetzt paralel zu Calaysm an der 4. dran
> 
> Ok gehört nicht hier her aber ich möchte euch mal verdeutlichen dass es nich so unwarscheinlich ist das wir nächstes Jahr in den Malestrome reisen und darauf nach.. wer weis Planet Melkark? (scherz)
> 
> ...




Das wunderland *stellt euch das bitte gaaaaaaaaaaaanzlangsam mit epischer stimme gesprochen vor...^^ *

Naja, Smaragtgrünertraum sagen ja viele es wär nen backup vom klassischen azeroth, ich denke es ist wenn dann doch schon nen epischer gipfel. die alten götter usw was auchimmer es da noch alles gibt^^ und aus welcher welt kommen eig die dämonen (in die scherbenwelt kamen sie ja auch von sonstwoher^^ jaja blabla ausm NETHER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und wann treten wir Kil Jeadens echtem ich in den popes? zudem hieß ja auchnix das mahlstrom so wirklich mit cata kommt, denn das sie nur todesschwinge groß ankündigen heißt ja, das da eine heiße naga tusse fehlt, nichtwahr? besonders da auf der karte der neuen gebiete auch keine inseln am mahlstrom usw sind, und es gibt ja schon karten wo man alles siehtwas da eig ist (selbst wenn diese fiktiv sind) die gabs auch von den anderen addons und sie wren immer korrekt, ergo, vllt ein alpha blizzard mitarbeiter oder seine familie die die klappe net halten konnte..


----------



## Männchen (23. August 2009)

Amor schrieb:


> einfache rechnung
> 
> 3.22 okt  3.33 dez  3.4 März  4.0 Juli ---->Catac. Sep-Okt .2010



Das würde ich fast unterschreiben. Denke auch, das die Erweiterung im Herbst 2010 kommt. 
Ende 2009 ist eigentlich Schwachsinn. Wie sollen in knapp 4 Monaten Patch 3.3 und 3.4 kommen? Mal davon abgesehen gibt es pro Erweiterung eigentlich 4 Arena Saisons die je 3 Monate gehen sollen, welche meist mit einem der Content Patches abschliessen (nicht immer, aber immer öfter).


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

wird wahrscheinlich mit den patches dann kommen .. die meinten ja wir werden Azshara wiedersehen

EDIT: aber lassn wa uns doch überraschen .. ich denke Blizzard wird diesmal wirklich einen Zahn zulegen müssen da jetzt ziemlich viele , einigermaßen konkurenzfähig - wenn nicht sogar standhafte - neue mmorpgs an den start gehen. Rein wirtschaftlicher gesehen müssen die also Cataclysm früher als geplant rausbringen. Also schließ ich mich da einigen vorpostern an .. AIon und Star Wars TOR sind konkurenzfähig und da sollte man sich nicht zu viel zeit lassen.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (23. August 2009)

Also erstmal,

In dem Trailer wird gesagt:

Während der schreckliche Krieg gegen den Lich König andauert, 
ringen die stolzen Verteidiger Azeroths darum, dauerhaft Frieden zu finden.
Doch es kann keinen Frieden geben!
Wenn die Welt selbst, von Raserei verschlungen wird!
Ein uraltes Übel erhebt sich,
entschlossen, Azeroth, in den Grundfesten zu erschüttern.
Und die Welt wird nie wieder die selbe sein...

Soviel zur Geschichte von Cataclysm.^^

Also bevor ihr weiterstreitet: Es ist nicht genau klar, ob der Lich king mit kataklysm noch leben wirt. =D


----------



## Arosk (23. August 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Die Erweiterung wird auf jeden Fall noch vor Juli 2010 im Laden stehen.
> Woher ich das weiß ?
> Ist eigentlich ganz einfach , das Finanzjahr 2010 von Activision Blizzard endet am 30.06.2010. Die Erweiterung nach diesem Datum zu releasen wäre taktisch sehr unklug, ein Verkaufstarkes Produkt wie eine WoW Erweiterung könnte den Kurs der Aktie entscheidend zum Positiven verändern, und so auch in Zeiten der Krise für grüne Zahlen unterm Strich sorgen.



Sie werden dort wahrscheinlich Starcraft bringen, das gibt genug Umsatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@über mir:

Das ganze passiert jetzt schon, und geschieht aber dann ruckartig wenn das neue Addon kommt.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (23. August 2009)

hoffe nicht vor 2011


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (23. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Nur noch mal so zur anmerkung, ihr wisst schon wie Spieleschmieden vorgehen oder? die Planen 2-3 Jahre voraus d. h. wo WoW Classic Raus kam haben die schon an Bc gecodet und als Bc raus kam waren die schon am lich king dran demnach sind die schon jetzt paralel zu Calaysm an der 4. dran
> 
> Ok gehört nicht hier her aber ich möchte euch mal verdeutlichen dass es nich so unwarscheinlich ist das wir nächstes Jahr in den Malestrome reisen und darauf nach.. wer weis Planet Melkark? (scherz)
> 
> ...



Du vergisst eines... nicht die "Erweiterung" wird alles ändern. Die Zerstörung der Welt wird sich auf die komplette Welt auswirken. Und da es im Trailer heißt: *"Während der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig weiter andauert..."*

Ich schätze mit dem nächsten Patch kommt Onyxia, dann kommt, nicht wie bei vielen geglaubt "Eiskronenzitadelle", sondern erstmal schon die Veränderten Gebiete. Dann haben wir November und im November würde ich sagen wird dann "Eiskronenzitadelle" kommen. 

Wenn das Addon dann raus kommt werden mit dem jediglich die neuen Startgebiete, die neuen Level 80-85-Gebiete kommen. Aber die Welt, also das Cataclysm wird laut Trailer noch vor Arthas passieren - nur das passende Addon dazu mit den neuen Gebieten und Rassen wird womöglich erst 22.Dezember - 30. Januar erscheinen.


----------



## -jp- (23. August 2009)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Also bei dem Tempo das Blizz vorlegt würd ich sagen Arthas steht unterm Weihnachtsbaum und das neue Addon kommt im Frühjahr 2010.
> 
> Ob das die Spielerzahlen hochtreibt denke eher nich da das derzeitige Tempo viele "Casuals" eher abschrecken dürfte.



also ich würd mich eher als casual zählen und finde dass das tempo so gut wenn nich sogar nochn bisl schneller sein könnt, WEIL:

- ich nicht raide
- ich nicht jede hero instanz 50k mal machen muss (20 mal würd ja auch reichen^^)

gut ich hab zwar immernoch nicht in eiskrone richtig gequestet, aba für worgen und neue/veränderte gebiete würd ich da liebend gern drauf verzichten...
meinetwegen könnt die erweiterung ruhig schon zu weihnachten dieses jahr kommen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mo3 (23. August 2009)

2010 März-April
Mfg Mo3


----------



## Savo3 (23. August 2009)

Ich glaube am 32 Jänner.
Nein also Ich glaube das es Ende2009/Anfang2010 kommt.
Weil die Lichking muss ja noch Leben Wie im Trailer Gesagt wird.


----------



## Killdich (23. August 2009)

Blizzard hatte nochmal eindeutig bestätigt, dass Arthas mit 3.3 und VOR Cataclysm kommt. Sie gaben außerdem noch einige Infos mehr Preis(12 Bosse usw.).


----------



## Xelenor (23. August 2009)

Die Zeit zwischen BC & WotLK war ja 1 Jahr und ca. 5-8 Monate oder nicht ?^^
Darum schätz ICH mal,dass Cataclysm im November - Dezember 2010 kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (23. August 2009)

also ich hab immer son 1 jahr 1 monat abstand gezählt^^ deswegen hoff ich noch des jahr^^ murlocs und worge wurden schon angespielt auf blizz con ist also schon in arbeit gewesen und wird noch in arbeit sein


----------



## SireS (23. August 2009)

Valleron schrieb:


> Ich vermute frühestens in 12 Monaten wenn nicht sogar Richtung Weihnachten 2010. Bei dem Vorhaben Azeroth so umzubauen haben die Jungs und Mädels bei Blizz einigen zu tun.



mh, ist die frage, wie sich wow-spieler bis dahin beschäftigen mögen... ist das dein ernst? Komm mal nen moment ins RL - DAS können selbst die sich nicht leisten, die Konkurrenz schläft nicht...


----------



## Mike.. (23. August 2009)

Dieses Jahr nie und nimmer.
Im Herbst dürfen wir uns erstma mit Arthas kloppen und ob nach Arthas vllt noch was kommt...naja, glaub nich. Denke eher, dass wir uns bis zum Addon dann mit n paar World Events beschäftigen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. wünsch ich mir des. 
Und außerdem will Blizz den Spielern viel Zeit geben, damit auch wirklich mind. 80% der Raider, Arthas mal legen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykono (23. August 2009)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> also ich hab immer son 1 jahr 1 monat abstand gezählt^^ deswegen hoff ich noch des jahr^^ murlocs und worge wurden schon angespielt auf blizz con ist also schon in arbeit gewesen und wird noch in arbeit sein



zu den abstand,
da hast du wohl nicht richtig gezählt

zu den murlocs,
da hast du was falsch verstanden das sind goblins...

zu dem release,
habe ich schonmal davor was gesagt 
dieses jahr kannst du kincken auf der blizzcon wurde gesagt das 2010 2 sachen erscheinen und cataclysm ist eines davon
und ich bezweifle einen release vor dem 2ten quartal denn der aufwand der hinter dem addon steckt ist immens und das was man gesehen hat war nur pipifax


----------



## slook (23. August 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> würd sagen :
> 
> 1. Es kommt drauf an WANN der Eiskronen Patch rauskommt
> 2. Weiterhin kommt es drauf an wie viele Infos zusätzlich bis dahin veröffentlicht wurden.
> ...


häää

zu 1. ist scho logisch :/
2. info`s ?? inwiefern steht das im zusammenhang
3. weil????
4. illidann war auch tot und es kam noch content

it`s done when it`s done 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für mich persönlich hoffe ich vorm sommer...acc verkaufen bissl mehr geld fürn urlaub =)


----------



## Zenti (23. August 2009)

ich glaub nicht, dass wir dieses jahr Arthas noch zu gesicht bekommen. Patch 3.2.2 ist für november angekündigt, das heißt vor Januar wird das nix mit Arthas. dann wird nach Arthas oder gleichzeitig mit ihm sicher nochwas kommen, da man nicht hinter dem BC kontent bleiben will, und as heißt, es wird min. September 2010 bis es kommt.


----------



## bruderelfe (23. August 2009)

Es gibt bis dato nicht mal eine beta, also halte ich dez für unmöglich!
Das man vorher schon in die alte welt kann vor dem patch halte ich für realitisch!
Ich denke mal folgendes frühstens anfang janur werden wir die neue welt sehen noch ohne adon, das folgt frühstens mitte des jahres!
Der hafen von sw war ja auch viel früher drann als das neue addon da war!


----------



## Acerilia (23. August 2009)

Es wurde von dem Blizzard Typ (Name ist mir entfallen) gesagt das sie zwei große veröffentlichungen 2010 planen eine davon Cataclysm..denke es kommt um die sommer zeit wotlk kam ja auch relativ früh und überraschent


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

ich tippe auf frühling/sommer .. ich mein die leute haben schon recht .. wenn arthas draußen ist und die ganzen hardcoregamer die gerusht haben dann gibts auch nix mehr zu tun. wenn dann die mittelschicht die ini auch hinter sich hat wirds wohl zeit etwas neues rauszubringen .. und das würd vor dem Herbst passieren wo ich mir saudermaßen sicher bin das ich meinen Acc drauf verwette.. wer wettet mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (23. August 2009)

Habe a bisel nach geforscht,es heißt ja man wird mit ein schiff richtig mahlstorm fähren den wird das schiffen zerbrechen und du bist in cataclysm^^

Diese welt würde mit  3.2.2 schon rein gebracht karten sind alle verändert etc..die alpha / beta wird in den nächsten 4 wochen kommen und den zu weinachten es release...^^

Man kann bei saturn es sogar schon vorbestellen wen man fragt was kommt es den kriegt man zu höhren noch biß 31.12.09

Im Rahmen einer Fragestunde mit Vertretern von Community-Webseiten machte J. Allen Brack, Production Director für World of Warcraft, noch einige interessante Äußerungen.

Neue Goblin- und Worgen-Charaktere beginnen in der BlizzCon-Demo mit Charakterstufe 6. Woran liegt&#8217;s? Die Einstiegs-Level für die Goblins sind schlichtweg noch nicht fertig. Und bei den Worgen werdet Ihr die ersten fünf Stufen nur in menschlicher Gestalt spielen (erst danach wird man vom Werwolf-Fluch befallen. Zu Beginn der BlizzCon-Demo schluckt unser Charakter einen Trank, der ihm das kontrollierte Wechseln zwischen beiden Gestalten erlaubt). Es wäre für die Messebesucher etwas langweilig gewesen, wenn sie die Wolfsform nicht gleich hätten ausprobieren können.

Patch 3.3 wird das Finale der Nordend-Ära sein, danach kommt kein großer Content-Nachschlag bis zum Erscheinen von Cataclysm. Auf die Frage, ob den Spielern dann angesichts einer sehr langen Wartezeit nicht langweilig wird, witzelte Brack: &#8222;Wer sagt Dir, dass wir Cataclysm nicht schon morgen veröffentlichen?&#8220;. Hinter diesem Scherz steckt die Andeutung, dass die neue Erweiterung womöglich früher kommt, als mancher Fan sich derzeit denkt. Natürlich ist keinem Blizzard-Vertreter eine ernsthafte Aussage zu dem Termin-Thema zu entlocken. Aber wenn wir &#8211; rein spekulativ &#8211; Patch 3.3 Richtung Ende 2009 ansiedeln und dann die Wartezeit nicht übertrieben lang sein soll, wäre eine Cataclysm-Veröffentlichung Mitte 2010 denkbar.

Bestätigt wurde, dass sich mit Cataclysm Azeroth für alle Spieler dauerhaft ändert. Auch wenn jemand &#8222;nur&#8220; World of Warcraft ohne die Erweiterung kauft, wird er die Spielwelt in der überarbeiteten Version erleben. Nostalgie-Fans sollten schon mal ihre Abschiedstouren von &#8222;Alt-Azeroth&#8220; planen.

Beim Beobachten der spielenden Besucher war Brack übrigens überrascht, wie viele Fans vor allem die Worgen ausprobieren. Das neue Cataclysm-Volk kommt so gut an, dass es schon scherzhafte Beschwerden gab: &#8222;Mist, jetzt muss ich auf Seiten der Allianz spiele


----------



## bruderelfe (23. August 2009)

@Core2Reality
Sorry werde aus deinem post nicht ganz schlau!
Du sagst folgendes (Man kann bei saturn es sogar schon vorbestellen wen man fragt was kommt es den kriegt man zu höhren noch biß 31.12.09) Woher hast du diese info und das am sonntag?
Weiter unten sagst du dann aber(wäre eine Cataclysm-Veröffentlichung Mitte 2010 denkbar) Das wiederspricht aber dein ding mit ende des jahres! also was denn nun von beiden?


----------



## Anburak-G (23. August 2009)

Ich denke mal, das es nicht vor Mitte nächsten Jahres erscheinen wird, schliesslich gibt es noch mindestens einen Contentpatch und zweitens wollte Blizzard ja jedem die Chance geben alles zu sehen.....

Also wird man 1-2 Monate Equip-Zeit für die "Casuals" draufpacken^^


----------



## Snake_Eater (23. August 2009)

Amor schrieb:


> einfache rechnung
> 
> 3.22 okt  3.33 dez  3.4 März  4.0 Juli ---->Catac. Sep-Okt .2010



hmm falsch 4.0 wird catac sein !!! da es immer so war !! eine neue zahl ein neues addon !!

3.0 war auch wotlk und 2.0 war bc ! 

aber ich tippe auf ende nächsten jahres


----------



## Jizz0 (23. August 2009)

ich denke es wird sommer 2010 erscheinen


----------



## Enyalios (23. August 2009)

Blizz weiss das AION vor der Tür steht und sie ausser Classic-recycling und tollen 1-Raum Instanzen derweilen nichts bieten können. Jetzt müssen sie halt einen Trailer an den Mann bringen der eigentlich nicht wirklich was zeigt aber die Zeit bis zum Erscheinungszeitpunkt (Vermutlich 1 Jahr) überbrücken muss. Wie man sieht zieht sowas ja bei den Meisten....


----------



## Druchiii (23. August 2009)

Ich halte persöhnlich einige Dinge , die hier bisher genannt wurden für sehr wahrscheinlich. Außerdem...

Könnte NEU-Onyxia nicht einen (entscheidenen) Teil zu dem cataclysm beitragen? Könnte es sein, dass ein Besuch in ihrem Hort weit mehr als Nostalgie und neue-alte Equip styles hervorbringen wird?

Und was eine mögliche Alpha/beta betrifft...

Ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, dass man bei dem Hauptspiel WoW einen Schweigensvertrag unterzeichnen musste, der es einem Verbot, mit Irgendjemandem darüber zu sprechen bzw irgendwelche Infos darüber zu verbreiten...Es könnte doch sein, dass es bereits eine geschlossene Alpha gibt...


Nunja, all dies bezieht sich auf Vermutungen/Erfahrungen und muss nicht stimmen! Doch ich glaube daran, dass UNS WoW Cataclysm überraschen wird!


----------



## PARAS.ID (23. August 2009)

Anfang 2011


----------



## Dylvan (23. August 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Hi da ja schon im Threat "Cataclysm bestätigt!" heiß das erscheinungs datum diskutiet wurde, wollt ich einfach mal eine Umfrage starten für eine bessere übersicht und damit jeder zu wort kommt, ohnen einen kommentar abgeben zu müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vllt. noch 'Später' hinzufügen?


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. August 2009)

Es wird auf jeden Fall am Ende entweder diesen oder nächsten jahres kommen, wobei ich eigentlich nicht vor 2010 damit rechne.

Weihnachtsgeschäft undso....


----------



## chiccolo (23. August 2009)

Meine meinung zum eröffnungdatum ist wie folt :
Ich denke das das Balancing des Todesritters sehr lange gebraucht hat.
Die welt zu verändern, das fordert nicht sehr viel zeit, dagegen die neuen Quests schon

Ich denke Sommer 2010


----------



## BIGBoomkin (23. August 2009)

Ich tippe ende diesen oder frühjahr nächstes.
Bin der meinung das die schon ewig an diesem addon sitzen und es sogar fast schon beta reif sein wird!
Und ach ja arthas wird es auch immer noch in cata geben wenn mann den trailer gesehen hat weis mann warum!
Der krieg gegen den lich könig geht weiter heist es da!
Und wenn mann bedenkt wie schnell der letzte patch aufgesoielt wurde denke ich sie wollen bischen gas geben.
Mfg


----------



## Lydell (23. August 2009)

ende diesen jahres, würde sinn machen....wenn man das tempo bei den letzten patches betrachtet,
jedoch kommt im november schon patch 3.2.2 mit dem 80er onyxias hort - "raid".
im dezember warscheinlich der raid eiskronen zitadelle (meiner meinung nach fraglich, weil patch 3.2.2 ja grad erst durch ist).

also würde nur noch frühjahr 2010 in frage kommen....aber wieso sollte man dann eiskronen zitadelle etc. raiden wenn einige grüne items in der neuen welt schon bessere stats haben, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn man die zeitspanne betrachtet.

ok, sommer 2010...eig. un-typisch für ein spiel, da im sommer nur wenige spieler wegen ferien & schönes wetter etc. zocken was blizzard den release "versauen" würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

herbst 2010 kämme von daher meiner meinung nach in frage, warscheinlich wird blizzard dann die zeit zwischen patch 3.2.2 und wow-c release mit irgend nem netten patch ausfüllen.
zudem denke ich wär herbst eig. ideal für ein release, einer seits da durch relativ kurze tage und somit viel spielzeit sowie einem bereit stehenden weihnachtsfest, was verkaufsquoten nochmal in die höhe drücken.


----------



## Ykon (23. August 2009)

Lydell schrieb:


> ok, sommer 2010...eig. un-typisch für ein spiel, da im sommer nur wenige spieler wegen ferien & schönes wetter etc. zocken was blizzard den release "versauen" würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das glaubst du doch selber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exodit (23. August 2009)

ich denke mal die jungs und mädels von blizzard hängen schon ne weile an dem projekt ,würd mich irgendwie bei blizzard nich wundern, wenns schon anfang 2010 rauskommen würde


----------



## Ryuzaki17 (23. August 2009)

Drei bis sechs Monate nachdem der Lichking erschienen ist, wird Azeroth zerstört...
Und dann 2-4 Monate  und das Add-Onn kommt raus....

Würde ich schätzen^^


----------



## seppix@seppix (23. August 2009)

Ragnar24X schrieb:


> KAnn nicht sein, 2012 geht die welt unter nach den maya´s,
> 
> 
> also ich würde sagen nächstes jhar
> ...



Geht die Welt laut den Mayas nicht schon 2010 unter?

Also ich denke das das Addon 2010 Juli-August rauskommt.
Das was man von den Bildern gesehen hat ist ja schon recht weit vortgeschritten, klar die müssen Teile der Wlt ändern, allerdings ist das Grundgerüst ja schon da, dass müsste doch die Zeit verkürzen (wenn ich falsch liege, dann liegt das daran das ich kein Pc Profi bin, kann ja auch sein ds sie alles löschen und neu drauf machen müssen, hab da leider keine Ahnung)


----------



## MarZ1 (23. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Blizz weiss das AION vor der Tür steht und sie ausser Classic-recycling und tollen 1-Raum Instanzen derweilen nichts bieten können. Jetzt müssen sie halt einen Trailer an den Mann bringen der eigentlich nicht wirklich was zeigt aber die Zeit bis zum Erscheinungszeitpunkt (Vermutlich 1 Jahr) überbrücken muss. Wie man sieht zieht sowas ja bei den Meisten....



genau fängt das schon wieder an...verschwörungstherorie vom feinsten! früher war es das "ohhh blizzard hat angst vor bughammer offline" "uhhhh age of conan kommt jetzt hauen alle ab"

die bringen natürlich nicht zu ihrer (fast) jährlichen messe für das neue addon raus...jeder weiss das wotlk zu ende geht nur noch arthas fehlt und da schadet es nicht die spieler auf das neue addon heiß zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(mich haben sie gekriegt^^) und cataclysm wird meiner meinung nach mai raus kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weil die werden schon wissen wie weit die sind und wielange die ca noch brauchen...und da nur noch ein großer patch kommt wird das schon vom logischen her sein das es kein ganzes jahr dauert:/

PS: dann spiel halt kein wow mehr oder wenn du aufgehört hast(was irgendwie jeder sagt der sich auf die "dauer mimimi seite" geschlagen hat)


----------



## ach was solls. (23. August 2009)

hört doch auf mit eurem wunschdenken.
Wenn wir das ganze erneut wirtschaftlich betrachten, werden wir feststellen müssen, dass wenn Blizzard die Erweiterung zu früh rausbringt, das sich negativ auf die Spielerzahlen auswirkt. Sollte es, da bin ich mir aber 110%ig sicher das es nicht eintreten wird, noch dieses Jahr rauskommen müsste Blizzard ein noch schnelleres Tempo vorlegen da, wenn sie es im gewohnten Tempo der Entwicklung machen leute viel zu lange auf die nächste erweiterung warten müssen, da Cataclysm sicher nicht die letzte war. Daher tippe ich wie bereits gesagt darauf, dass die Erweiterung NICHT vor dem 2. Quartal im Jahre 2010 erscheinen wird. Selbst wenn sie es könnten es wäre ein - auch wenn nur gering - Verlust.

Also wenn Aion rauskommt kann sich Blizzard ruhig noch ein wenig Zeit lassen bis zum Release von Cataclysm. Ich mein man hat schon recht wenn man den Casual-Gamern Zeit geben will um auch die neuesten Inhalte zu erforschen. Es muss sogar so sein.. wenn es nach den Hardcore - Elitegamern ginge würden wir jetzt schon bei der -was weiß ich wievielten- Erweiterung sein.


----------



## MarZ1 (23. August 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Geht die Welt laut den Mayas nicht schon 2010 unter?
> 
> Also ich denke das das Addon 2010 Juli-August rauskommt.
> Das was man von den Bildern gesehen hat ist ja schon recht weit vortgeschritten, klar die müssen Teile der Wlt ändern, allerdings ist das Grundgerüst ja schon da, dass müsste doch die Zeit verkürzen (wenn ich falsch liege, dann liegt das daran das ich kein Pc Profi bin, kann ja auch sein ds sie alles löschen und neu drauf machen müssen, hab da leider keine Ahnung)



größtenteils sollte es schon nen vorteil sein wenn man sozusagen weiß was man programmiert wurd ja auch irgendwie in videos gezeigt wie man das alle programmiert und die schritte...da wurd auch gesagt das die maßstäbe immer verändert wurd damit es nicht zu lang und zu kurz ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub mindestens der schritt sollte dann wegfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich tippe immer noch auf mai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Arresh (23. August 2009)

ich glaub nicht das noch vor Catalycsm ein contentpatch ko0mmt mit einer mega schlacht oder sonstwas gegen den Lichking. des sowie ich das glaub noch in erinnerung habe wurde vor einige zeit was diskutiert und da kam das nach Catalycms erst wieder die Lich king jagt kommt, zudem die angebliche Liste geht ja bis die Brennende Zitadelle oder wie das ding heißt.
Und ich glaube fest das wir erst Todesschwinge kommt und da dieser nicht zu besiegen ist laut story genau wie der Lich king kommt da noch was spektakuläres, wie zb. Der Lich king kommt mitten in der Schlacht von Todesschwinge und wird von Ihm vernichtet oder umgekehrt bzw ein ganz crazy Bündniss.

Abch da kann noch so vieles kommen. Auf jedenfall wird es noch sehr spannend.

p.s. die welt geht 2012 unter wenn der Maya kalender ausgeht, ^^ vll gibs in wow auch nen Kalender und der geht bis Catalycsm ^^


wer weiß was noch auf uns zukommt


----------



## Enyalios (23. August 2009)

MarZ schrieb:


> genau fängt das schon wieder an...verschwörungstherorie vom feinsten! früher war es das "ohhh blizzard hat angst vor bughammer offline" "uhhhh age of conan kommt jetzt hauen alle ab"
> 
> die bringen natürlich nicht zu ihrer (fast) jährlichen messe für das neue addon raus...jeder weiss das wotlk zu ende geht nur noch arthas fehlt und da schadet es nicht die spieler auf das neue addon heiß zu machen
> 
> ...



Ich glaube dein Fanboy-Denken verklärt dir deinen blick auf die Realität etwas. Ist doch schon aus rein unternehmerischer sicht was ganz normales das man die Konkurrenz im Zaum halten will. Blizzard ist nicht ganz blind und kann in Foren lesen was WoW-Spieler über AION so denken - da bringen sie halt ein Lebenszeichen raus um jenen Spieler die erwägen AION anzuspielen zu zeigen was SIE demnächst zu bieten haben.
Hat ja die Wirkung nicht verfehlt wie man sieht..


----------



## Haawk (23. August 2009)

wie immer its down when its down  

also raten bringt eh nix genau wie beim lichking xD


----------



## Ykon (23. August 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Geht die Welt laut den Mayas nicht schon 2010 unter?
> 
> Also ich denke das das Addon 2010 Juli-August rauskommt.
> Das was man von den Bildern gesehen hat ist ja schon recht weit vortgeschritten, klar die müssen Teile der Wlt ändern, allerdings ist das Grundgerüst ja schon da, dass müsste doch die Zeit verkürzen (wenn ich falsch liege, dann liegt das daran das ich kein Pc Profi bin, kann ja auch sein ds sie alles löschen und neu drauf machen müssen, hab da leider keine Ahnung)



1. Nein, 2012.

2. Wenn Blizzard es würde, könnten sie es 2010 schaffen. Alledings fehlt noch einiges von WotLK, das noch auf die Server gespielt werden muss. D.h. Blizzard lässt sich für Cataclysm schön lange Zeit, damit es zum Realease so wenig wie mögliche Bugs gibt und alle sagen können "Wow, die haben sich ja richtig reingehängt und alles läuft tadellos! Ich mach mir sofort ein sechsmonatiges Abo!" Blizzard beurlauben derweil ausnahmsweise ihre Programmierer für 2 Tage, damit sie wieder für das nächste Addon ein Jahr durcharbeiten können.


Edit:



Haawk schrieb:


> wie immer its down when its down
> 
> also raten bringt eh nix genau wie beim lichking xD



Erm, fail?


----------



## MarZ1 (23. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich glaube dein Fanboy-Denken verklärt dir deinen blick auf die Realität etwas. Ist doch schon aus rein unternehmerischer sicht was ganz normales das man die Konkurrenz im Zaum halten will. Blizzard ist nicht ganz blind und kann in Foren lesen was WoW-Spieler über AION so denken - da bringen sie halt ein Lebenszeichen raus um jenen Spieler die erwägen AION anzuspielen zu zeigen was SIE demnächst zu bieten haben.
> Hat ja die Wirkung nicht verfehlt wie man sieht..



aber deine "anti fan boy" sicht ist auch nicht besser...klar wissen die das aion kommt aber es ist eh wieder so ein brüller wie age of conan oder bughammer offline(lol mag den namen^^ hab den vom freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

jo ich bin halt ein "fan boy" von blizzard aber gibt es nicht auch "bayern fan boys" oder "schalke fan boys" die sich auch nicht von der tollheit der anderen vereine überzeugen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wau was bieten die denn? ein mmo halt, charakter=> ausrüstung => monster => pvp

mir gefällt wow weil ich es einmal aus wc3 kenne und immer wieder ein "aha den kennst aus der kampagne xy " "da wurd xy von z besiegt an dem ort" es ist halt eine andere welt die man aber im laufe der zeit mehr kennengelernt hat ...das wird auch einige hdr online spieler an dem spiel halt mögen...man hat den film mehrmals gesehen und vllt buch dazu und dann sieht man die orte im spiel und es gehen einem die oben genannten gedanken durch den kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und seien wir mal ehrlich...jedes mmo hat seinen gleichen kern, die hülle ist nur anders (andere story, anderer fokus[pvp,pve,quests,rp])


----------



## Melkorohl (23. August 2009)

Wie puutzig ihr alle seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich rechne damit das 3.3 und Arthas bzw. die Eiskronezitadelle ungefähr im Dezember aufgespielt werden.

Und ich denke das Cataclysm kurz vor erscheinen eines anderen großen mmo titels kommt oder kurz danach, danach würde mehr Sinn
machen für Blizzard. Denn während die Spieler die wechseln wollen (zu swtor beispielsweise) frustriert sind weil die Server noch nicht
Stabil laufen etc. werden diese sich dann Cataclysm angucken. Weil WoW chars haben die die wechseln wollen ja und bei Blizzard
laufen die Server meistens auch. Das hat bei WotlK und WAR auch super geklappt also warum sollten sie es nicht wiederholen.

Für mich ist Cataclysm eh schon mit der bekanntgabe der neuen Horde rasse gestorben... Kann ich auch gleich nen Gnom spielen bah xD

So ich denke es ist erstes drittel des zweiten Quartals soweit!

EDIT:
Achja und die Sache mit nem Patch nach 3.3 weil Illidan ja auch nicht der letzte in BC war bla bla und so weiter und so fort...
Das in BC und mit Illidan lässt sich auch ganz einfach erklären. Wer Blizzard und Warcraft schon länger als WoW kennt der weiß das
Illidan auch ganz einfach jemanden hatte der über ihn stand und der für einen Teil seines verhaltens zuständig war und der jemand
war eben Kil'Jaeden. 
Da aber Arthas sich mit dem Lichkönig verbunden hat gibt es niemanden in der Geißel mehr der sich vor Arthas drängen kann. Der 
Lichking hatte sich ja von der Brennenden Legion gelöst. Also wäre es untypisch für Blizzard noch was nachzuhängen außer die 
Einleitung der Katastrophe. 

Vielleicht muss man ja auch einfach nochmal gegen Anubarak kämpfen *Ironie off* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mightymage1984 (23. August 2009)

zwischen präsentation von wotlk und release lagen gut 13 monate, so lang wirds meiner meinung nach auch wieder dauern, also schätze mal oktober/november 2010


----------



## Cold Play (23. August 2009)

ich denke es wir erst ende nächsten jahres kommen.

wenn wir glück haben kommt dieses jahr oder ganz am anfang nächsten jahres arthas und seine zitadelle.

und wer wc 3 gespielt hat weis das neruber dort auch eine gewisse rolle gespielt haben. also könnt ich mir vorstellen das zum schluss noch ein käferraid kommt  wo sich arthas verbündete rechen wollen. (Ihr braucht nicht flamen is keine wunschvorstellung sondern nur wie ich denke wie sie die zeit zum addon über brücken)

zudem würde es mir persönlich am ende 2010 sehr gelegen kommen das ich noch etwas geld zusammen spare für ein paar neue pc komponenten =)

mfg

CP


----------



## Raxon22 (23. August 2009)

Kommt Februar-märz


----------



## Kramatieklärher (24. August 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> würd sagen :
> 
> 1. Es kommt drauf an WANN der Eiskronen Patch rauskommt
> 2. Weiterhin kommt es drauf an wie viele Infos zusätzlich bis dahin veröffentlicht wurden.
> ...




das sehe ich genauso und meine das arthas in 2 monaten kommen wird (ich hoffe es jedenfals)
Ich denke/hoffe es kommt sofort 2010 raus , kann es nicht erwarten mit meinem Goblin-Schamanen und meinem Worg-Schurken loszulegen


----------



## Kramatieklärher (24. August 2009)

Ja ich freue mich sehr auf die beiden neuen spielbaren rassen und neuen dungeons.

und nochmal Ja ich hab genug von Nordend ich kann virtuellen Schnee nicht mehr sehen , und hab auch von einigen dungeons die schauze voll , natürlich hab ich noch nicht alles selber gesehen das dan aber auf buffed gekuckt und ich muss sagen es reizt mich meist nicht wirklich das dan nachzuspielen .


----------



## Kalyan (24. August 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ganz einfach , das Finanzjahr 2010 von Activision Blizzard endet am 30.06.2010.




Da würde mich interessieren wo du das her hast. Das Finanzjahr 2008 endete jedenfalls lt. Activision Blizzards eigenen Bilanzbericht am 31.03.2009. Natürlich können sie es verschoben haben, aber darüber hab ich nichts gefunden. 

Ansonsten müssten sie Catacysm bis Anfang März veröffentlich haben damit es sich noch in ihrem Bilanzjahr 2009 (das ohne Verschiebung dann bis 31.03.2010 läuft) auswirkt.
Und Anfang März kann ich nicht glauben, zumal sie 3.2.2 für November angekündigt haben, dann noch 3.3 das die Spieler auch noch ne weile beschäftigen wird. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie die Erweiterung bringen wenn die meisten Spieler noch mit 3.3 beschäftigt sind. Damit könnten sie sich ihren Erst-Verkaufstag-Rekord versauen.


----------



## Powidl (24. August 2009)

Leute es steht auf der neuen offizielen Cataclysm HP, dass das Add-on zwischen September-Oktober 2010 erscheint. So ein Thread is doch eher unnötig.


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2009)

Raxon22 schrieb:


> Kommt Februar-märz



Warum hängst du immer dieses Bild an?


----------



## Gulwar (24. August 2009)

Powidl schrieb:


> Leute es steht auf der neuen offizielen Cataclysm HP, dass das Add-on zwischen September-Oktober 2010 erscheint. So ein Thread is doch eher unnötig.



Dann weißt du mehr als Blizzard. Ein Erscheinungstermin steht noch nicht fest, alles was du bisher darüber lesen kannst ist reine Spekulation, selbst dann, wenn ein Blizz-Mitarbeiter seine eigene Meinung dazu verkünden würde.
Ansonsten wieder einmal ein Sinnlos Thread. Wann wird eigentlich ein Thread eröffnet, in dem über die dann folgende Erweiterung und dessen Erscheinungstermin dikutiert wird?


----------



## Eragnis (24. August 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> so gegen ende 2018,kann aber auch später werden was ich hoffe



Naja, 2018 finde ich etwas übertrieben.  ;-)
Aber ich fände 2012 oder 2013 wäre früh genug.


----------



## Kalyan (24. August 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Ansonsten wieder einmal ein Sinnlos Thread. Wann wird eigentlich ein Thread eröffnet, in dem über die dann folgende Erweiterung und dessen Erscheinungstermin dikutiert wird?



Wieso, spekulieren macht doch spass und wenn's dir nicht gefällt such dir einen anderen Thread.

Und: WoW 5 kommt ziemlich genau ein Jahr nach Cataclysm. Von Cataclysm wird es nur ein 4.1 (evtl noch 4.1.1 aber kein 4.2 geben) und wird inhaltlich eng mit Cataclysm zusammen hängen (enthält dann nämlich alles was die Entwickler erstmal vertagen mussten durch die Beschränkung auf lvl85 und nur 5 neuen Zonen) :-p


----------



## Natsumee (24. August 2009)

xx.xx.2010


----------



## pflock (24. August 2009)

hier ein teil des interview:
Patch 3.3 wird das Finale der Nordend-Ära sein, danach kommt kein großer Content-Nachschlag bis zum Erscheinen von Cataclysm. Auf die Frage, ob den Spielern dann angesichts einer sehr langen Wartezeit nicht langweilig wird, witzelte Brack: „Wer sagt Dir, dass wir Cataclysm nicht schon morgen veröffentlichen?“. Hinter diesem Scherz steckt die Andeutung, dass die neue Erweiterung womöglich früher kommt, als mancher Fan sich derzeit denkt. Natürlich ist keinem Blizzard-Vertreter eine ernsthafte Aussage zu dem Termin-Thema zu entlocken. Aber wenn wir – rein spekulativ – Patch 3.3 Richtung Ende 2009 ansiedeln und dann die Wartezeit nicht übertrieben lang sein soll, wäre eine Cataclysm-Veröffentlichung Mitte 2010 denkbar. 

also, ist alles möglich, typisch blizz.................


----------



## Kimbini (24. August 2009)

wenn wir davon ausgehen, daß bei der blizzcon schon einige spielinhalte spielbar waren, dann würde ich mal die these vertreten, daß mitte 2010 mit der erweiterung zu rechnen sein wird.


----------



## LoLTroll (24. August 2009)

Ich sage Anfang 2010!

Da bis jetzt Das Gundspiel + Addons IMMER um den Dreh November-Februar erschienen sind.


----------



## Killdich (24. August 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich sage Anfang 2010!
> 
> Da bis jetzt Das Gundspiel + Addons IMMER um den Dreh November-Februar erschienen sind.



Wow, das hab ich so noch gar nicht gesehen oO Stimmt aber... Muss aber halt leider nicht heißen, dass es wieder so sein wird >.>


----------



## Super PePe (24. August 2009)

17.02.2010
sagt die kugel auf dem tisch


----------



## ZØCKER_xD (24. August 2009)

Zum Thema Release:
 Das ist nicht eine Frage des Fortschritts, sondern rein eine marketingtechnische. Wenn sie ein Addon Ankündigen ist es so fertig, dass man es in den Handel bringen könnte. Ein Addon für WoW zu entwickeln ist kein grosser Aufwand. Für ihre Modeldateien haben sie dutzende von Tools, die solche Sachen mit ein paar Mausklicks und viel Phantasie erledigen. Quest u.Ä. werden parallel dazu entwickelt. *Das Addon kommt also nicht wenn es fertig ist sondern wenn es marketingmässig ideal ist. *


----------



## MsBM (27. August 2009)

ZØCKER_xD schrieb:


> Wenn sie ein Addon Ankündigen ist es so fertig, dass man es in den Handel bringen könnte.



endlich mal einer ders kapiert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (27. August 2009)

Sollte nicht jedes Jahr ein AddOn kommen ? ^^


----------



## MsBM (27. August 2009)

kannst davon ausgehen, dass im schnitt alle 1,5 jahre nen neues addon rauskommt


----------



## phamo (27. August 2009)

Da schon auf der Blizzcon die neuen Rassen zu spielen waren, viel Video Material der Katastrophe vorhanden war, schon viele Änderungen klar sind, uvm. gehe ich davon aus, dass die Beta schon Anfang 2010 erscheinen "könnte"...also so Juni/Juli 2010 Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## SchokoMac (27. August 2009)

wird am mittwoch in Aldi veröffentlicht


----------



## wildrazor09 (27. August 2009)

Super schrieb:


> 17.02.2010
> sagt die kugel auf dem tisch



nettes datum^^ würde mich freuen^^ aber lieber warte ich 2 jahre bevor Blizz etwas schlechtes rausbringt


----------



## ricci (27. August 2009)

1. Denke auch so im Jahre 2010.. und ich bitte euch.. Leute..
Ende 2009? ja ne is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (27. August 2009)

Ach Wahrsager irren sich ja immer. 2010 dürfte schon stimmen, aber februar ist völlig illusorisch. Eher im Herbst dann, wenns fertig ist.


----------



## Seryma (27. August 2009)

Meinetwegen kann Cataclysm auch erst 2011 kommen, nur bitte soll es fertig sein, keine 500 Patches nachfeuern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (27. August 2009)

Ich Tippe auf Anfang 2010 den es dauert nicht mehr lange und dan liegt Arthas im Dreck. Und wenn Arthas aka Großer Penis im Dreck liegt, dann ist WOTLK durch!


----------



## MsBM (27. August 2009)

i-wo hab ich sowas gelesen wie  "2010 werden 2 große dinge rauskommen, eins davon ist cataclysm"

von daher vermute ich(wie bereits erwähnt) 1. Quartal 2010


@gulwar: jetz sei doch mal ehrlich: würdest du ein addon ankündigen, wenns noch nicht fertig wäre? ich denke nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaltunk (27. August 2009)

Bitte Ende 2010! Denn ich muss mir jetzt erstmal 'nen Roller kaufen.. xD Dann folgt ein neuer Rechner um WoW besser zocken zu können. Dann muss ich mir noch WotLK kaufen und dann kurz vorm Release von Cataclysm ne Pre-Paid Gamecard xDD Dann hol ich mir Cataclysm und aktivier dann wenn alles fertig installiert ist meine Gamecard.. Für den Rechner und den Roller habe ich genug Geld.. aber halt das andere muss ich noch sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


Also kann das ruhig was dauern ^^


----------



## Zurrak (27. August 2009)

Ich rechne mit Ankündigung + 1 Jahr

Nebenbei (will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen) weiß jemand wieviele Addons es noch für WotLK geben wird? (Ist ja schließlich auch interessant von der Zeit her)


----------



## MsBM (27. August 2009)

Zurrak schrieb:


> Ich rechne mit Ankündigung + 1 Jahr
> 
> Nebenbei (will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen) weiß jemand wieviele Addons es noch für WotLK geben wird? (Ist ja schließlich auch interessant von der Zeit her)



zu 1. das find ich persönlich nen bisschen dreist, nen addon anzukündigen und die leute 1 jahr lang zappeln zu lassen
zu 2. das weiß nur blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*aber wie schon von zocker erwähnt, es is reine maketingsache wann das addon kommt*


----------



## Rabaz (27. August 2009)

ZØCKER_xD schrieb:


> Zum Thema Release:
> Das ist nicht eine Frage des Fortschritts, sondern rein eine marketingtechnische. Wenn sie ein Addon Ankündigen ist es so fertig, dass man es in den Handel bringen könnte. Ein Addon für WoW zu entwickeln ist kein grosser Aufwand. Für ihre Modeldateien haben sie dutzende von Tools, die solche Sachen mit ein paar Mausklicks und viel Phantasie erledigen. Quest u.Ä. werden parallel dazu entwickelt. *Das Addon kommt also nicht wenn es fertig ist sondern wenn es marketingmässig ideal ist. *



Sorry das ist mächtiger Käse. An dem Tag oder in dem MOnat wo sie es rausbringen verdienen sie irgend einen dreistelligen Millionenbetrag. Wenn du den hättest könntest du dir nur von den Zinsen jeden Tag ein Auto kaufen (Jetzt mal nur so als Beispiel, ohne das besonders nachgerechnet zu haben). Wie klug ist es also, den Zeitpunkt künstlich nach hinten zu verschieben ?? Richtig, es ist betriebswirtschaftlicher Unsinn. Der ideale Zeitpunkt ist: so früh wie möglich, Punkt.

Cataclysm wird die ersten Monate auf Platz 1 aller Verkaufscharts landen und den Rest des Jahres unter den ersten 10, scheißegal wann sie es bringen. Sie sind nunmal Marktführer und bleiben das auch erstmal, und das wissen sie auch. Irgendwelche komischen Marketingüberlegungen haben die überhaupt nicht nötig, von wegen Weihnachtsgeschäft bla bla.....wir werden es eh alle kaufen, egal wann. *Und deswegen kommt es sobald es fertig ist*.

Wir werden es eine Spur genauer wissen wenn patch 3.3 auf die Testserver kommt, von da an dauerts noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr.

Wenn sie einen Zeitpunkt Marketingtechnisch hin und her schieben dann ist es das erscheinen des letzten patches, aber sicher nicht das Erscheinen des Addons. Niemand verlegt seinen großen Zahltag nach hinten.


----------



## Komicus (27. August 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Wir werden es eine Spur genauer wissen wenn patch 3.3 auf die Testserver kommt, von da an dauerts noch ca. ein halbes Jahr.



Und 3.3 soll angeblich November/Dezember kommen.

Und mal nebenbei, wotlk kam ja auch mitte November und nicht zu einem Feiertag.


----------



## MsBM (27. August 2009)

@rabaz: wenn se das addon zu früh rausbringen, und den spielern i-wann langweilig wird, das neue addon aber noch nicht fertig ist, wechseln se evtl zu "HdR-online"(beispiel)...dann verlieren se jeden tag nen dreistelligen millionenbetrag



			
				Autor schrieb:
			
		

> ataclysm wird die ersten Monate auf Platz 1 aller Verkaufscharts landen


dem kann ich nur zustimmen (kein wunder bei der menge an spielern)



			
				Autor schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand verlegt seinen großen Zahltag nach hinten


da gibt es verschiedene meinungen-ich würds aber auch nach hinten verschieben-solange die spielerzahlen nicht in den keller gehn brauch ich auch kein neues addon rauszubringen
blizzard verdient sein geld durch zahlende spieler, nicht nur durch den verkauf eines addons


----------



## Azmodahn (27. August 2009)

Ohne jetzt die anderen Antworten gelesen zu haben...

Ich hab die BlizzCon via DirectTV live verfolgt, dort sagte Mike Morhaime, dass Cataclysm für 2010 geplant sei. Später im Haupt-WoW-Panel als die Goblins als neue Rasse für die Horde vorgestellt wurden (genauer gesagt wurde gerade ein Artwork eines Goblin-Schurken gezeigt), sagte Tom Chilton dass die Spieler ihm doch bitte zur nächsten BlizzCon mitteilen sollen, was sie so über die Goblins im PvP denken.


----------



## BlackN (27. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich schätze ende 2010 anfang 2011...
der erste erscheinungsermin erwarte ich für März-April 2010 und wird dann verschoben
(wäre auch ein wunder wenn Blizz mal denn ersten termin einhalten würde/könnte)


----------



## Lotako (27. August 2009)

Bitte als möglichkeit hinzufügen " Its done when its done"


----------



## Bodeus (27. August 2009)

erstmal den Start der Beta-Phase abwarten Leute ;-)


----------



## Azmodahn (27. August 2009)

BlackN schrieb:


> (wäre auch ein wunder wenn Blizz mal denn ersten termin einhalten würde/könnte)



Blizz hat soweit ich weiß noch immer das Erscheinungsdatum eingehalten.


----------



## lord just (27. August 2009)

Azmodahn schrieb:


> Blizz hat soweit ich weiß noch immer das Erscheinungsdatum eingehalten.




naja nicht ganz.

bc war für den herbst angedacht so wie auch wotlk und bc wurde dann erst auf weihnachten verschoben und dann wegen balancing nochmal verschoben ins frühjahr. wotlk wurde "nur" auf weihnachten verschoben.

zum release von cataclysm

frühjahr finde ich als ausgeschlossen, da ja patch 3.3 schon fürs frühjahr angedacht ist. denke mal, dass es für ende sommer/anfang-mitte herbst angekündigt wird und je nachdem wie gut die beta läuft dann in richtung weihnachten verschoben wird.

die family & friends alpha soll wohl schon laufen, wo schonmal die ersten gebiete getestet werden, wo aber halt nur mitarbeiter von blizzard und spezielle freunde von blizzard mitmachen dürfen. denke mal, dass die beta zu cataclysm irgendwann im frühjahr (so anfang april) starten wird, wenn patch 3.3 schon auf den live servern ist und die pro gilden den meisten content clear haben.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (27. August 2009)

Azmodahn schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt die anderen Antworten gelesen zu haben...
> 
> Ich hab die BlizzCon via DirectTV live verfolgt, dort sagte Mike Morhaime, dass Cataclysm für 2010 geplant sei. Später im Haupt-WoW-Panel als die Goblins als neue Rasse für die Horde vorgestellt wurden (genauer gesagt wurde gerade ein Artwork eines Goblin-Schurken gezeigt), sagte Tom Chilton dass die Spieler ihm doch bitte zur nächsten BlizzCon mitteilen sollen, was sie so über die Goblins im PvP denken.



Würde für Juni/Juli sprechen, was eh passt, da von BC zu WotLK ziemlich genau 20 Monate vergangen sind, ergo: November 2008 plus 20 Monate = ~ Juni/Juli 2010 und so wirds auch kommen, da für September das andere Ding geplant ist.


EDIT: 16. Januar 2007 die Erweiterung mit dem Namen The Burning Crusade - die zweite Erweiterung mit dem Titel World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King erschien am 13. November 2008 zeitgleich in Europa und den USA

Soviel zu den "ein Jahr" und bla Beiträgen


----------



## MsBM (27. August 2009)

worde WOTLK auch 10 monate vorher angekündigt?


----------



## Skum (27. August 2009)

MsBM schrieb:


> worde WOTLK auch 10 monate vorher angekündigt?



glaub nicht.
ich tippe auf mitte 2010


----------



## MsBM (27. August 2009)

deshalb fragte ich ja


----------



## ach was solls. (27. August 2009)

wenn Man Azmodhan glauben schenken darf und er sich wirklich nicht verhört hat, kommt das spiel vor August raus.
Hmmm


----------



## Eysenbeiss (27. August 2009)

MsBM schrieb:


> worde WOTLK auch 10 monate vorher angekündigt?



Am 3. August 2007 kündigte Blizzard Entertainment die zweite Erweiterung mit dem Titel World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King (dt. „Zorn des Lichkönigs“; (siehe auch Lich) Abkürzung: WotLK oder Wrath) an.[24] Sie erschien am 13. November 2008 zeitgleich in Europa und den USA

Auszug aus Wikipedia.

Waren also sogar 15 Monate, was aber nichts heißen muss, denn bei BC war das ganz anders, die Zeit zwischen Ankündigung und Erscheinen kürzer.

11.02.2005 WoW Vanilla
16.01.2007 BC
13.11.2008 WotLK

Der Zeitraum hat sich also jedes Mal sogar ein wenig verkürzt, doch auch das hat nichts zu sagen.

Ich tippe jedenfalls auf Mai - Juli 2010


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (27. August 2009)

du hast die antwort: "nach 2010" vergessen, darüber würden foren-trolle sich freuen^^

Edit:
Nunja ich tippe auf Mai 2010, da ist auch mein geburtstag xD


----------



## Zurrak (28. August 2009)

MsBM schrieb:


> zu 1. das find ich persönlich nen bisschen dreist, nen addon anzukündigen und die leute 1 jahr lang zappeln zu lassen
> zu 2. das weiß nur blizzard
> 
> 
> ...




zu 1. am 6.8.07 wurde wotlk angekündigt und es kam am 13.11.08 raus. das ist sogar mehr als 1 jahr


----------



## Athanor (28. August 2009)

bei dem aktuellen Content und wie schnell der Zeit anchgelegt wird, denke ich schonmal nicht, dass 3.3 im frühjahr nächsten Jahres kommt, sondern noch Dezember diesen Jahres...
Und damit auch alle den Content clear kriegen wird Blizzard nach spätestens 3-4Monaten den Very-Easy-Mode Patch bringen der dann auch die vorbereitungen auf CC beinhaltet, welches dann schätzungsweise nen Monat später kommt. Damit wirklich jeder noch etwas Zeit hatte um sagen zu können "Wir haben Arthas gekillt und haben kein Movement oder ähnliches drauf ;-)"
Aber da lizzard das AddOn ja eigentlich schon fast fertig hat und uns nur etwas zappeln lassen will bin ich mal optimistisch und behaupte es kommt im Bereich April/Mai raus (und wenn Icecrown so schon zu einfach ist sogar im April).


----------



## Böhseratte (28. August 2009)

Es kann gar net mehr so lang dauern,
dieses Jahr kommt noch 3.3 raus.
dannach wird sich Blizzard sicher nicht trauen die spieler ein ganzes Jahr ohne neuen Content rumzappeln zulassen. Die Pause nach BT war ja schon lang genug.
Vielleicht schieben sie als Rettungspaket noch sowas wie sunwell ein,
aber selbst dann kanns nicht mehr all zu lang dauern. Ich tippe also auf erstes oder zweites 
Quartal 2010

MFG


----------



## Athanor (28. August 2009)

Böhseratte schrieb:


> Vielleicht schieben sie als Rettungspaket noch sowas wie sunwell ein,



Ne leider nicht, hat Blizzard mein ich schon auf der BlizzCon verlauten lassen...
Quelle find ich leider nicht mehr -.-


----------



## Böhseratte (28. August 2009)

Hm,
also dann muessen sie sich mit dem Addon beeilen.
Ein Jahr wird sicher niemand auf neuen Content warten


----------



## Athanor (28. August 2009)

meiner rein theoretischen Rechnung nach ist es ja auch im Bereich von März bis Mai soweit, aber ich kann mich ja irren (auch wenn ich es nicht hoffe).


----------



## Minøtaurus (28. August 2009)

Ich denke, wenn man sich die Zeiten zwischen den Addons ansieht, dass es Mitte 2010 rauskommen wird. Zwischen den Addons liegen, wenn ich mich nicht irre knapp 1,5 Jahre. Von daher würde rein rechnerisch Mitte bzw Frühling 2010 passen.


----------



## Tankmieze (29. August 2009)

Ich vermute mal März 2010

ich denk ma das könnte ziemlich gut hinkommen.


----------



## MoonFrost (30. August 2009)

Meine vermutung.
3.2.2 kommt ja im November. Dann wird wohl so Dezember 2009 oder Januar 2010 Icecrown komm. Dann zwischendurch 06.2010-09.2010 kommt zul'drak. (ein addon ist kein addon, wenn die trolle keine inni hatten^^)

Dann so Ende 2010 bis mitte 2011 kommt dann cataclysm.
So könnt ich mir das vorstelln. Hoffentlich kommt es nicht zu früh.


----------



## Braamséry (30. August 2009)

Ich würd, rein aus der bisherigen Logik (BC Februar, Woltk November) tippen, dass es im September-Oktober kommt, weil noch früher sehr unwarscheinlich wäre


----------



## Shizo. (30. August 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich würd, rein aus der bisherigen Logik (BC Februar, Woltk November) tippen, dass es im September-Oktober kommt, weil noch früher sehr unwarscheinlich wäre



Naja, nur weil sie einmal länger gebraucht haben, muss es nicht wieder so kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausserdem arbeiten sie ja schon ewig dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dany_ (30. August 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Meine vermutung.
> 3.2.2 kommt ja im November. Dann wird wohl so Dezember 2009 oder Januar 2010 Icecrown komm. Dann zwischendurch 06.2010-09.2010 kommt zul'drak. (ein addon ist kein addon, wenn die trolle keine inni hatten^^)
> 
> Dann so Ende 2010 bis mitte 2011 kommt dann cataclysm.
> So könnt ich mir das vorstelln. Hoffentlich kommt es nicht zu früh.



Blizzard hat bestätigt dass nach patch 3.3 kein weiterer patch mehr kommt


----------



## Kief (30. August 2009)

Wie heisst es so schön?

Its done when its done.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir egal wann es kommt aber WENN es kommen wird kann man sich sicher sein das Blizzard daraus was richtig gutes gemacht hat.


----------



## MoonFrost (30. August 2009)

Dany_ schrieb:


> Blizzard hat bestätigt dass nach patch 3.3 kein weiterer patch mehr kommt



schade dann is die riesige festung in Zul nur ne deko-.- ich hatte gehofft da kommt noch ne schöne trollinni


----------



## Robsii93 (30. August 2009)

e!ht schrieb:


> cataclysm kommt am 21.1.2010
> ihr müsst einfach auf youtube nach tricky-m hart suchen da steht die quelle




woher genau willste das wissen?^^


----------



## ach was solls. (30. August 2009)

Tricky-M Hart istn opfer .. möchtegern rapper ders einfach nicht draufhat. Der will doch so nur mehr Klicks für seine Videos haben...

Tom Chilton - ich glaub der war es- meinte auf der Blizzcon, dass alle Goblin Rogues ihm bitte zur nächsten Con ( 2010 ) berichten sollen wie die sich so machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn man dem glauben schenken darf wirds also vor august erscheinen. juni / juli


----------



## Dagonzo (30. August 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Naja, nur weil sie einmal länger gebraucht haben, muss es nicht wieder so kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es ist aber das bei weitem aufwändigste Addon. Glaube aber trotzdem, schon allein wegen der bevorstehenden Konkurrenz, das sie versuchen werden es so früh wie möglich fertig zu stellen.


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (30. August 2009)

Also ich glaube fast Blizzard plant schopn für das nächste Addon wärend sie Cataklysm fertig machen. 
Aber es kommt wen es kommt, weiss bloß Gott Blizzard wan das sein soll.


----------



## Trollzacker (30. August 2009)

Von einem Bekannten die Tochter hat an dem Blizz-Stand in Köln mal die die Mitarbeiter gefragt, wann mit Arthas zu rechnen sei. Die meinten Anfang 2010 soll er die Pforten zur Eiskrone öffnen.

Dann stand hier im auf buffed.de etwas von einem Monat nachdem Arthas seine Pforten geöffnet hat, passiert etwas schwerwiegendes. (Stand in einer News von der Startseite, kann sein, dass es bei den News von BlizzCon stand)

Also ich tippe mal, Blizz ist viel weiter als viele denken und WOW - C kommt März April in die Läden, selbts im Intro vom 3. Addon wird ziemlich zum Anfang etwas von Arthas wurde gerade besiegt und schon ist wird man in die alte Welt beordert und muss dort grausiges feststellen.

Da Blizz schon soviele Details bekannt gegeben haben und auch gezeigt haben, ist schon sehr viel fertig, es wird quasi, jetzt an feinheiten gearbeitet.

Ich habe mich für die März-April variante entschieden, von daher sind nur noch gut 7 Monate Zeit bis zum Addon.


----------



## bilbiothekar bernsteinflöz (2. September 2009)

ich denke blizzard hat mit der pr aktion erreicht was sie wollten, wie man auch im verlauf der diskussion erkennt, ihr zerbrecht euch jetzt schon den kopf drüber wann das release kommt und seid damit schon drauf fixiert so schnell wie möglich das addon in die finger zu bekommen. verständlich, aber marketingstrathegie die leute mit dingen wie auf der blizzcon anzufüttern.

mal ehrlich spiel selbst leidenschaftlich gern, aber muss sagen dass das detailniveau bisher mit jedem addon stetig gesunken ist. mit details meine ich nicht skillungs- oder anforderungstechnische dinge die das können oder den aufwand durch den spielers verlangen, sondern ingame details.

classic mit höhlen ck one, seewolf mc kinley, gromgoll im schlingendorntal, epic hunter dämonen simone im un goro krater und c.von thun im aq 40 fand ich noch witzig.

mit bc und der begrüßung durch portalcommander justus in der scherbenwelt und on night in paris hilton taschenverkäuferin in shattrat gings eigentlich bergab. passt eher auf das niveau von kloppie knacksklug, dem mockturtle-bewohner auf der azurmythosinsel und hasumeister krause, kurz 'dak'. spieltechnisch wurde das spektrum nicht nur durch die neuen instanzen, craftings, lvl anstieg und skillungen parallel dazu zwar interessanter, aber mal ehrlich...

wotlk find ich persönlich spieltechnisch im vergleich zu den vorgängern zwar wesentlich besser, aber wenn ich mir die detail mit spybot 57 k, 'verhörmeister' bibliothekar norman auf dem bernsteinflöz, max kawumso und sonstige grütze aus dem halunkeneck anschaue dann frag ich mich ehrlich welcher geistig gnomische märchenonkel tobias da eins an der waffel hat.

ich freu mich zwar auch aufs add on schon allein weils auf dauer langweilt immer die selben inis und quests mit unterschiedlichen chars tausende male zu spielen, aber die befürchtungen das aus orcs vs humans grimms märchenbuch wird knüpft sich sicher nicht nur an das auftauchen der worgs als spielbare charakter.

ansonsten wäre es schön mit arthas mal nen raidboss ins game zu bekommen der nicht so schnell zu knacken sein wird.


----------



## JacobyVII (2. September 2009)

it´s done when it´s done...mehr braucht man ned sagen!


----------



## Nicolanda (2. September 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> damit jeder zu wort kommt, ohnen einen kommentar abgeben zu müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja es sind doch schon viele seiten geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthashand (2. September 2009)

wenn die beta starten n halbes jahr dann kommts


----------



## wg15 (2. September 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich muss einiges hier revidieren:
> 
> ...



Wieviel scheiße man einfach verzapfen kann, und man mal richtig zuschauen/lesen/hören sollte und so

das Legendary ist einfach ein Legendary für CT, nicht für Arthas, Arthas droppt nix, kein Frostmourne, kein Legendary, bla, find ich auch blöd, wayne

nur weil es bei vanilla und bc nur 3 T sets gab, warum muss das dann immer so sein? 

Trailer besagt zwar während des Kampfes...aber nicht während des Kampfes passiert es, sondern noch während des kampfes entwickelt es sich


----------



## bloodstar (2. September 2009)

ende 09  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schu (2. September 2009)

Also wenn ihr schlau seid wisst ihr das sie es definitiv NICHT jedes jahr en addon rauskommt da sie im interveu gesagt habe das die spieler sinch ncht dran gewöhnen sollen das sie jedesmal 10 lvl up kommen können und ich denke nicht das Blizz will das man sich dran gewöhnt das jedes jahr en addon rauskommt also zählt doch mal 1+1 zusamm ach un noch nen tipp bei amazon.de kann man sich ne e-mail schiken lassen wenn das neue addon zum vorbestellen vervügbar ist also alle nit heulen sondern mal was dafür tun das man irgendwann mal was ernsthaftes posten kann un nit immer nur vermutungten also bis dahin see you ;-)


----------



## Brannys (2. September 2009)

Da Blizzard auch mit dem neuen Teil ein optimales Geschäft machen möchte, ist es, zumindest aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht betrachtet sinnvoll, wenn es die Kauf-CD zur Weihnachtszeit geben würde, da wäre der Absatz am größten und das schon zu beginn. Dann sicherlich im Ersten Quartal 2010 ( Jannuar ) die Freischaltung zu Catalysm.


----------



## Behem (2. September 2009)

Soll nicht SC2 Weihnachten 09 kommen? Wenn ja dann kommt Cataclysm 100% nicht 2009. D3 wird denke ich auch vor Cataclysm kommen, ich tippe mal Frühjahr/Sommer D3. Und dann eben Cataclysm im Herbst. Blizz hat glaube ich noch nie 2 Spiele im selben Quartal released. =)


----------



## Elunena (2. September 2009)

Tippe auf Juli 2010 wird dann zusammen mit dem Warcraft Film vermarktet und lockt noch mehr Warcraft Spieler an . Wäre eine gute Taktik von Blizz

Ausserdem is es ja ned wichtig ob jedes Jahr ein Addon rauskommt, mir ist es recht wenn BLizz nicht jedes Jahr ein neues bringt, da es auch einfach keinen Spass mehr macht wenn dauernd alles erneuert wird.  Es laugt das Spiel aus wenn soviele Addons kommen.

In dem Abstand von 1.5 -2 Jahren find ich das voll ok.


----------



## moehrewinger (2. September 2009)

Auf den Film muss man noch etwas länger warten. Fangen ja jetzt erst mit der Postproduction an. Wird also eher 2012. Da ist noch Zeit für ein bis zwei weitere Addons.

Ich tippe auf auf spätestens Sommer 2010. Nochmal ein fast ganzes Jahr durchzupatchen wird die Leute nicht bei der Stange halten. Denn einer bzw. zwei (3.3, 4.0) langen einfach nicht für den Zeitraum.


----------



## PitbullStylez (2. September 2009)

Bin ich der einzige den es stört das jeder 2te Post "It's done when it's done" beinhaltet? O.o

WotLK wurde damals zum 05/08.0208 angekündigt, laut Amazon. Release war ein halbes Jahr später >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich wundert es, wie extrem viele Leute hier denken das Cataclysm erst im 4.Quartal '10 erscheint.

Ich für meinen Teil glaube eher daran das mit 3.3 nur 11/12 Bossen zugänglich sein werden, was für die Theorie spricht das Arthas erst mit Cataclysm legbar sein wird. Im Trailer wird davon gesprochen das sich alles abspielt während wir im Kampf gegen Arthas sind & deshalb nichts davon merken wie Deathwing Angst & Schrecken verbreitet. Demnach wird bei 11/12 Bossen eine Sequenz eingespielt in der Arthas geschwächt auf Syndragosa flüchtet und sich mit Deahtwing verbündet um unseren Angriffen Stand zu halten, ergo müssen wir uns erneut auf den Kampf vorbereiten indem wir das Cap von 85 erreichen. 

Tippe daher aufs 1.Quartal '10 D=


----------



## jared arygos (6. September 2009)

zur frage der niveauentwicklung bisher bis zu wotlk... bezug nehmend auf den beitrag von bibliothekar bernsteinflöz ...




mach dir den spass und geh mal mit atlas addon ins halunkeneck und schau welche koordinaten die synonyme 'auf zehn gehen' (synonym für schleichen...), harry silbermond (haben deutschsprachige bands ne fan community in the land of battlenet, diablo2 und gouvernator?), alanya (die türkische riviera scheint auch vertreten zu sein) und froschberg südmeersegelbukanier haben. im haus selbst oben bei dem questmob ne 35/... wenn mich nicht alles täuscht stand auch irgendwas von 'bonn' da, entweder im questtext oder irgendwo so muss ich im personal diary vom letzten jahr nachschauen, hatte mir den spass gemacht den ganzen detailunfug schon mal zu snapshooten und kommentieren. 



fehlt nur noch arthas, mit seinem letzten satz nach sieg über mal ganis in stratholm:



bis ans ende der welt?



'master and commander - bis ans ende der welt'? 

cooler film, irgendwo würde der bezug sogar passen, denn arthas ist laut gamestory master and commander auf seinem eisthron.  mr. loken, der mutmaßliche ex mann von tx kristanna loken sitzt in der nachbargegend bewacht von der armee des cinesischen kaisers aus der zwergen ming dynastie in der halle von blizzard, sry der blitze ebenfalss auf seinem 'next lvl und wartet täglich drauf wie ein trashmob gelegt zu werden. schon eigenartige details dabei. egal. ich hol mir ne schüssel rice und logg gleich im trial account ein weil irgendein penner meinen account am laufenden band kompromitiert und ausräumt. wie? blizzard selbst hat die werkzeuge dafür auf dem eigenen webformular. wenn du einmal deine accountdaten durch phishingsides verloren hast kannst du tausendmal wieder ändern, nutzt dir nix, der typ braucht nur über das webformular: 'passwort vergessen gehen' wenn er e mailadresse und geheime antwort über die phishingseite rausbekommen hat. wenn blizzard solche probleme mit catalysm abstellen kann dann freu ich mich evtl mal drauf, auch wenn ich auch befürchte dass da ein gewisses potenzial für die abhandlung diverser märchenwelt-wolfstories in der erweiterung steckt dass ich nicht unbedingt begrüße.

aber die beschreibung der gobblins als: volk die ihren freund verkaufen würden passt zu folgendem bild wunderbar:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erinnert mich persönlich an jmd. sehr unangenehmer quälgeist.

ansonsten wie gesagt ich lass mich gern überraschen was das zukünftige niveau angeht.


----------



## Tamaecki (6. September 2009)

ich hoffe nie!!


----------



## Xardurius (6. September 2009)

schätze gegen ende 2010, vielleicht am 13.november?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savo3 (7. September 2009)

27.4 kommt es raus


----------



## Böhseratte (7. September 2009)

vote 4 close


----------



## p0nder (7. September 2009)

Blizz hat Angst vor den nächsten mmos die Spielerzahlen gehen schon zurück sonst müsste Blizz die Patches nicht so schnell nachschieben...
Aion hat nen Teil der Spieler genommen und Blizz wird sich mit dem Addon beeilen
btw WoW ist tot


----------



## lolGER61095 (7. September 2009)

p0nder schrieb:


> Blizz hat Angst vor den nächsten mmos die Spielerzahlen gehen schon zurück sonst müsste Blizz die Patches nicht so schnell nachschieben...
> Aion hat nen Teil der Spieler genommen und Blizz wird sich mit dem Addon beeilen
> btw WoW ist tot



WoW ist sicher nicht tot wegen einem spiel.. soviele werden sicher nicht zu aion wechseln..


----------



## Berrry (7. September 2009)

lolGER61095 schrieb:


> WoW ist sicher nicht tot wegen einem spiel.. soviele werden sicher nicht zu aion wechseln..



Und die die wechseln kommen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (7. September 2009)

p0nder schrieb:


> Blizz hat Angst vor den nächsten mmos die Spielerzahlen gehen schon zurück sonst müsste Blizz die Patches nicht so schnell nachschieben...



Alles einfacher damit jeder Gimp an seine Epixx kommt. Ein Patch nach dem anderem das man gar nicht mehr mit dem Itemlevel hinter her kommt. Einfallslosigkeit



Berrry schrieb:


> Und die die wechseln kommen wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bestimmt nicht. WOW ist einfach nur noch aus gekaut.


----------



## SeelenGeist (7. September 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht. WOW ist einfach nur noch aus gekaut.


Teilweise hast du recht, aber mit Cataclysm verändert sich einiges, dass schon relativ gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe als Ulduar erschein eine Pause gemacht und bin gespannt auf das neue Addon!


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

PitbullStylez schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil glaube eher daran das mit 3.3 nur 11/12 Bossen zugänglich sein werden, was für die Theorie spricht das Arthas erst mit Cataclysm legbar sein wird. Im Trailer wird davon gesprochen das sich alles abspielt während wir im Kampf gegen Arthas sind & deshalb nichts davon merken wie Deathwing Angst & Schrecken verbreitet. Demnach wird bei 11/12 Bossen eine Sequenz eingespielt in der Arthas geschwächt auf Syndragosa flüchtet und sich mit Deahtwing verbündet um unseren Angriffen Stand zu halten, ergo müssen wir uns erneut auf den Kampf vorbereiten indem wir das Cap von 85 erreichen.
> 
> Tippe daher aufs 1.Quartal '10 D=



"während die krieger der allianz und der horde gegen den lichkönig kämpfen" plant todesschwinge seinen angriff... es wird nicht zu 100% gesagt, dass der angriff zeitgleich mit dem kampf gegen den lichkönig stattfindet, dazu findet story technisch der kampf gegen den könig nicht dann statt, wenn die super imba gilden ihn umgehauen haben, sondern dann, wenn der halbe server vor ihn steht und das ist nunmal ein paar monate nach release.

und mal zur theorie lichkönig mit todesschwinge verbündet... cO
du weißt aber schon, dass der lichkönig auf todesschwinges abschussliste steht?

p.s.: sind die 200-300 leute, die ende 2009 oder januar februar 2010 ausgewehlt haben lustig drauf gewesen und haben scherze gemacht oder war das ernst?


----------



## Dunator (7. September 2009)

gerade in einem anderen post was nettes zu dieser "lichkönig kommt in catralysm" theorie gelesen:
Stockton: I think that’s what Caverns of Time is for. We’ll definitely have the ability to do that kind of stuff, but we are also going to do a huge world event leading up to the Cataclysm. Some time after patch 3.3 and after (the Lich King) Arthas is defeated, you’ll definitely see a giant world event that affects the Alliance and the Horde very, very much. It’s going to change everything for them. It’s probably going to last something like a month. Something similar to the zombie invasion before Northrend. It will be something that will roll out slowly over time. But we are planning to do a huge world event, so everyone will know the Cataclysm is coming.

das event soll ca ein monat anhalten, sprich es wird nach 3.3 noch ne zeit dauern, bis es losgeht.


----------



## MoonFrost (7. September 2009)

Elunena schrieb:


> Tippe auf Juli 2010 wird dann zusammen mit dem Warcraft Film vermarktet und lockt noch mehr Warcraft Spieler an . Wäre eine gute Taktik von Blizz



Der Film kommt 2011 nicht 2010.


----------



## SeelenGeist (7. September 2009)

Das Addon kommt an einem Mittwoch *hust*


----------



## Ramizini (7. September 2009)

Das Addon kommt am 25.5.2010. Warum? Na da ist schließlich Handtuch-Tag!


----------



## Thuum (7. September 2009)

http://www.vgreleases.com/PC/ReleaseDate-381818.aspx

Laut VgRelease wird es nächstes Jahr im November in den USA erwartet. Mal gucken ob es stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (7. September 2009)

Ihr wisst schon das die Blizzards mal gesagt haben während Wotlk relased wurde, wurde schon an einer neuen Erweiterung gearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (7. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das die Blizzards mal gesagt haben während Wotlk relased wurde, wurde schon an einer neuen Erweiterung gearbeitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nunja. Wotlk is 1jahr draußen. Ein spiel braucht 4 jahre um entwickelt zu werden so viel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und blizz hat wie vorher schon gesagt 2 entwicklerteams. jenes welches wotlk entwarf arbeitet schon seid 1jahr an addon Nr. 4

Die bc entwickelt haben entwickeln seid 3 jahren an cata. also brauch es noch 1jahr um "gut" zu werden. außer natürlich blizzardarbeiter sind besser als alle anderen spieleentwickler (und das sind sie nicht) oder das spiel wird crap, wenns dieses jahr komm würde. Deswegen erhofft euch NICHTS vor mitte-ende nächsten jahres.


----------



## The-Dragon (7. September 2009)

Auf der BlizzCon hat Blizzard angekündigt, das für 2010 zwei Veröffentlichungen geplant sind. Und zwar für Cataclysm und für SC2.

Patch 3.2.2. ist momentan auf den Testservern und wird dieses Jahr im November veröffentlicht. Das ist sicher, denn das ist das Geburtstags-Addon mit Onyxia und der ist nunmal im November. Patch 3.3 (Eiskronenzitadelle) mussen dann auch erstmal noch geraume Zeit aufm Testserver getestet werden. Und das wird länger dauern, bei drei komplett neuen Instanzen und einem Raid.

Wenn ihr also mal etwas logisch denken würdet, würde euch auch klar werden, das Cataclysm frühestens Mitte 2010 kommen wird.
Die Alpha läuft momentan, aber die Beta-Testphase steht auch noch aus, die wird erst nächstes Jahr beginnen, wenn Patch 3.3 durch ist und live geht.

Was die Aussage im Trailer angeht, "während der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig andauert", sollte auch klar sein. Denn während wir Eiskrone raiden, bereitet sich Todesschwinge auf seine Rückkehr und seinen Ausbruch aus Tiefenheim vor. Vielleicht macht er das auch schon, wenn wir noch gegen Arthas kämpfen. Aber wenn wir dann mit Arthas fertig sind und nach Kalimdor bzw. die östlichen Königreiche zurückkehren (sprich Cataclysm released), wird eben das schon einige Zeit her sein. Denn Cataclysm setzt ja nicht in dem Moment an, wo er ausbricht, sondern einige Zeit später, da hat sich schon Einiges getan bis wir dahin kommen.


----------



## Holoas (7. September 2009)

Hust bla bla bums mitte 2010 hicks rofl


----------



## Holoas (7. September 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> 27.4 kommt es raus



Deine Signatur stimmt nicht


----------



## ricci (7. September 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Hi da ja schon im Threat "Cataclysm bestätigt!" heiß das erscheinungs datum diskutiet wurde, wollt ich einfach mal eine Umfrage starten für eine bessere übersicht und damit jeder zu wort kommt, ohnen einen kommentar abgeben zu müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol.. ham da ernsthaft welche abgestimmt das das Ende 2009 rauskommt? Wünsche und Träume sind schon solche ding eD


mfg der ditt


----------



## MoonFrost (7. September 2009)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Auf der BlizzCon hat Blizzard angekündigt, das für 2010 zwei Veröffentlichungen geplant sind. Und zwar für Cataclysm und für SC2.
> 
> Patch 3.2.2. ist momentan auf den Testservern und wird dieses Jahr im November veröffentlicht. Das ist sicher, denn das ist das Geburtstags-Addon mit Onyxia und der ist nunmal im November. Patch 3.3 (Eiskronenzitadelle) mussen dann auch erstmal noch geraume Zeit aufm Testserver getestet werden. Und das wird länger dauern, bei drei komplett neuen Instanzen und einem Raid.
> 
> ...



Er ist ja schonwieder "frei" zumindest agiert er schon seit burning crusade (glaube patch 2.1) wieder. Er schickte doch die schwarzdrachen in die scherbenwelt um netherdracheneier zu klauen oder besorgen ka. Diese wurden mit schwarzdracheneiern gekreuzt und heraus kam ein dungeon. aka obsidian sanktum. Sartharion ist der wächter der Zwielichtdracheneier die aus jenen gekreutzten dingsbums entstanden sind. Das alles erfährt man, wenn bei den netherschwingen gequestet hat und das black dragon event gesehen hat. Da erzählt die drachenlady mit dem model von ony nämlich dem einen orchäuptling das DER schwarze drache zurückgekehrt ist und sie experimente planen.

Deswegen kann ich mir auch jetzt schon vorstellen wies in der finalen inni mit deathwing aussieht. Es wird auf jedenfall mindestens 1 ausgewachsener zwielichtdrache auf uns warten und zwar als boss. Nicht solche halbstarken wie die adds bei sartha sondern ein richtig großer^^


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (7. September 2009)

Auch wenn es nicht ganz topic ist, hätte ich eine Frage zur immer wieder diskutierten Blizz-Aussage 
"Jedes Jahr eine Erweiterung".

Was genau wurde gesagt? Das jedes Jahr eine Erweitung kommt, die gekauft werden muss? Oder das sie jedes Jahr was Neues bringen?

Wenn ich von Verkaufsstart in Amerika ausgehen - und das ist sicher auch die Blizz-Rechnung - müsste das so passen:

Jahr 1: Classic
Jahr 2: Freischaltung der Schlachtfelder
Jahr 3: BC  
Jahr 4: WotLK
Jahr 5: Argentumturnier und Prüf. der Champions und  Kreuzritter, neuer Boss in AK und evtl. noch Eiskronen-Zita

Wenn die Zeitschiene so passt, wurde jedes Jahr eine grundlegende Erweiterung rausgebracht, ob jetzt als Kaufversion oder "kostenlos" als Patch, sollte doch egal sein.


----------



## Savo3 (7. September 2009)

Es kommt am 27.4 2010 Raus


----------



## Schmeedt (7. September 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> Es kommt am 27.4 2010 Raus



Hast du ne Quelle?


----------



## Savo3 (7. September 2009)

Ich bin Gm bei Blizzard und deswegen weis ich das -.-


----------



## MoonFrost (7. September 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> Ich bin Gm bei Blizzard und deswegen weis ich das -.-



kk du weißt aber das gms nur kleine angestellte sind die rein gar nichts mit der entwicklung zu tun haben oder? Die wissen nicht wann das addon kommt. Du weißt ja auch nicht im vorraus, wann dein chef dir ne gehalterhöhung gibt (zumindest nicht bevor ers dir in einem gespräch gesagt hat).

Und die entwickler erzählen den gms nichts. da ham sie doch nichts von. Die gms brauchen dies information nicht also bekomm sie sie nicht.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (7. September 2009)

"..während der Kampf mit dem Lichking andauert..."


Ende 2009.

Es sei denn... das die Zerstörung Ende 2009 durch Phasen beginnt.. und das der Übergang zu Cataclysm sein soll, wie z.B. die Ghulverseuchung vor WotLK ^^


----------



## Fedaykin (7. September 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> "..während der Kampf mit dem Lichking andauert..."
> 
> 
> Ende 2009.
> ...



Man kann sich hier im Forum wirklich den Mund fusselig reden. Aber nein, es gibt immer noch einige Oberschlaumeier die meinen Ende 2009 sei realistisch. Um Himmels willen, denkt doch einfach mal mit.

Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass manche Menschen nicht von der Tapete bis zur Wand denken.


----------



## Savo3 (7. September 2009)

Ich sagte doch 27.4.2010 -.-


----------



## SuperAlex (7. September 2009)

Mein Kumpel sagt es kommt nächste Woche, und zu Weihnachten kommt dann "World of Warcraft: The Emerlad Dream" aber ka was er für nen Emeralden Traum meint.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (7. September 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Man kann sich hier im Forum wirklich den Mund fusselig reden. Aber nein, es gibt immer noch einige Oberschlaumeier die meinen Ende 2009 sei realistisch. Um Himmels willen, denkt doch einfach mal mit.
> 
> Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass manche Menschen nicht von der Tapete bis zur Wand denken.




Biste Mitarbeiter bei Blizzard? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. September 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Biste Mitarbeiter bei Blizzard?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, und du?


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (7. September 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Nein, und du?




Hmm, nein ich nicht,.. ich sag nur das ichs glaube, du tust so, als wüsstest du soviel wie der Herr Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deah1 (7. September 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Hmm, nein ich nicht,.. ich sag nur das ichs glaube, du tust so, als wüsstest du soviel wie der Herr Blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ende 2009 ist wirklich nicht sehr realistisch...


Zudem hat Blizzard bis jezt alle 1,5-2 Jahre ein neues Add-On rausgebracht also halte ich 2010 für wahrscheinlich


----------



## Holoas (7. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> kk du weißt aber das gms nur kleine angestellte sind die rein gar nichts mit der entwicklung zu tun haben oder? Die wissen nicht wann das addon kommt. Du weißt ja auch nicht im vorraus, wann dein chef dir ne gehalterhöhung gibt (zumindest nicht bevor ers dir in einem gespräch gesagt hat).
> 
> Und die entwickler erzählen den gms nichts. da ham sie doch nichts von. Die gms brauchen dies information nicht also bekomm sie sie nicht.



Du hast garkeine Ahnung von Gm's lol xD klar entwickeln die Gm's auch mit ! Nur gibt es Gm's die nur für das Spiel da sind und es gibt Gm's die für das Spiel sowie die Entwicklung da sind !
Woher ich das weiss ? Ein Gm selber hat es mir gesagt und musste aus Zeitgründen sein gespräch mit mir verschieben da er auf ein Meeting oder eine Besprechung musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. September 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Hmm, nein ich nicht,.. ich sag nur das ichs glaube, du tust so, als wüsstest du soviel wie der Herr Blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kleiner Vergleich:

Ich behaupte, dass unsere Weltwirtschaft diesen Dezember kollabiert.

Du behauptest, dass dies noch einige Jahre, wenn nicht sogar Jahrzehnte dauern wird.

Würde ich mich jetzt hinstellen und behaupten, dass du "so tun würdest, als wüsstest du soviel wie der Herr Kostolany."?

Nein. Ich würde akzeptieren, dass du eine wesentlich realistischere Einschätzung hast.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Woher ich das weiss ? Ein Gm selber hat es mir gesagt und musste aus Zeitgründen sein gespräch mit mir verschieben da er auf ein Meeting oder eine Besprechung musste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein Klassiker, wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (7. September 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Du hast garkeine Ahnung von Gm's lol xD klar entwickeln die Gm's auch mit ! Nur gibt es Gm's die nur für das Spiel da sind und es gibt Gm's die für das Spiel sowie die Entwicklung da sind !
> Woher ich das weiss ? Ein Gm selber hat es mir gesagt und musste aus Zeitgründen sein gespräch mit mir verschieben da er auf ein Meeting oder eine Besprechung musste
> 
> 
> ...




rofl nice

made my f***ing day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@scytale, geiler doppelpost ^^


----------



## CypherGirl (7. September 2009)

When it's done.

x
CypherG.


----------



## Dimpfer (7. September 2009)

ich glaub einfach das es nach arthas, also 3.3 noch 2-3 mini patches kommen, mit noch nen boss bei sartherion (da sind ja noch genug türen), noch nen boss bei archavon, weil wenn man so überlegt, "müsste" noch ein Eis-boss kommen, weil ein Stein-, Feuer- und Sturmwächter gibt es schon. und dann schätze ich ma das es wohl noch so 2 kleine neue inis geben wird.

in der zitadelle wird es ja auch 2? oder 3? neue inis geben, ich glaub schon das Blizz uns die Zeit bis zum Add-on versüßen wird, wie auch immer sie sich das vorstellen, vllt werden die mini patches nach der zitadelle ja auch was mit der zerstörung von azeroth zu tun haben, weil im trailer von Cata wird ja gesagt: "Wärend der Kampf mit Arthas um die Eiskronenzitadelle in Nordend noch wütet, wird Azeroth von einem neuen Bösen heimgesucht" (oder so ähnlich)

auf jeden fall freu ich mich auf das Event und hoffe das es nich so langweilig wird wie vor Wotlk, dass da nur nen paar Drachen rumfliegen und nen paar Untote die Städte stürmen..... das war langweilig, das einzig gute war daran das meine damaligen twinks nen paar epics von dieser Aktion abgreifen konnten.


----------



## Orinea (7. September 2009)

lol dezember 2010 .. jaja , noch mehr als ein jahr ..löl


----------



## Greenwater (7. September 2009)

Sicher nicht spätestens August vor der Blizzcon


----------



## jared arygos (8. September 2009)

jared schrieb:


> zur frage der niveauentwicklung bisher bis zu wotlk... bezug nehmend auf den beitrag von bibliothekar bernsteinflöz ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 kurz was zum forenthema:



erwartungsgemäß rein bezogen auf verkaufszahlen wäre sicher ein zeitpunkt typisch der bekannt für ne lockere geldbörse ist. von nem open beta server ist mir aber noch nichts konkretes zu ohren gekommen, also wird es höchstwahrscheinlich erst zu beginn 2010 schätzungsweise märz april frühestens soweit sein. denke blizzard ist mittlerweile soweit und hat aus den fehlern verschiedener mitbewerber gelernt, wird sich keine blöße geben und ein optimales produkt auf den markt werfen wollen, dass nur wenige nachpatches benötigt die sich aus dem folgenden intensivbespielbetrieb erst ergeben werden. thema beendet.

nun hinsichtlich auf spielniveaus der letzten monate einige zusätze die hinsichtlich der inhalte von catalysm hoffentlich keine erweiterung finden werden. wir wollen doch nicht, wie für andere spiele scheinbar mittlerweile zur routine geworden, mit details aus der kathegorie hans christian andersen unsere zeit verschwenden.

bei dem spektrum der spiele der letzten monate fallen einige schon sehr auf, denn die welt besteht nicht nur aus wow und gw (damit ist nicht architekt gunter von den kurzick sondern guild wars gemeint). 

da wären zu nennen:

'runes of magic', kurz ROM, wenn da ein taure namens 'kaisa' rumschleicht und ein npc namens hans seine 'persönliche' post hinter irgendeinem zelt verlegt hat, dann ist das eigentlich nix über was man sich nen kopf zerbrechen müsste, völlig egal. auch der silberfall interessiert von den spielern wahrscheinlich keinen inclusive meiner person.  da wird sich admin silberfuchs wahrscheinlich mehr gedanken zu machen... wenn ich ehrlich sein darf klingt das eher wie gay le grey von guild wars, der 2008 seinen fetisch account scheinbar aufgegeben hatte, aber ist nur ne vermutung die sich rein auf den namen bezieht, eh seine sache, rofl. die talstinker passen wunderbar in die umgebung von lagersimone, die eigentlich mal ne solobegegnung mit der verrückten kaskade verdient hätte.

ansonsten ist der map streckenverlauf im game fast indentiusch zur blue road map im game 'oblivion. inclusive namen der minen und ähnlichkeiten derer verteilungen bezogen auf den ort 'chedinhall', der zufällig sitz der dunklen bruderschaft ist in diesem spiel. besonderheit ist der aufstieg in dieser gilde, denn in der obersten stellung als 'zuhörer' hat man ein nettes icon das an diverse movie reihen mit start in prag erinnern... aber egal, wen juckts.

ein kolloseum ist mir im spiel noch nicht aufgefallen, da müssen gladiator fetischisten sich wohl eher auf ihre charnamen beschränkt austoben. lange rede kurzer sinn, chardualität ist nicht schlecht gelöst mit den eliteskills, dafür das es kostenlos ist kann man es schon spielen, falls blizz serverwartung macht oder man mal was anderes sehen möchte. 

nächstes game: 'divinity - ego draconis' zu diesem titel fällt mir ein artikel aus der pc games ein von patrick armbruster zu wrath of the lich king, war vor dem release 2007. zum artikel gehörte eine seite mit ner frau in rotem drachenkostüm, nem moonkin pet und ner prinz arthas karrikatur... rofl. kann den scan leider nicht draufladen in den kommentar, aber ohne maske hätte der weibliche drache wohl eher die optik der weiblichen gobblins oben, slogan für diesen vergleich könnte man folgenden verwenden: 

nicht Archery Research: heart like a hunter, mind of an ingenieur, sondern voice like an angel, mind like hell.

zum game selbst. alles in allem echt enttäuschend... 

spielidee, umsetzung und grafik: echt geil

nachteil: straight einsträngige handlung. 4 tage maximal um bis in die endsequenz zu kommen. endsequenz mit damian, der nicht dem film 'omen' entsprungen ist, wirkt etwas fad. die sequenzen als drachen entschädigen zwar für die kurzweil etwas, aber dieses spiel nach einmaligem durchspielen nochmal zu starten ist genauso sinnlos wie den einzigartigen roten loot im letzten kampf ins inventar aufzunehmen, da das spiel im abspann hängen bleibt, zumindestens bei mir so, bei allen versuchen. ob das an den programmierern  des hamburger entwicklers dpt liegt oder der marketingabteilung soll derweil mal im raum stehen bleiben, ist auch uninteressant. tatsache ist das spiel ist gut angefangen und zu wenig drauß gemacht, da dürfte risen als neues, oblivion und gothik als klassiker sicher keine probleme haben sich damit spielspasstechnisch zu messen.



diese dinge nur als kurzer hinweis was passieren kann wenn man ein produkt wie catalysm zu zeitig auf den markt befördert. ich hoffe blizz feilt noch etwas dran und enttäuscht uns nicht.



cu, bis dahin.


----------



## Bellthane (9. September 2009)

^

Hä? Muss man das verstehen?


----------



## teroa (9. September 2009)

also das catalysm kurz nach 3.3 kommt glaub ich nicht ,,, aber der prepatch 4.0 wird ca 1-2 monate nach 3.3 kommen.. sonst würde es nicht zum trailer passen...


----------



## spacekeks007 (9. September 2009)

hmm.. wann kommtss denn nu raus...


....when it´s done....


beantwortet fertig aus 

/close


----------



## kanaru (12. September 2009)

habe auchma ne frage weiß wer wann die beta startet kanns kaum abwarten ^^


----------



## bruderelfe (24. September 2009)

Hallo,
Wenn man mal die entwicklung so sieht, Wirds langsam unheimlich, Habe im offi forum gelesen das man sich für eine mögliche beta nicht anmelden kann und es dafür keie möglichkeiten geben wird!
Wenn man sich das dann mehrfach so durchliest bekommt man so das gefühl das es keine offi beta geben wird!
in der gilde wird schon spekuliert Das wir es doch unter dem tannenbaum stehen haben werden!
Das glaube ich langsam aber auch!
Nur was mich von dem gedanken weiterhin abhält, blizz wird doch nichts auf dem markt werfen ohne beta davor oder?


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (24. September 2009)

Frohes neues!

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle Posts durchgelesen und antworte deshalb nur auf den Post des TE.

Diese umfrage wird den Erscheinungstermin leider auch nicht gestigen. Es wurde ja seitens Blizzard prognostiziert, dass Cataclysm 2010 erscheinen soll. Wann, das weiß niemand so wirklich. Und wie man Blizzard kennt, verschieben sich solche Termine.
Sie lassen das Spiel erst auf den Markt, wenn sie sagen "OK... das Produkt ist fertig" und nicht nach dem Motto "oh... der versprochene Release-Termin ist ja schon morgen, wir sind aber noch nicht fertig... egal, wir schmeißen es trotzdem auf den Markt".

Sobald es von Blizzard nähere Informationen zum Termin gibt, wird man sie hier mit sehr großer Sicherheit relativ zügig erfahren. Spekulieren bringt leider nicht so viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## bruderelfe (24. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Frohes neues!
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle Posts durchgelesen und antworte deshalb nur auf den Post des TE.
> 
> ...


Nur wenn man die aussage auf der blizzcon verfolgt hat, hat er da ja gesagt er freut sich schon auf die nächste blizzcon, weil bis dahin wollte er ja wissen wie die worgen ankommen etc!
ergo denke ich anfang 2010


----------



## Gartarus (24. September 2009)

Hm schwer zu sagen wir haben jetzt Ende Sptembe mit Patch 3.2.2 wann soll Eiskrone denn kommen mit 3.3 das dauert nochmal 2-4Monate bis der dann draussen ist und ungerfähr nach 3Monaten würde dann das addon kommen aber wie gesagt hängt alles von Arthi ab .P


----------



## Maradil (24. September 2009)

also ich schätze, dass es am 32. Februar 2010 rauskommt.


----------



## Ythnagour (24. September 2009)

Seht es mal aus Sicht der Verkaufsstrategie. Ein Patch bringt finanziell gar nichts. Ein Addon bringt Käufer und Rückkehrer.  Ende November  / Dezember 2009 wirds wohl die ersten Vorbestellmöglichkeiten geben und den Brückenpatch. Jan / Feb vielleicht auch erst März das Addon. Alles andere macht auch vom Content her nicht so wahnsinnig viel Sinn.


----------



## Mindadar (24. September 2009)

Also wenn die in dem Video sagen Während des Kampfes gegen arthas. klingt es doch eher so das 3.3 und 4.0 eins sind oder? 
also zumindestens die anfänge von 4.0.....


----------



## ShaakTi79 (24. September 2009)

Um das thema etwa anzuheizen:

- Meiner Meinung nach ist Cataclysm bereit fertig gestellt (die neuen Völker konnte man ja schon anspielen (BlizzCon 2009))
- Ich vermuthe mal das mit dem Brückenpatch der Cataclysm pöe a pöe eingeleitet wird ( Es hat noch nie eine katastrophe gegeben, die mit einem Schlag die welt veränderte (Die dinos sind auch nicht über nacht ausgestorben!)
- Das das Addon nur die neuen Inseln einfügt!

cc


----------



## Mindadar (24. September 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Um das thema etwa anzuheizen:
> 
> - Meiner Meinung nach ist Cataclysm bereit fertig gestellt (die neuen Völker konnte man ja schon anspielen (BlizzCon 2009))
> - Ich vermuthe mal das mit dem Brückenpatch der Cataclysm pöe a pöe eingeleitet wird ( Es hat noch nie eine katastrophe gegeben, die mit einem Schlag die welt veränderte (Die dinos sind auch nicht über nacht ausgestorben!)
> ...



Würde meine theorie nur anheizen.....also das die welt langsam unter wasser geht, und weiters.....also so von tag zu tag mehr und dann irgendwann muss man dann 4.0 kaufen also die cd´s bzw den key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gartarus (24. September 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Um das thema etwa anzuheizen:
> 
> - Meiner Meinung nach ist Cataclysm bereit fertig gestellt (die neuen Völker konnte man ja schon anspielen (BlizzCon 2009))
> *- Ich vermuthe mal das mit dem Brückenpatch der Cataclysm pöe a pöe eingeleitet wird ( Es hat noch nie eine katastrophe gegeben, die mit einem Schlag die welt veränderte (Die dinos sind auch nicht über nacht ausgestorben!)*
> ...



Beweis das Gegenteil xD


----------



## BlackSun84 (24. September 2009)

> - Meiner Meinung nach ist Cataclysm bereit fertig gestellt (die neuen Völker konnte man ja schon anspielen (BlizzCon 2009))



"Fertig" waren gerade mal teilweise Brachland, Desolace, Gilneas, Verlorene Inseln, Ashenvale und Darkshore. Man konnte auch schon die Blutelfen anno 2006 anspielen und trotzdem kam BC erst am 16.01.2007. 



> - Ich vermuthe mal das mit dem Brückenpatch der Cataclysm pöe a pöe eingeleitet wird ( Es hat noch nie eine katastrophe gegeben, die mit einem Schlag die welt veränderte (Die dinos sind auch nicht über nacht ausgestorben!)



Der Patch 4.0 wird kommen wie alle anderen und auf einen Schlag alle Gebiete ändern. Das war bisher so und wird sicherlich nicht geändert.



> - Das das Addon nur die neuen Inseln einfügt!



Neben diesen "paar" Inseln kommen noch 5 weitere  Levelgebiete für 80-85, die komplett alte Welt überarbeitet, neuer Beruf, Fliegen in Azeroth, Werteveränderungen, neue Quests, etc.pp. 

Sei bitte nicht so naiv und schließe von ein wenig Pressematerial auf einer Messe auf den fertigen Status. Das war weder bei Classic, BC noch Wrath so und auch Cata braucht noch eine Beta und nebenbei muss auch erst Arthas als Raidboss noch kommen. Vor dem 2. oder 3. Quartal 2010 kommt da gar nichts!


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (24. September 2009)

ich glaub eher das wieder so ein effent wie bei wotlk und tbc kommt, enderweder greifen elementare an oder es sind kleine drachen bis zu 1 mal am tag so nen großen drachen wie die vor den portalen nur in schwarz^^


----------



## redhuman (24. September 2009)

also ich glaub auch ganz stark dran das es "VOR "2010" nicht erscheinen wird..........da Blizzard selber sagte bevor 3.3 (Eiskronen Zitadelle) nicht gepacht wurde kommt auch kein neues Addon Offiziel raus,und da Patch 3.3 das Ende von Woltk sein soll weil dann Arthas kommt glaub ich das evtl. 3.3 November/Dezember kommt wenn nich sogar erst Januar/Februar


----------



## Dagonzo (24. September 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Vor dem 2. oder 3. Quartal 2010 kommt da gar nichts!


So sieht es mal aus.

1. Das Addon ist das bisher aufwändigste.
2. Das erste Quartal ist für Stacraft 2 reserviert. 
3. Werden zwei potenzielle Verkaufshits von Blizzard nicht in kurzer Zeit hinter einander erscheinen.


----------



## Willtaker (25. September 2009)

wir wissen es doch alle schon. es kommt "when it´s done!" und hoffentlich noch vor duke nukem forever ;-)


----------



## Shelong (25. September 2009)

Ich tippe mal auf frühestens September 2010, gevoted hab ich für Nov/Dez '10.

WotLK wurde August '07  angekündigt und released wurde es am 13en November '08. 

Cataclysm wurde August '09 angekündigt und released wird es nun wohl rückschlüssig... hmmm wann? ... richtig! November '10.

Meine kleine Theorie dazu!


----------



## Taniquel (25. September 2009)

ich könnte mir gut vorstellen,das es dieses jahr noch kommt (evtl wunschdenken )aber die leute werden ungeduldig und wollen was neues, siehe aion hype. die alte wlt steht ja schon , also nur neue texturen , aber eine schlüssige lore um die erbärmlichen 5 zusätzlichen lvl zu spinnen wird sicher ein problem.die begründung das alle so schnell wie möglich das endlvl erreichen wollen ist doch entweder eine fadenscheinige ausrede das ihnen nix mehr einfällt, oder das nächste addon bis lvl 90 liegt schon parat.


----------



## Rinderrudi (25. September 2009)

Ich schätze (und hoffe ) das Blizzard sich das Weihnachtsgeschäft nicht entgehen lässt und es Dez.09 rauskommt.


----------



## Alion (25. September 2009)

lol Ende 2009. Das währe ein bischen früh. Erstmal müssen wir ja noch Arthas platt machen.
Ich tippe auf das Weinachtsgeschäft 2010. Allerdings müsste Blizzard nach Patch 3.3 noch ein Patch herausbringen. Sonst währe die zeitspanne zwischen 3.3 und Cataclysm zu gross und viele würden aufhöhren zu spielen.


----------



## Nimbe (25. September 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> lol Ende 2009. Das währe ein bischen früh. Erstmal müssen wir ja noch Arthas platt machen.
> Ich tippe auf das Weinachtsgeschäft 2010. Allerdings müsste Blizzard nach Patch 3.3 noch ein Patch herausbringen. Sonst währe die zeitspanne zwischen 3.3 und Cataclysm zu gross und viele würden aufhöhren zu spielen.




genau das denke ich auch.

da starcraft sommer 2010 kommen wird denk ich wird cataclysm ende 2010 kommen

hat man auch in bc gesehn illidan war der böse und danach kam ne kleine insel mit nen gaaanz bösen.

ich schätz wenn arthas tot ist kommt n neuer content ich HOFFE iwas mit trollen a lá zul aman/zul gurub


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

auf ne trollini wart ich auch noch sehnsüchtig!


----------



## Bloddcrasher (25. September 2009)

Also ich Persöhnlich denke das das Addon frühjahr 2010 erscheinen wird, weil der patch 3.3 im Dezember erscheinen soll... Eine Zeitspanne bis zum weinachtsgeschäft 2010 (was hier manche schreiben) ist nicht zu erwarten...


----------



## bruderelfe (25. September 2009)

Gartarus schrieb:


> Hm schwer zu sagen wir haben jetzt Ende Sptembe mit Patch 3.2.2 wann soll Eiskrone denn kommen mit 3.3 das dauert nochmal 2-4Monate bis der dann draussen ist und ungerfähr nach 3Monaten würde dann das addon kommen aber wie gesagt hängt alles von Arthi ab .P


Käse, Sorry aber der patch jetzt war kein offi patch sondern ein bonbon, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, Patch 3.3 wiord seit langen gemunkelen und es gab sogar mal aussagen in die richtung das es Dez kommt, so danach sollen keine weietren patches mehr kommen außer 4.0 und es glaubt doch keiner ernsthaft dran das blizz nach dem patchday 1 jahr verstreichen lässt?
Ich wiederhole mich nochmals im offi wow worum steht eine antwort eines blauen die wen man richtig liest die vermutung aufkommen lässt das es diesmal keine wirkliche offende beta geben wird!
Ich gehe davon aus das wenn blizz es packt es bis ende des jahres fertig zu bekommen das es spätestens im feb im laden zu haben sein wird!

lg


----------



## Kimbini (25. September 2009)

bei allem nötigen respekt, aber februar halte ich für verfrüht.


----------



## The-Hammer (25. September 2009)

Kimbini schrieb:


> bei allem nötigen respekt, aber februar halte ich für verfrüht.



Ich ehrlich gesagt auch!
Bis blizz nichts näheres gesagt hat, Bleibe ich da sehr skeptisch!


----------



## MoonFrost (25. September 2009)

Um mal ein bisschen vom thema abzuweichen. Cataclysm schön und gut... Aber warum reizt blizz wotlk nicht aus???
1. Es ist nur 1 Drachensanktum geöffnet worden. Was ist mit all den anderen, wo die Wachen fleißig am öffnen sind da unten im Tempel?
2. Wozu ham sie ne riesige Festung in Zul'Drak hingesetzt, wenn sie jetzt doch nichtsmehr draus machen wolln? Es wurde ja von anfang an vermutet das wird DIE Trollinstanz von Wotlk (vorher gab es auch immer eine zu klassic und auch zu bc)
3. Was ist mit der Vryculfestung in eiskrone?? Oben 1 questmop killn und das wars? Dafür habt ihr da ne riesige Festung hin gesetzt???
4. HdZ 5 Der weg von Arthas durch die alte Nerubenhauptstadt, wo man letztendlich Gott Nr.3 killn müsste "Den Vergessenen"
5. HdZ 6-X Hallo wir sind in Northrend!!! Arthas hat schon in WC3 so viele abenteuer erlebt. Warum wurde lediglich 1 kleines Abenteuer wiederverwendet??? Die story wie er frostmourne findet, Wie er die söldner in eiskrone verrät und töten lässt, wie er safiron zu seinem sklaven macht. Das addon wär das beste von allen gewesen. scheiß auf klassic und bc. Wotlk wäre zwar trotzdem ein casualgame. aber mal ehrlich wenn man so viel geboten bekommen würde wärs doch egal. Naxx war ein reinfall. S3D, Maly und Uldu waren echt schöne ideen. Und naja der kreuzzug und ony sind mehr oder weniger wieder genau son witz wie naxx.
WotlK wär so geil geworden, wenn ihr einfach mal die story genutzt hättet anstatt dayligebiete zu entwerfen-.-
Und das sind nur enige sachen, die blizz einfach ausgelassen / vergessen hat-.-

Zu cata. Naja diesmal habt ihr wieder die chance viele hdz innis einzufügen und allgemein die instanzenwelt von warcraft zu verschönern. Macht was draus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toyuki (25. September 2009)

ich vermisse die antwort möglichkeit "When it's done."


----------



## Hephaistus (25. September 2009)

lustig finde ich dass 167 Menschen davon ausgehen dass die Erweiterung bereits Ende 2009 kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arthas ist nicht mal da, und bevor eine erweiterung erscheint wird sie noch auf herz und nieren geprüft, dann gibt es ein ungefähres erscheinungsdatum dass noch 2-3 verschoben wird.

Vor Ende 2010 wird das nichts, wenn nicht sogar eher 2011 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (25. September 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> lustig finde ich dass 167 Menschen davon ausgehen dass die Erweiterung bereits Ende 2009 kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja ich denke noch 2010 ist im Bereich des Möglichen. Sie haben ja trotzdem noch über ein Jahr - also noch ein paar Monate mehr als sie bei Lich King von der Ankündigung zum Release gebraucht haben. Aber mal sehen, überrascht wäre ich auch nicht wenns dann doch später kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big-bang (25. September 2009)

man weis ja nicht wie lange blizz schon am addon arbeitet ich denke is kommt früher als gedacht


----------



## Tarnhamster (25. September 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> lustig finde ich dass 167 Menschen davon ausgehen dass die Erweiterung bereits Ende 2009 kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, wahrscheinlich werden genau diese 167 Leutchen dann Ende des Jahres rumheulen, rumbrüllen und flamen was das Zeug hält, weil Blizz das AddOn ja wieder nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat, alles zu lange dauert und eh alles scheiße ist und sie nie nie nie nie wieder spielen werden. 

Eigentlich müsste noch sehr viel Content übrig sein, bis Cataclysm dann irgendwann erscheint, das Problem ist nur, dass die selbsternannten "ProGamer" den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen und nach immer mehr und mehr Instanzen schreien, damit sie danach wieder rumheulen können, dass sie nicht die einzigen sind, die die Instanzen besuchen werden. Aber gut, ich schweife ab....


12 bis 15 Monaten nach der Ankündigung erachte ich als einen durchaus nicht unrealistischen Erscheinungstermin. Immerhin gibt es ja neue Rassen, eine neue (alte) Welt und und und und.....


----------



## Bader1 (25. September 2009)

Es kommt wahrscheinlich April/Mai raus, wegen der vorrückung von Onyxia.


----------



## Flachtyp (25. September 2009)

Ich halte April/Mai 2010 auch für möglich. Immerhin is 3.2.2 ja schon raus.

Schon komisch daß hier viele sagen: "Das dauert noch, schließlich haben die diesmal viel zu tun". Hatten sie denn bei den anderen beiden addons weniger zu tun ? Oo Es ibt keine wirklich "neuen" Kontinente, die alten werden teilweise umgestaltet, was schonmal bedeutet, daß sie rein theoretisch weniger Arbeit damit haben als würden sie 2 völlig neue machen. Zudem wird ja in vielen Gebieten kaum was geändert. Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, daß das addon spätestens im 2 Quartal 2010 kommt.


----------



## Fröstler (25. September 2009)

Also ich denke auch eher das das Addon im Frühjahr 2010 rauskommt.
Hab noch vor kurzen Sachen gehört wie das Ony erst im Oktober,November raus kommen soll...und nun isse schon ende September rausgekommen.
Ich denke das Blizzard sich immo ziemlich beeilt mit den Patches...hat man auch schon bei 3,2 gemerkt, haben auch sehr wenige mit gerechnet das er da schon rauskam.
3,3 wird bestimmt Dezember,Januar rauskommen und dann noch paar Monate ist der live und dann kommts Addon...nen zwischenpatch wirds nicht geben da Blizz gesagt hatte das 3,3 der letzte sein wird von daher wird das Addon niemals so spät rauskommen wie Ende 2010.


----------



## Turican (25. September 2009)

Onyxia spielt keine Rolle.

Wenn 3.3 Dez/Jan kommt,kann man es 4-5 Monate stehen lassen
dann 1 Monat vorm Release 4.0

rechnet selbst


----------



## Vicell (25. September 2009)

Ich geh stark davon aus:
3.2.2 kam nun raus, der kann allerdings ausser acht gelassen werden.
Da PdK vermutlich noch 2Monate gelassen wird, kommt im November ca. der Zitadellenpatch, wenn nciht sogar noch Dezember.
Da dieser vermutlich 4Monate gelassen wird, gefolgt von Betatests von Cata. wird Cata mitte 2010 rein rechnerisch kommen.
So wie wir Blizz kennen verschiebt sich alles nur durch verlängerte Serverdown zeiten eh um 2Monate


----------



## onkelzfan (25. September 2009)

Dieses Jahr kommt es nicht mehr, aber auf alle fälle früher als manche Leute denken. Ich tippe auch auf Frühjahr 2010. Im Sommer wird es nicht kommen. Aber ich denke die sind schon ziemlich weit mit dem Addon, und kommen auch in Zugzwang damit die Leute nicht zu anderen Spielen wechseln. Man konnte ja schon ziemlich viel auf der Blizzcon sehen und ich denke sie werden das was sie haben auf den Markt schmeissen und lieber mehr nachpatchen.


Gruß der Onkelzfan.


----------



## bruderelfe (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe so langsam das gefühl blizz geht so langsam der a.. auf grundeis.
aion doch besser angelaufen als gedacht viele sind rüber!
hdro neues addon ende nov!
starwars etc betas!
Meiner meinung nach, kommt des wegen ganz überrascht 3.3 auf die testserver!
ich habe das dumm gefühl ende nov patch 3.3 und zu weihnachten unter dem baum das neuste addon!
ich hoffe nur eins das blizz nicht mit der regel bricht ein unfertiges addon auf den markt zu werfen!
dann gute nacht blizz!

lg


----------



## Leang (2. Oktober 2009)

ich konnte es schon bei meinem laden um die ecke vorbestellen (Game Stop). die meinten es wäre 1. Quartal 2010. Aber wir kennen ja Blizz ich würde dafür nicht meine hand ins feuer legen.


mfg,


Leang


----------



## SeelenGeist (3. Oktober 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe so langsam das gefühl blizz geht so langsam der a.. auf grundeis.
> aion doch besser angelaufen als gedacht viele sind rüber!
> hdro neues addon ende nov!
> ...


Ach, weil vielleicht paar Hundert gegangen sind, so soll Blizzard am Arsch sein?
Die haben ihre 12 Millionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Bliizard denkt sich schon was dabei, wenn sie das rausbringen... irgendwie eine Konter gegen ein anderes Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (3. Oktober 2009)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Die haben ihre 12 Millionen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schon lange nicht mehr.
Vielleicht wenn du die ganzen inaktiven Accounts mit zählst. Aber Aktiv bei weitem nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylania (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke Ende des Jahres Arthas und Mitte 2010 Cataclysm was anderes kommt nicht in frage da sonst die Zeitspanne in der nichts passiert zu gross wäre. Wenn man die Entwicklung von wow betrachtet wird Arthas eh inerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen Down sein, war die letzte zeit mit allem so.

Ich glaube nicht an einen Überschweren Arthas für den man Monatelang brauch


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke cataclysm könnte noch ende des jahrres oder anfang 2010 erscheinen.....wieso?
Ganz einfach,im cataclysm teaser ist die rede davon während sich die helden azeroths bereitmachen  arthas zu attackieren......
Und eh erstmal die ganzen Flügel freigeschaltet werden müssen und im letzten dan Arthas ist und er höchstwahrscheinlich nicht in ner 5mann Instanz zu legen sein wird

Deshalb kann es sein das Die Eiskrone mit anfang von Cataclysm oder Eiskrone erst zusammen mit der Weltveränderung erscheint.
Blizz sagte ja vorher wird sich die welt verändern und das für alle auch ohne Addon,also sozusagen als Patch,wieso sollte die Eiskrone auch nicht dabei sein?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings kann es sein das die Eiskrone nach dem sonnenbrunnen prinzip laufen wird:also müssen immer Tore geöffnet werden.Heißt das sies hinauszögern können.

Nich ne frage:wie sehen dan pessis nach dem tot arthas aus?Das müsste doch frei von untoten sein oder?


----------



## Immondys (3. Oktober 2009)

Hm, ich tippe mal ende 2010 - aber mir egal - ich hab Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuurem (3. Oktober 2009)

Naja also wenn Onyxia schon im September kam, Arthas jetzt aufn Testservern is und man ausgeht das es wieder so 4-6 Wochen so bleibt, kommt 3.3 etwa Mitte bis Ende November 2009.

Davon ausgehend das man wieder etwa 4 Monate Luft hat um ihn zu killen, wären wir bei März 2010. Also kommt entweder der Pre Patch im April 2010 bzw das Addon so im Mai/Juni. Oder die schieben wie bei BC nochn Zwischenpatch ein dann verschiebt sich alles nochmal 2 bis 3 Monate.

Daher meine Prognose: Ende bei Patch 3.3 ---> Addon Mai/Juni 2010
                                   Ende bei Patch 3.4 ---> August / September 2010


----------



## Droyale (3. Oktober 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe so langsam das gefühl blizz geht so langsam der a.. auf grundeis.
> aion doch besser angelaufen als gedacht viele sind rüber!
> hdro neues addon ende nov!
> ...


du weisst aber schon dass es schon lange bekannt war das arthas ende 2009/anfang 2010 kommt?


----------



## Stealkiwi (3. Oktober 2009)

bei uns im gamestop kann man cataclysm schon vorbestellen!
ich hab gefragt warum da hat der typ mir das genaue erscheinungsdatum gesagt xD

11.12.10
=D


----------



## Snake_Eater (3. Oktober 2009)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Ich halte April/Mai 2010 auch für möglich. Immerhin is 3.2.2 ja schon raus.
> 
> Schon komisch daß hier viele sagen: "Das dauert noch, schließlich haben die diesmal viel zu tun". Hatten sie denn bei den anderen beiden addons weniger zu tun ? Oo Es ibt keine wirklich "neuen" Kontinente, die alten werden teilweise umgestaltet, was schonmal bedeutet, daß sie rein theoretisch weniger Arbeit damit haben als würden sie 2 völlig neue machen. Zudem wird ja in vielen Gebieten kaum was geändert. Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, daß das addon spätestens im 2 Quartal 2010 kommt.



 du hast keine Ahnung !!!! Die alten Gebiete werden komplett überarbeitet !! Sprich neue Quests und so ! Und damit hat man schon genug zu tun ! Dann werden neue Startgebiete erstellt, wieder müssen neue Quests oder die alten umgeschrieben werden ! 

Dann für die Gnome, und Worgen Startgebiet, neue Quest + Items !

Und irgendwo hat Blizz gesagt, dass cataclysm ein aufwändiges Addon sein wird !


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> bei uns im gamestop kann man cataclysm schon vorbestellen!
> ich hab gefragt warum da hat der typ mir das genaue erscheinungsdatum gesagt xD
> 
> 11.12.10
> =D


Ne ende 2010 wirds ganz bestimmt nicht,wird haben shcon nen teaser zu cataclysm also heitß das da ist schon viel fertig und worg und gnom startzonen auch schon


----------



## Keksautomat (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich schätze 2. Quartal 2010, wenn nicht später.


----------



## Tuurem (3. Oktober 2009)

Also Ende 2010 halt ich für stark übertrieben. Was soll bis dahin denn noch kommen ?


----------



## Raz0rblador (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich tippe Mitte 2010^^


----------



## Martok (3. Oktober 2009)

ich denke  jan/feb 2010 ,  quasi selber monat wie  TBC.


----------



## Flachtyp (3. Oktober 2009)

Snake_Eater schrieb:


> du hast keine Ahnung !!!! Die alten Gebiete werden komplett überarbeitet !! Sprich neue Quests und so ! Und damit hat man schon genug zu tun ! Dann werden neue Startgebiete erstellt, wieder müssen neue Quests oder die alten umgeschrieben werden !
> 
> Dann für die Gnome, und Worgen Startgebiet, neue Quest + Items !
> 
> Und irgendwo hat Blizz gesagt, dass cataclysm ein aufwändiges Addon sein wird !



Und die anderen addons waren viel weniger aufwändig oder wie ? Das können wir(auch nicht Du ^^) doch wohl kaum beurteilen ^^. Ich bleibe dabei "um" April 2010 denke ich erscheints.


----------



## BlackSun84 (3. Oktober 2009)

Was für einen Blödsinn man hier schon wieder liest. Die einen kommen nach den WoW-Killern LotRO, Tabula Rasa. Hellgate-London, AoC und WAR mit ihrem nächsten WoW-Killer und ihren billigen Grundschulverschwörungstheorien - ja, schon klar, ein Börsenunternehmen wie Activision/Blizzard kann es sich leisten, mal ein paar Zahlen zu fälschen. Setzen, 6 und nochmal Wirtschaft 8. Klasse wiederholen - und die anderen kommen wieder damit, dass trotz dreimilliarden Erklärungen in 2 Milliarden Threads immer noch nicht verstanden wird, dass das Cata-Video storytechnisch meint, dass die Katastrophe passiert, während wir in Nordend sind. Ich weiß ja nicht, aber Interpretation war bei mir vor 20 Jahren ein Lernbereich in der Grundschule 2. Klasse.

Frei nach Simpsons: "Werden wie WoW-Forenuser immer lauter oder dümmer?"


----------



## TheGhost259 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke das es mitte 2010 erscheinen wird, denn im Moment gibt es ja Informationen zur Zitadelle , und ich denke das sie spätestens im Dezember erscheinen wird.Demnach würde ich behaupten Cataclysm kommt definitiv nicht erst Ende nächsten Jahres...der Zeitraum wär viel zu groß..von BC ----> Wotlk hat´s nicht so lang gedauert.
Ich denke es wird im März-April vielleicht auch erst im Mai-Juni kommen.

Die Frage ist nun, ob Blizz noch einmal so etwas wie Sunwell einbaut...in BC hätte nach Illidan dann auch das neue Add on kommen müssen, aber es kam erst noch Sunwell womit sie sich Zeit verschafft haben.Kurz darauf kam ja dann Wotlk..darum denke ich das Cataclysm entweder direkt nach der Zitadelle erscheinen wird, oder es kommt noch eine Überraschung.Die Frage ist was könnte das sein?

Nicht in Frage kommen..

-Uldum
-Grim Batol
-Gilneas
-Maelstrom
usw. alles was mit dem nächsten Add on erst umgesetzt wird, also fällt das alles weg.

Was möglich wäre...

-Alte Bosse kommen wieder C´thun=Ahn´Qiraj, Nefarius=Pechschwingenhort Ragnaros=Moltencore - halte ich allerdings für eher unwahrscheinlich auch da Rag zum Beispiel wiederum in Cataclysm eine Rolle spielen soll
-UBRS wäre möglich, sowie die Weltdrachen vielleicht?
-Eine komplett neue Instanz..die Frage ist was ist übrig geblieben um nun noch als Instanz herbieten zu können wenn sie nichts altes wieder verwenden
-Arthas wird nicht getötet, und flieht nach XY wohin man ihn verfolgen muss

Edit: Achja was ich noch anmerken wollte...das meiste ist ja immerhin vom Terrain schon vorhanden ...klar wird sich einiges verändern, aber das Haupt Terrain von der Alten Welt ist ja immerhin da.Bleibt Uldum,Maelstrom was neu herausgearbeitet werden muss sowie die Südseeinseln..aber ich behaupte das wird weniger Arbeit sein als der ganze Northend Kontinent...aber ich kann nicht sagen wie groß der Maelstorm nun letzten Endes wird.


----------



## Karasuke (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich schätze mal, dass Cataclysm Anfang/Mitte 2010 herauskommt.
Und ich bin tierisch gespannt, was da so alles umgekrempelt wird (außer den bekannten Dingen).
Wird sicher wieder Spaß machen, durch Kalimdor und die Alten Königreiche zu stiefeln und von lvl85-Mobs umgeholzt zu werden *g*


----------



## Roester (4. Oktober 2009)

dmix schrieb:


> Im interview stand 2010.
> Raten bringt bei Blizzard eh nix^^



Wenn im Interview 2010 stand können wir uns ja schonmal auf 1.Quartal 2011 bereit machen (:.

Aber Hey , lasst doch blizz die zeit wer will den nen völlig verbuggtes spiel? da wart ich lieber ein jahr länger ^^

lq


----------



## Graustar (4. Oktober 2009)

Macht sehr viel Sinn jetzt darüber zu Spekulieren wann das AddOn kommt.
Sie werden es bestimmt ankündigen, dann kommen die Test Server und irgendwann später zum Angekündigten Termin liegt es im Laden. Aber naja, man kann sich auch heute schon schlaflos in der Nacht hin und her wälzen. Gibt ja nichts wichtigeres. Für manche zumindest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzle (6. Oktober 2009)

Its come when its done !!!


----------



## ApoY2k (10. Oktober 2009)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Its come when its done !!!



ouch… das tat weh.

BTT: Anfang/MItte 2010

3.3 ist der letzte Contentpatch, und bei aller Liebe glaube ich kaum, dass Blizzard es schafft, den bis Ende 2010 auszudehnen. (Irgendeiner kam hier mal mit 3.4 an, kann natürlich sein fragt sich nur: was^^)


----------



## Bluescreen07 (16. Oktober 2009)

World of Warcraft: Cataclysm Expansion Pack (PC/Mac DVD)

This item will be released on September 3, 2010

Price:  £24.99

--> http://www.amazon.co.uk/World-Warcraft-Cat...4478&sr=8-8


----------



## KilJael (16. Oktober 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> World of Warcraft: Cataclysm Expansion Pack (PC/Mac DVD)
> 
> This item will be released on September 3, 2010
> 
> ...


Amazon ist so zuverlässig wie Knochenlesen, zumal Amazon schon geschätzte 5 Mio. mal Daten raus gegeben hat die nie gestimmt haben.


----------



## onkelzfan (16. Oktober 2009)

Snake_Eater schrieb:


> du hast keine Ahnung !!!! Die alten Gebiete werden komplett überarbeitet !! Sprich neue Quests und so ! Und damit hat man schon genug zu tun ! Dann werden neue Startgebiete erstellt, wieder müssen neue Quests oder die alten umgeschrieben werden !
> 
> Dann für die Gnome, und Worgen Startgebiet, neue Quest + Items !
> 
> Und irgendwo hat Blizz gesagt, dass cataclysm ein aufwändiges Addon sein wird !




Ich finde das immer geil, als ob Blizzard erst anfängt zu programmieren wenn se sagen das ein neues addon kommt und wie es heisst. Die Startgebiete waren schon zur Blizzcon fertig und Uldum auch. Und auch aus den anderen Teilen der Welt konnten sie schon sehr viel zeigen. Ich tippe auf März-Mai 2010. Oder sie bringen es wie BC so gegen Februar. 
Wir werden es alle sehen :-D

Gruß der Onkelzfan


----------



## Onitram (24. Januar 2010)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> World of Warcraft: Cataclysm Expansion Pack (PC/Mac DVD)
> 
> This item will be released on September 3, 2010
> 
> ...




[attachment=9818:wowCataAmazon UK.jpg]

stand herbst 2009

mittlerweile wurde auf der UK seite von Amazon 3.09.10 entfernt und mit  _released_ : "Not yet published" ersetzt


----------



## Minøtaurus (3. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube immer noch, dass es Mitte 2010 kommt oder später Frühling.

Mein neuestes Indiz ist die Arena Saison, die ja bekanntlich ca 4 Monate dauert. Also denke ich dass es Juni - Juli rauskommen wird.


----------



## Kerosin22 (3. Februar 2010)

Leute denkt mal nach wenn die auf der nächsten Blizzcon ein feedback haben wollen denke ich mal das das scho eher rauskommt so März oder April meint ihr ned?


----------



## Supermany2 (6. Februar 2010)

ich habe zu BC zeiten net viel gespielt^^ Weiß jemand wie lange es vom letzten BC Patch bis WoltK gedauert hat?^^ und um zu vergleichen wann kam BC raus nach dem letzen Classic Patch?^^


----------



## Rakkanishu (6. Februar 2010)

Also mal ehrlich wer denkt daß Blizzard ein solchen Titel eines Zugpferds des Konzerns veröffentlicht im nicht vermeintlichen blöden Sommerloch der hat sich maßgeblich verkalkuliert. Mittlerweile hats auch Blizz gechecked daß in den Sommermonaten auf den Servern vergleichsweise wenig los ist.
Dementsprechend hätte man nicht die gewünschten Verkaufszahlen in diesen Monaten und damit ein Fail-Geschäft. Auch wenn einem Blizzard manchmal dumm vorkommt aber trotzdem wissen sie genau wann sie uns am besten "Das Geld aus den Taschen ziehen können". 

Also mein Fazit ---> Veröffentlichung nicht vor September 2010.


----------



## Andoral1990 (6. Februar 2010)

sinn der umfrage?

wenn jetzt die meisten für ende 2010 stimmen heißt es noch lange nicht dass es dann kommt.


----------



## Ekmir (6. Februar 2010)

hab bei nem online-shop nen releasedatum zum 07.10.2010 gelesen, ist zwar nicht offiziell aber es wird sich wohl in dieser richtung einpendeln (hoffe aber früher ^^)!!

mfg


----------



## MasterFox (6. Februar 2010)

ich glaube zumindest, dass Cataclysm spätestens Ende 2010 rauskommt, wann dann nich Anfang 2011

zurzeit sind nur wenige oder die meisten Informationen beigetragen worden, nun muss alles in die Tat umgewandelt werden, auch wenn schon Videos, Bilder etc. gesehen habt, dass benötigt nun mal seine Zeit


----------



## Lucióz (8. Februar 2010)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> ich habe zu BC zeiten net viel gespielt^^ Weiß jemand wie lange es vom letzten BC Patch bis WoltK gedauert hat?^^ und um zu vergleichen wann kam BC raus nach dem letzen Classic Patch?^^



Ich Quote mich mal selbst aus dem anderen Thread:



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]So ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, und alle Escheinungsdaten der einzelnen Contentpatches miteinander vergleichen und die Zeitspanne dazwischen ausgerechnet, das ist dabei rausgekommen:[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> 1.1 - 1.2 = 25 Tage
> 1.2 - 1.3 = 79 Tage
> 1.3 - 1.4 = 32 Tage
> ...


----------



## Totebone (8. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub ma das wird im Sommer kommen damit sich Blizz wieder das ganze Hohe Latenz geheule anhören muss wenn ein neues Addon kommt, so spielt die hälfte gar nicht und Blizzard muss keine Taschentücher verteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokulus (8. Februar 2010)

ICh würde sagen das Add-on kommt so Ende des Jahres raus.


----------



## Zangor (9. Februar 2010)

Meistens dauerts länger als man denkt...könnte vielleicht auch erst Anfang 2011 kommen...


----------



## Chelrid (9. Februar 2010)

laut Amazon solls ja am 3ten September 2010 kommen. in wie weit man Amazon was das Datum angeht glaube kann, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Slox (9. Februar 2010)

Ich denke das spiel wird erst Anfang 2011 rauskommen...bzw bin ich mir sogar ziehmlich sicher, wenn ich mir mal die Release und Erscheinungsdaten von den anderen Blizzard Games angucke....

WC3 => 3 Jahre NACH offizielem Erscheinungsdatum

somit: When it`s done.


----------



## charly-sue (9. Februar 2010)

ich denke cata kommt ende frühling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Februar 2010)

ich schätze herbst 210 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Februar 2010)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Ich Quote mich mal selbst aus dem anderen Thread:



woher nimmste denn die 316 tage? (sorry wegen doppelpost)


----------



## Lucióz (9. Februar 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> woher nimmste denn die 316 tage? (sorry wegen doppelpost)



Die Differenz zwischen dem 8 Dezember 2009 (Release von Patch 3.3 in USA) unde dem 20 Oktober 2010 (Fantasiedatum für den Realase von Patch 4.0)
beträgt genau 316 Tage.


----------



## Minøtaurus (10. Februar 2010)

Die brauchen aber keien 316 Tage mehr, wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht dass die noch 2 oder gar 3 Arena Saisonen durchlaufen lassen werden.

Immerhin wurde Arthas schon gelegt, und außerdemsteht auf der WoW Seite unter Vorschau, dass die bereits daran arbeiten. Ich zitiere mal frei nach WoW:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Derzeit in Entwicklung*
_Wir planen, folgende Inhalte mit dem nächsten Inhaltspatch im Spiel zu implementieren_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Beachtet bitte, dass es sich bei der Liste mit den bevorstehenden Features um eine Vorschau handelt. Sie beinhaltet nicht alle Neuerungen, Änderungen oder behobene Fehler, die mit dem nächsten Patch erscheinenen werden. In einer abgeschiedenen Zuflucht verborgen hat der verderbte Drachenaspekt Todesschwinge sich von den Wunden erholt, die er im letzten Kampf gegen Azeroth davontragen musste, und auf den richtigen Augenblick gewartet, die Welt erneut mit geschmolzenem Feuer zu überziehen. 

Schon bald wird Todesschwinge der Zerstörer nach Azeroth zurückkehren und sein Ausbruch aus Tiefenheim wird die Welt in Stücke reißen und eine schwärende Wunde über die Kontinente hinweg hinterlassen. Während die Horde und die Allianz zum Epizentrum der Zerstörung eilen, werden die Königreiche Azeroths Zeuge erdbebenartiger Veränderungen im Machtgefüge des Funkens, der den Krieg der Elemente entflammt und des Aufstiegs unerwarteter Helden, die ihre narbenbedeckte und gebrochene Welt vor der totalen Verwüstung zu bewahren suchen. 

Findet mehr über diese Inhalte heraus, die sich derzeit in Entwicklung befinden und die Welt erschüttern werden, indem ihr unsere offizielle Webseite zu Cataclysm besucht. Hier findet ihr Trailer, Konzeptzeichnungen und Details zu den neuen Verbündeten der Allianz und Horde.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Und darum glaube ich nicht dass die noch 8 oder 9 Monate daran arbeiten werden.
Abgesehn davon war der letzte Patch vor WotlK auch keine 9 Monate vorher sondern 5.

Womit wir wieder bei dem von mir vermuteten ende der jetztigen Arenasaison sein wird.
​


----------



## Grushdak (10. Februar 2010)

Lucióz,

nach Deiner Auflistung würde Cata bereits im Frühling diesen Jahres kommen.
Ohne weiteren Inhaltspatch würde das so im April sein (+/- 1 Monat), wenn sie so in etwa die Spannen einhalten.

1.12 - 2.0.1 = 105 Tage (_Sprung zum 1. AddOn_)
2.4 - 3.0.2 = 142 Tage (_Sprung zum 2. AddOn_)

3.3 - 4.0 = ... (_Sprung zum 3. AddOn_)

Die Frage ist nur, was sich Blizzard evtl. noch für Content vor Cata einfallen lässt.

Naja, da sind eh alles nur Spekulationen.
Es kommt wenn es kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucióz (10. Februar 2010)

Ja ich weiß das mit April ist natürlich etwas unrealistisch.
Ich persönlich gehe von Anfang Juni aus, später wäre nur möglich wenn noch ein Patch 3.4 kommen würde. 
Momentan sieht es eher nicht danach aus, zumindest hält man seitens Blizzard immernoch daran fest, dass 3.3 der Letzte Content Patch vor 4.0 ist und somit vor dem Erscheinen von Cata.

Anfang Juni passt auch gut mit der Arena Season zusammen, die läuft ja keine 8 Monate oder so.


----------



## Taniquel (11. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, da Blizz immer für eine Überraschung gut ist wird das addon wie ein Blizz (wie sinnig) aus heiterem himmel im Laden stehen.Wenn , wie verkündet wurde kein weiterer Contentpach geplant ist, hält man die Leute ja nicht mehr lange bei der Stange. Selbst die Idioten die Arthas in einer Tour im Hcmode legen wollen sollten irgendwann genug haben und alle anderen haben ohne neue Inhalte bald die Nase voll. Ich gehe also auch vom April aus , 2011 wäre Blödsinn , denn wer würde so lange aktiv warten ?


----------



## Donkeloktor (11. Februar 2010)

also wer behauptet das cataclysym noch im frühjahr erscheint liegt einfach falsch es ist noch nicht mal die beta gestartet bzw. gab es noch keine ankündigungen diesbezüglich. die beta wird locker 4 monate in anspruch nehmen und wir haben februar also denke ich das cataclysym frühstens im juni kommen wird aber ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich das blizzard cata in der sommerpause rausbringen wird. im sommer sind die meisten ja im urlaub oder haben einfach kein bock bei so warmen wetter am pc zu hocken. ich denke das cata dann so im september erscheinen wird das macht profit mäßig auch viel mehr sinn. 

das problem bei so einer langen pause is bloß icc ich denke so lange wird da keiner bock drauf haben ^^. vieleicht bringt blizzard ja doch noch ein 3.4 raus gesagt haben sie das sie dies nicht tun möchten aber hey sie haben auch gesagt das man von blizzard immer wieder überrascht werden kann so was wie ne troll raid instanz wär ja nich schlecht gabs bis jetzt ja immer am besten in gundrak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (11. Februar 2010)

Taniquel schrieb:


> Ich denke, da Blizz immer für eine Überraschung gut ist wird das addon wie ein Blizz (wie sinnig) aus heiterem himmel im Laden stehen.Wenn , wie verkündet wurde kein weiterer Contentpach geplant ist, hält man die Leute ja nicht mehr lange bei der Stange. Selbst die Idioten die Arthas in einer Tour im Hcmode legen wollen sollten irgendwann genug haben und alle anderen haben ohne neue Inhalte bald die Nase voll. Ich gehe also auch vom April aus , 2011 wäre Blödsinn , denn wer würde so lange aktiv warten ?




Das seh ich auch so! Es sieht ja bisher echt so aus als würde das bis zum ende des Jahres dauern. Es ist ja noch nicht mal die Beta gestartet. Aber wenn dem so wäre würden schon einige abwandern. Auch wenn es nur für ein paar Monate wäre die mann aussetzen würde dürfte das ein recht großer verlust sein für Blizzard. Und ich hab auch kein bock noch ein Jahr in der Zitadelle rum zu hängen und die Bosse wie ne Daily jedesmahl abzugrasen.
Nein. Noch binn ich nicht beim abgrasen aber andere sind da schon weiter. Hab bald meinen 4ten 80ger und dann? Noch ein Twink um nochmal alles gleiche zu machen? 

Daher sage ich Cata muss im Sommer kommen oder gegen die eigenen Aussagen von Blizzard noch ein Patch 3.4 mit neuen Raid und vielen mehr.


----------



## Velias (11. Februar 2010)

Die zitadelle ist kaum ganz offen da klagen schon die ersten über die lange Wartezeit bis Cataclysm. Es gibt halt Leute die können sich darüber hinaus noch motivieren, andere können das nicht, die haben aber nach jedem Content Patch das selbe problem.

Die Langzeitspieler fragen sich unter Umständen dann schon was sie noch treiben könnten, schon soviel erreicht, irgendwann vergeht einem ja auch an nem Game schneller die Lust wenn man es schon bald 6 Jahre spielt. Alles ganz normal. Und natürlich werden nicht DIESE 11,5 mio Spieler das Licht von Cataclysm erblicken und es komplett bespielen - ein paar werden vorher weg sein und andere vorher wieder dazukommen. Rotation gehört zum MMO Geschäft und gibt bei einem Umfang wie er bei Blizz und WoW stattfindet auch durchaus etwas stabilität.

100% kann man nichts vorhersagen....
....aber wird aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach Cata ein 'Blockbuster' --> Ja
....wird es so erfolgreichsein wie BC und WotLK --> Ja
....werden Millionen unzufriedener Kunden abwandern, keine neuen mehr kommen und Blizzard damit schwer einknicken --> Nein

Das neue Addon sprengt jetzt schon viele Vorbestellercharts diverser Onlineshops und so mies kann es dann um WoW nicht bestellt sein. Selbst wenn ehemalige und/oder aktuelle Spieler vom Spiel ablassen weil es nicht mehr das selbe ist wie früher und kaputt gemacht wurde, wird es genügend Leute geben die es so wie es ist und kommt mögen werden.

Für viele war damals schon WoW ein riesiger Hype, mit nix dahinter, aber kein Spiel lebt solange und so rekordbrechend erfolgreich nur durch einen Hype (den sich das Warcraft Universum vorher ja nun auch mal erarbeitet hat ^^). Aber Angesichts von Erfolg  und im Angesicht von Veränderung ist negatives Feedback halt auch ein Teil der dazugehört. Ist nur genauso ermüdent es immer wieder soweit im Vorfeld zu hören, wie im Januar Osterhasen im Discounter stehen zu sehn ^^


----------



## Provieh (11. Februar 2010)

Tippe mal auf ~20. November.


----------



## Linchen85 (16. Februar 2010)

> *WoW-Spieler sitzen bis zum Cataclysm-Release nicht auf dem Trockenen &#8211; die Entwickler planen offenbar noch mindestens einen Content-Patch*
> WoW-Patch 3.3 sollte das letzte große Inhalts-Update vor World of Warcraft: Cataclysm werden &#8211; den WoW-Patch 4.0 außen vor gelassen, der wie üblich die größten Änderungen an Spielmechaniken der nächsten Erweiterung ins Spiel bringen wird. Offenbar werden WoW-Fans aber über die Eiskronenzitadelle hinaus bespaßt. Das verkündete Community Manager Zarhym im offiziellen amerikanischen WoW-Forum: "[...] *Wir planen, noch einige PvE- und PvP-Inhalte sowie Änderungen zu implementieren, bevor der Cataclysm-Patch oder die Erweiterung selbst erscheinen.* Wir werden diese neuen Features in den kommenden Wochen genauer vorstellen." Potzblitz &#8211; ist die Eiskronenzitadelle etwa doch nicht die letzte Raid-Instanz für Wrath of the Lich King, steht uns ein weiteres Sonnenbrunnen-Plateau ins Haus? Zarhym weiter: "Wir wollen an der Ankündigung festhalten, die wir vor der Veröffentlichung von Wrath of the Lich King getroffen haben: Die Eiskronenzitadelle soll im Rahmen des Voranschreiten der Tier-Abfolge die letzte Raid-Instanz dieser Erweiterung sein."
> 
> Es ist also so ziemlich alles möglich. Eine wirklich große Raid-Instanz ist durch das Statement zwar so gut wie ausgeschlossen, eine Erweiterung bestehender Raid-Zonen (wer denkt an die Kammer der Aspekte?) ist aber ebenso denkbar wie ein kleinerer und vom richtig großen Schlachtzugs-Geschäft losgelöster Raid-Dungeon (wer denkt an Trolle?). Oder es stehen uns doch "nur" neue Herausforderungen in Fünfer-Instanzen ins Haus. Und ein zusätzliches Schlachtfeld, oder vielleicht doch eher eine neue Arena. Oder beides. Fest steht eigentlich nur: Es darf fleißig spekuliert werden. Was denkt Ihr, welche Inhalte planen die Entwickler für die Zeit zwischen Arthas und Todesschwinge? Auch wir haben uns Gedanken gemacht und präsentieren unsere Erweiterungs-Favoriten in dieser Bildergalerie:




Es war so klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und damit wird es 99% erst 4Quartal des Jahres und nix mit vor den Sommerferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts eigentlich schon diese hässlichen Hüllen die man kaufen kann mit Schlüsselband damit man ein Vorbesteller ist? ^^


----------



## Kongo Otto (16. Februar 2010)

geh lieber raus in den Sommerferien! Nerd!


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (16. Februar 2010)

Linchen85 schrieb:


> Es war so klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sagt noch überhaupt rein gar nichts aus in meinen Augen. Zum einen war jedem klar, dass wir langsam auf Cataclysm vorbereitet werden, d.h. ein paar Patches werden wir wohl noch laden mit denen sich die Welt langsam verändert und warum sollte da nicht ein bisschen spielbarer Content dabei sein? Zum anderen müssen wir die Schlagzahl bedenken, mit der die letzten Patches rausgehauen wurden. Wenn es mit dem Tempo weitergeht passen noch sehr viele Patches vor das Sommerloch. Einfach mal abwarten, bis Blizzard sagt um was es geht ^^...


----------



## Vesir (16. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich tippe auf einen Mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. Februar 2010)

Sind die Umfragewerte bald so repräsentativ, dass dann schon wieder neue Threads aufgemacht werden mit einem eventuellen Release-Datum ? xD ...


----------



## Yucreioss (16. Februar 2010)

Hazel_Malorne schrieb:


> Das sagt noch überhaupt rein gar nichts aus in meinen Augen. Zum einen war jedem klar, dass wir langsam auf Cataclysm vorbereitet werden, d.h. ein paar Patches werden wir wohl noch laden mit denen sich die Welt langsam verändert und warum sollte da nicht ein bisschen spielbarer Content dabei sein? Zum anderen müssen wir die Schlagzahl bedenken, mit der die letzten Patches rausgehauen wurden. Wenn es mit dem Tempo weitergeht passen noch sehr viele Patches vor das Sommerloch. Einfach mal abwarten, bis Blizzard sagt um was es geht ^^...



Ich denke das wird so kommen. Die derzeitigen Lags sind für mich ein Hinweis darauf, dass etwas im Gange ist. Könnte doch auch möglich sein, dass es keinen direkten Betatest zumindest keine open-Variante, gibt, statt dessen die Mechanik im laufenden Betrieb intern getestet wird. Oder glaubt Ihr, die Gamemaster können nicht ohne God-Mode spielen?
Vielleicht läuft derzeit Cata als phasing-Variante. Das würde niemand merken...


----------



## ToxicAvenger (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab Cata jetzt schon zweimal durchgespielt und muss sagen, ist ganz nett aber ich werd wohl lieber weiter in den Todesminen raiden gehen.

Greetz


----------



## LukasKlinge (16. Februar 2010)

wahrscheinlich ende 2010

wie bei wotlk damit sich es ja jeder zu weihnachten wünschen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doenerman (16. Februar 2010)

Wofür eine bessere Üersicht?

Keiner weiß ein genaues Datum, es werden nur vermutungen geäußert, 
ist nichts Konkretes,welches wirklich hilft ???

Irgendwie Minimi


----------



## Linchen85 (19. Februar 2010)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Also ich hab Cata jetzt schon zweimal durchgespielt und muss sagen, ist ganz nett aber ich werd wohl lieber weiter in den Todesminen raiden gehen.
> 
> Greetz



gz ... ^^


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (19. Februar 2010)

Es kommt noch was vor Cata! 

Wer buffed.de aufmerksam liest... hat das gelesen:

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/14061/WoW-Raid-Nachschub-im-Rubin-Sanktum-Kammer-der-Aspekte-bekommt-womoeglich-Boss-Zuwachs

"
*WoW Lead Designer Tom Chilton stellt neuen Mini-Raid in Aussicht*
 WoW Patch 3.4 hat WoW Lead Designer Tom Chilton leider nicht ankündigen wollen – dafür bestätigte er, was viele Spieler schon seit langer Zeit vermuten: In der Kammer der Aspekte geht's vermutlich noch vor dem Release von World of Warcraft: Cataclysm wieder rund. Die Stars des neuen Flügels: der rote Drachenschwarm. "Wir können es derzeit noch nicht mit letzter Gewissheit sagen, aber wir prüfen die Möglichkeit, einen Boss im Rubinsanktum zu ergänzen – einem weiteren Teil des Wyrmruhtempels. Es ist noch zu früh, um viele Details zu verraten, aber ich würde es nicht als großen Content-Brocken bezeichnen. Es wird kein Patch 3.4 oder etwas ähnliches [...] eher eine Ergänzung zu Patch 3.3". Das verriet Tom Chilton im Interview mit gameinformer.com.

Chilton sagte außerdem, dass die Entwickler mit dem Dungeonfinder überaus zufrieden sind. "Ich würde gerne einen Weg finden, dieses Tool mindestens auch für 10-Spieler-Raids zu adaptieren", so Chilton."


----------

